# Poor Responders: Part 110



## Bunny-kins

*WELCOME TO YOUR NEW HOME LADIES
 
HAPPY CHATTING!!!
*​


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks Bunnykins


----------



## Ginger Baby

Computer has just lost my posts twice !!!

Zahidae and Malani hang in there girls.  Sending you     

Everybody else Hi 
Sorry for crap personnals but computer is not playing ball.

AFM still waiting for my scan on Thursday.  Still no symptoms so still quite worried.  Please stay Stan, please be on the scan.

Take Care
Ginger Baby


----------



## mag108

bookmarking case I loose the lot of ya!


----------



## shortie66

hey who sneaked a new thread in       


Evening mag ginger beachy and bunnykins.


----------



## laurab

Oh new thread... lets hope its full of babies for us. XX




Grrr just had a huge barney with Tim.    he was having a bad day at work so I cooked him a nice roast, he walked in and basically said I'd cooked the pork wrong, the veg looked mushy and he didnt fancy roast pork.  So I got upset and chucked it all in the bin. Hes such a t0sser.    Now I have all the pots to go and clean too.


----------



## popsi

thanks bunnykins xx

shorts, beachy, mag, ginger hiya     laura


----------



## shortie66

laura what an ungrateful sod    Not sticking up for him here, but i suppose we all get days like that sometimes.  I have come home on occasion to a lovely cooked tea and thrown a right strop cos scottie has left his dirty socks on bedroom floor.  I mean for christs sake, he always leaves his bloody socks on the floor, u'd think after six years u think id be used to it


----------



## purple72

Bunnykins thanks for the new thread !

Laura hunny bunny no words of advice as DH says baby will think daddy is called F**k off as that's all he hears him referred to! So at timeswhen he's being an **** I say ohh look baba it's F**koff    

So as for ungrateful mardy men, s*d 'em! big hugs to you hunny xxx    

Hello to everyone else love and hugs to you all!

Sx


----------



## T0PCAT

Bunnykins - thanks for new thread.  

GB -     - aw hunny you'll feel better on Thursday.    for stan too

Laura - I have to say I am the fussy one when it comes to food, drives DH up the wall.  I do all the cooking saves on the strops from me.  However, he drives me nuts with his time keeping.  He thinks nothing of being an hour late, keep telling him it rude to be late and have not been able to change him in eight years.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Zahid. Hang in there.

Ally, lovely to see you. Fancy meeting up soon?

Ginger I hope you get good news on Thursday. I know how hard it is waiting for that scan.

Can't remember who asked about my follies now we are on another thread. I have 2 both a good size and apparently a perfect lining. I only ever got two follies on max dose of final f and menopur on my two cycles. This time I had gonalf 150 on days 2 4 6 and 8 only. May only have one egg though as that is what they retrieved in both ivf cycles with 2 follies. On my way home for bms now.

Laura. I would have tipped the dinner over his head.

Purple. You made me laugh

oh dear memory gone now.


----------



## LV.

Just bookmarking and saying yaaaaayyyyllloooooooo to Ally xx


----------



## purple72

Z hunny just blew you some bubbles!

Tracey glad BMS went well, good luck for tonight, probably TMI but Dh and I joke about the fact that this baby was made by a BJ as that was how we needed to start at it was THAT time of the month and I was determined to get some action    

LV hunny not long fo ryou now!

Ally sweetie! miss ya loads xxx

HELLLLLLOOOOOO to everyone else, Mal just had an orange lolly ice for you xx


----------



## Ourturn

Didn't realise you don't have to have de on your records even if de is in this country...so hefea is not linked up..that's good. Sorry for getting that wrong. 

Laura - how ungrateful!     

LM - labradors are good with cats    Your kitties would not move out..they have it too good! Ours hasn't and we have two dogs now.

Malini - keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you     

Shorts - congrats on the new house!

Gingerbaby      for the scan

Zahida - sending you    and     

Tracey - interesting protocol...I have a few amps of menapur left over...hmmm

Elena - I see Dr G...had not heard of immunes imrpoving response BUT he did have me on steroids from day 5 of stimms and whilst I only got 3 eggs..the stimming was text book (had stimmed for a long time with previous cycle) and the two embies were top quality. He recommends steroids from cd5 when ttc naturally (if you have immune issues) . I took them from cd5 this month and ov'd on cd12! Last month it was cd 15...so maybe they are helping

Sorry no more personals, shattered was up at 5.30 to walk the dog as dh is away, have to do the same in the morning.

Love you all   

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

purple72 said:


> Tracey glad BMS went well, good luck for tonight, probably TMI but Dh and I joke about the fact that this baby was made by a BJ as that was how we needed to start at it was THAT time of the month and I was determined to get some action


----------



## almond

Hi from NY ladies! Just a quick one, I haven't got a hope in hell of catching up but anyway you're only on page 1   

Jo - I did read the other day and couldnt post, and I'm so so sorry this cycle didn't work out    I hope you're doing ok, been thinking of you

Anne - I posted before I left but just to say again was so so sad to read your news and been thinking of you a lot   

Malini and Zahida       

Kate - thanks for ** good luck    Hope you're ok   

LW - thanks so much for lovely text. Hope LW jr is doing ok   

LV (LR) - hope prep is going ok   

As to me, well NY is fab and I am v distracted from the cycle - well until my first scan I was anyway ... had a friend with me this first week which is lovely and DH arrives tonight

But alas, IVF not so good    1st scan only 2 follies, much worse than my two UK cycles last yr. Plus my oestradiol is only 70, so desperately need it to go up, otherwise those follies don't have eggs. Next scan tomorrow. 

Am not feeling too despairing yet - I'd be devastated if I didnt get to EC, because I want to see what happens to my egg quality on a different protocol, and to see if we get fert with ICSI. But I'd be over the moon with 2 or 3 eggs. And the way I see it is this: I can't lose (unless we don't get to EC) because I had to try this, a decent cycle after 2 NHS cycles, so nothing is lost. I'm trying to hold on to the bigger picture, rather than get too caught up in this cycle. But it's hard.

Anyway, not looking fwd to tomorrow, but fingers crossed ...

Love to all of you, will check in again soon. eek 5 new posts!
xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Purps -


----------



## laurab

Purps  - I actually went to the GPs when I was about 15 with my mate who thought she was preg and when we got there she admitted to the dr he had only come in her mouth!!     Hows you?


Z - I wont invite you over for dinner then!  


Tracey - Hope all goes well with the nooky!


Right eastenders for me now!


Almond - Thinking of you honey. XXXX


----------



## T0PCAT

Almond -        for your follies


----------



## Ourturn

Almond - keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## purple72

Shorts Congrats on the house hunny bun and wooohoooo 5K less!

Almond sweetie stay positive sweetie, it aint over till it's over my sweet!

Laura my sweet how hilarious! I'm good thanks hunny, DH was asking about Ed today and I was showing him his haircut and the 3 pig's sooooo cute! I'm good thanks hunny just spent most of the evening moving furniture as having carpets fitted today and tomorrow so had to move all furniture to one room last night and now put it all in to other rooms!

Had a bit of a nightmare yesterday as DH was screwing in loose floorboards and managed to screw into not one not two but 4! Yes 4 central heating pipes, so at 10 :30 last night had my fingers over 2 holes whilst DH had the other 2! One emergency plumber, 3 hours and £360 later all fixed!    

Apart from that all fine    

Shame you didn't just keep the roast, am sure the chippers would have had it for lunch tomorrow ! Big hugs hunny xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

Malini - any news? I'm thinking of you and hoping and praying (well, I would be if I was religious!) that it is good news. You so deserve it. I hope that for once someone on this thread gets the good news they deserve.   

Purps and Laura - you made me giggle with your BJ tales! I almost joined in with my BJ story, but it's a bit too much for this thread I think.....

Almond - Oh try and stay strong lovely.  It's very early days yet - are you a slow grower? I know just how stressful each scan can be though. Great that DP is coming out tonight. I am thinking of you and just willing this to work. Thanks for thinking of me, despite what you are going through yourself at the moment.   

GB - I can't imagine how you must be feeling as I've never been in that situation before. I am hoping that all goes well with the scan, lovely. Are you still doing EPS? As long as they are still positive, that's a good sign isn't it? (although I know it's not quite as straightforward as that, but at least it would give an indication......)

Tracey - it was me who asked about the follies and Gonal F. So it sounds like it's worth doing as your response is as good, if not better than with full stims. I'll keep everything crossed for you.

Laura - what an ****.   Have you still got plans to move to Nottingham?

Zahida - yes, I think I will work on DP re the cat. He tried to put me off last night by telling me a cat would bring in dead / not so dead mice and rats. I have enough of a problem with one of our spaniels killing everything that moves, so I don't want more of that, especially when it's brought into the house.   

Hi Shortie - is it all systems go then with your house move? 

I have a bit of a work dilemma / nightmare. I've been asked to deliver a huge programme of training to over 300 social workers on a whole new system of working. My job is training, so in theory that's fine. My problem is that I know NOTHING about this new system they want me to train others in, and will only give me 2 days training. It's very complicated and others have said it would take months to learn enough to train others. 

However, with the cuts in local government, my post is coming under scrutiny, as it's not frontline work, therefore not essential. So my manager told me I should do this training anyway, otherwise it looks like I'm being awkward, and my job could be under threat.   My argument is that doing the training badly, which it will be as I odn't have the knowledge, is even worse. It's looking like I have no choice. I hardly slept last night worrying about it. My professional reputation will be in tatters after this. 

And to make matters worse, the intensive programme runs from august to the end of october. I'm hoping to be offered a match from CRM for DE in a couple of months time, and I don't want to have to turn it down because of work. But I also don't want to have to talk to my manager about having time off for more IVF, after just having taken time off. Bummer.

Anyway, I feel better now I've had a moan.

Love to you all.


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

Yay Jo get a puss cat      

Laura- hope all ok now love     

Purps- How's Mr Fcuk off today?          

Almond     

hope all ok?
xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi LM - how are you doing today lovely? When are you planning on going back for your frosties - any idea yet?

Yes, I'll get a cat, and you get a dog.


----------



## purple72

Morning ladies, 

Jo that's a hell of a dilemma, how about agreeing but with certain caveats such as maybe they could extend your training program slightly! Then give you time with one of the trainers to go over the program you devise. Unfortunately with most training things the first group will get the raw end of the deal as you learn what works and doesn't but by the time the CRM match comes along you should be much more comfortable with what you're doing. Also I'm presuming with DE the time you need to have off will be less, correct me if I'm wrong?
But eitherway hunny it's a tough choice and not one I envy       

Morning LM hunny f**koff is here, angry as anything because he's just chiselled his toe and broken his thumbnail! but hey I'm just keeping out of his way   

He often says, I'm not a DIY guy I'm a nurse! Never a truer word spoken ladies let me tell you xxx


----------



## Little Me

Not sure yet Jo- got some tests that I'm gonna have first- at a guess, october
x
you ok?
xx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Have scammed day off to enter 12 weeks off accounts    thought id pop on here first tho as dont often get time to myself   


Purps poor dh, he'll be needing a nurse himself soon    


Jo hmmmm thats a bloody hard one hunny, what are they thinking of    I think i would be tempted to keep a separate list of all questions asked that you cannot answer and pass the list onto the bosses   


LM morning hunny    ooooo october, u will prob go for ur's while on still on nhs waiting list waiting for hydro to be sorted   


Oh well better start on accounts i suppose, tho laptop is right by me on dining table


----------



## Little Me

Yo Shorts   

Ally- lovely to see you hun,


----------



## shortie66

Morning anne hunny, have entered the first week so think i deserve  break      only 11 more weeks to enter and we were closed for 2 of those for refurb so i dont think it'll take me that long


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi LM - yes, I'm fine thanks Sweetie. Work is keeping me distracted at the moment. May be cycling around the same time as you in Oct, all being well.        Hi Purps. Yes, i'm presuming that I will need less time off for DE. Maybe 2/3 scans and then EC day and ET? Actually, maybe not so different from OE IVF then?   Is there anyone who's had DE that can enlighten me? Thanks for your advice Purps - yes, I will try and push for more training. Don't think saying "no" is an option if I want to keep my job though.    Shortie - get on with those accounts! Thanks for your thoughts.      malini -


----------



## laurab

Morning!


I'm still in my PJs as we have nothing and nobody on today and so far both my neighbours have knocked!!    I look a right lazy cow!  Just tucking into eggy bread! Yum.


Jo - In exchange your your BJ story I will offer any assistance I can with your training??    Whats it on Personalisation/ Individual budgets? 


Morning Shorts and LM...


----------



## T0PCAT

Jo - is there any way you can get more than two days of training yourself?  Your boss sounds like complete t***. 
For DE cycle I only had to attend one appointment myself - scan to check lining and the ET day.  Because my sister was my
donor I was down at the clinic more often with here.  
RE: cats - I have one that brings in the odd bird and the other one is a hopeless hunter, we think he is a bit 'special'

Purps - hope DH doesn't have anymore DIY accidents


----------



## shortie66

Jo 3 weeks done now hunny, time for a ickle break me thinks     


Zahida staying        for u sweetie.      


Laura im starving here, may have to do my toast in a mo.    Lost 6an half pounds at ww this week so im gonna try   be a good girl again this week


----------



## popsi

Morning everyone xx

how are we all today. . . its raining here at the moment but hoping it stops soon, sad day in our village today my friend from school was killed in a car crash last week and his funeral is today, DH is going as he was good friends with him, its so sad the whole village seems to have a cloud over it    .  Sorry dont mean to bring sadness, i think when DH comes home we may go to toysrus for some shopping makes you appreciate how fragile life is xxx

     to everyone xxx luv ya ladies


----------



## Little Me

Oh Pops- how very sad.  
And how right you are- life is so precious


----------



## LV.

Oh Jo, big hugs for you. If it were me I would deal with any CRM quandaries if it arises with a clash, you might not get the call in that time in which case you can save yourself the worry. If CRM does come up during this project then if it were me I would make sure tx to took precedent. Employers are on uncertain ground with declining time off for fertility I think, I imagine it might be considered sex discrimination, it's a slippery one. I agree that 2 days training seems rather light, is there no room for negotiation on this one? I can understand why you feel torn, I hope this works itself out.


Popsi - sorry to read your sad news, hope you're ok    


Shorty - love your tactics honey! Thrilled about the house


Laura - Oooo I love a day in my jim jams, bliss! I've not had eggy bread in years, might have some for my lunch actually


Mal - Hope you're keeping sane and sending you sticky stuff


Almond - hope scan goes well today honey and you can enjoy some time in NY with hubby. Your attitude is fab xx


Purps -  I sympathise with you re DIY. My DH thinks he's much better than he is at DIY, bless him. He's rather disillusioned, not sure which is worse!


Zahida    


LM - how you feeling petal?


Missed loads I'm sure...


AFM, still stimming away here and sending lovely positive messages to my ovaries to grow those wee follies but after saying the other day my head was in a spin about anon DE I get an email from Reprofit this morning asking when my last period was so they can start planning my cycle.... sh11111t.... Head is screaming "Not ready! Not ready!" I've been on the waiting list for over a year now and already deferred it once. I so want a baby asap, but I think about DE and I get panicked which is obviously telling me I'm not ready for it yet. How long do you wait though? 


Balls


xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Pops - so sorry hun        Laura - how did you guess, yes it is on Personalisation! I'm ok on that itself, what I don't know that I need to know is Devon's processes in terms of IT. We've done the training on Personalisation, it's the detail of what forms to fill in, what to input onto the system that they need to know.      So not sure you can help unless you know about Devon's IT system?  ? But I'll give you the gist of the BJ story - involved producing a sample for SA, lack of time, worry about the effect of saliva on sperm (makes it explode allegedly), you get the picture....       Shortie - great weight loss! You put me to shame. I need to lose a stone urgently, I feel very fat at the moment.    jo x    Oh, LV snuck in there. Thanks for that LV. Sorry about your quandry too. I would suggest, as you clearly feel, that you are not ready for DE. As somone else said, you know when you feel ok with it. I do now, I have no doubts. So I would put it on hold for the time being lovey, and concentrate on this cycle. x


----------



## LV.

oo missed your weight loss there Shorts, that's amazing! Well done you


Thanks Jo   



xx


----------



## shortie66

LV i was still panicking about DE issue after they were transferred hunny, and i felt after the negative that perhaps it was my fault they didnt stay with me cos they thought perhaps i didnt quite love them enough.    But thinking back i was exactly the same with my own sad eggies i think its just i was looking for a non medical reason being the    that i am sometimes. I dont think anyone will truthfully be 100% ready, but thats just my opinion   


Popsi oh darling so sorry about ur's and dh's friend      


Jo im gonna have some dinner now    only 4 weeks left of accounts to fill in and im FFFFFFRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.       


Then i gotta start cleaning cupboards, drawers and garage out and chucking crap in the skip


----------



## popsi

thanks girls


woo hooo shorts well done on the weight loss thats FAB !!! gonna be joining you next week when DH finishes his hols ! xx

lm... how are you today sweetie xx

jo... how sh!t your work problem is ... i also work in the public sector they are rubbish at the moment !!! so much uncertainty xx

love to everyone.. off for a bath now then out later xx


----------



## laurab

POps - How awful.   


Shorts - Wow... well done!


Jo - I reckon you could learn the IT stuff in 2 days. Dont worry too much if my team are anything to go by they will be writing to-do lists etc during the training and taking no notice of you at all!! Thats what I did through my IT training last week and plan to do the same on Thursday for 'day 2 specialised training' for our new IT system. It really is very straight forward.    As for treatment, I think you just need to deal with it when it arises... things never go exactly to plan.


----------



## Little Me

I can't find shorts weight loss post    

I'm ok Popsx


----------



## shortie66

Pops enjoy ur bath sweetie.       


Laura great advice there   


Just eating tesco lightchoice ham on ww bread and pkt of cheesey quavers. Lewis is dribbling like mad cos he wants my quavers


----------



## Little Me

shorts- how much you lost? I can't see you weight loss post


----------



## shortie66

i lost 6an half pounds anne    god knows how i managed that tho


----------



## Little Me

friggin fab- well done you


----------



## shortie66

ta sweetie    only another ooooo 2an half stone to go


----------



## laurab

Id only lose that much if I chopped one of my arms off! So well done to you. I hate dieting.... makes me miserable!


----------



## shortie66

Ta laura but at 12an half stone and only 4ft 10" i thought it was time to put the brakes on all the scoffing. Plus even tho the docs havent said i know the excess weight cant really be helping me poor old knees     


P.S. am on the homeward stretch with the accounts, only 2 weeks left to do woooooo hooooooooooo


----------



## Malini

Hi all -

I don't know yet.

Pops, I am sorry about your loss. Hope you have fun shopping for that very lucky, little wonder.

Shorts, You don't do things by halves do you Mrs? Congrats on the weight loss. Zuri is pregnant after her amazing work on that front and I hold out a lot of hope that it may make the difference for you.

Jo, That's a nightmare dilemma. But I'd just do what you feel you have to and roll with the consequences. None of my plans have worked out for the last decade. Before that I was all conquering?

LM, Good luck with those tests.

Calypso, It was HOT and will be HOTTER for LV. Most days over 40 but there's no humidity so quite tolerable. I was brought up in Libya so it gave me a blast from our happy, warm childhood. I don't know whether to cry or be furious about your neighbour. That mustn't be easy to watch.

LV, Sending orange, glowing hope to your ovaries. May these embryos be the ones for you. The DE thing is hard. I have a lovely counsellor who helps me if you want a referral. How was the practical test?

Zahida, I was crying so hard when the nurse called to confirm my BFP last cycle bc I was certain I wasn't pregnant. She had to let me sob until she could get a word in edgewise. Wishing for you at this DIFFICULT time.

ASB, That's a very early morning.

Driver, I hope you're still intact and healthy.

Heaps, Sorry I haven't pm'd you back. Don't know what I am doing when atm but will do soon enough. Hope you're not missing dh too much this busy week.

Laura, My fishy friend. I am so sorry you and Tim had a row and your hard work ended up in the bin. My dh and I have awful tempers and on occasion are savage to one another. It isn't nice and I feel so flat after - wish I didn't ignite so easily.

Almond - That 70 is in US count so much higher in ours. I am wishing so hard for you my special friend.

Tracey, Praying that those two beauties and perfect lining plus a new home brewing is the magic formula.

Ally, Hiya!! Put in a silly offer on your dreamy flat. You never know these days 

GB, This is a very agonising wait. I wish you a fabulous scan.

Purple, I like how your dh is convinced that being good at one thing precludes him from skill at anything else I am a good shopper, so therefore can't save, scrimp or budget. I'll try that out on dh tonight.

Okay, I am all out of steam but I care for you all very much,
Malini xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Lovely to hear from you Malini. When I saw you had posted I was hoping it would be positive news. How on earth are you coping? I'm on tenterhooks here for you, never mind you! I hope you don't have to wait too long.    I composed an email to my manager expressing my willingness to help out as much as I can with this training, but that I did not feel confident enough with my level of knowledge to be lead trainer. I also mentioned the IVF that may come up some time over the next 3 months (fingers crossed.) I got a very positive response back (he's obviously been thinking more about it too) stating that he agrees with me, and that he would never ask me to do something I felt so unconfident about. Bit of a turnaround, but also a huge relief.    Just realised I still haven't phoned The Lister to let them know it was a BFN. I don't want to, I'm sure I will cry.    Love to you all.  jo x


----------



## Malini

Oh Jo. Hugs. Send them an email so it is done but not too personal. Pleased you can see light on the work problem.

I am doing okay but I know my heart will freeze when the phone rings. Oh for that sense some of my smug normal friends report to have felt. I had no idea last time and this time I'm wishing so hard that I am inventing symptoms.

M xx


----------



## shortie66

Ahhhh malini if i could make a wish come true today, it would be yours           


Jo woooohooooo go your boss     


Accounts are finished am now trying to sort out the house sale/purchase. Scott opens all the letters, but never actually READS them.


----------



## Malini

Thank you Shorts. That means a lot to me. I have some sympathy with your dh. Opening mail is satisfying but doing or paying what is being asked of you much less so.

Malini xxx


----------



## shortie66

Mal i know hunny, thas why scott keeps being hit with a £12.00 late payment fee on his credit card       I have marked the date on calendar now when its due and this months its being paid in full


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Ring Malini's phone, ring!


----------



## Little Me

Mal- I'm wishing you millions of luck hun, I now know how waiting for that phone call feels


----------



## Malini

Ah, Shorts - I need a you in my life to sweep up after me like you do for Scott. Dh would reckon that he does but I think you'd be much better bc you're efficient and organised.

Jo - I caught myself glaring at it earlier

M xxx


----------



## Malini

OOops LM. I didn't see you. It is horrible isn't it? And I know how both results feel too and that is difficult also. Big hugs for you.

M xx


----------



## LV.

Malini - thank you for the offer of a counsellor contact, I think I will take you up on that. Waiting for the phone to ring is inevitably always a disturbing experience, oh for those days when we were hoping it was the latest boyfriend at the other end, what did we know, eh?! My thoughts are with you and as Shorts says, it's time for your wish to be granted


----------



## Little Me

Flippin eck LV you've just took my right back to the 80's there with the boyfriends ringing - or not in most of my cases


----------



## Little Me

Steph's not been on for a while-  anyone heard from her?


----------



## Malini

Thanks for that LV. Used to think it was agony waiting for the boys to call. 

I feel it is time for all of us but at the end of this wait I've spun into this 'me, me, please' phase which then wildly swings into 'why me if not everyone else?'. It is exhausting. I keep waking up btwn 430 and 530 am - what meridian time is that? Been meaning to ask you. I'll email you my counsellor's contact details.

M xx


----------



## Malini

LM - Didn't mean my 'both ways' comment to sound glib. What I mean is I know how hard your heart ached when you got the call. I wanted it to be different for you very badly,
Malini xx


----------



## Little Me

I know Mal x


----------



## LV.

Thanks Mal, it's exhausting going round and round isn't it? Praying this circle squares off soon. 3-5am is the lung time, large intestine starts at 5am. Sorry but I have no idea of the significance with just that, it all depends on any other symptoms you have.  Mention it to you acu lady and see if it ties in with anything else she sees. Also, I'm pretty sure you know this caveat already - please don't think you have lung cancer or anything dramatic! It's just not like that in Chinese medicine. Lungs have a hand in looking after your qi, your waterways, your nose, even your elbows... all sorts. The lungs are also linked to grief and sorrow if we're talking emotionally    


LM - yes the NOT calling was always a killer. Thank god we don't have to do that dating thing anymore, that is something to celebrate at least! 


xxx


----------



## Malini

Thanks LV. I'll ask my acu but it fits a theory I am forming. But don't worry I won't go beating down the GP's door to check for cancer If I've figured anything out along this journey thus far it's that the body is bewilderingly complicated.

X


----------



## Malini

Oh Heaps you crept in under my radar.  Off to read your link now. All very distracting and helpful, thank you.
M xxx


----------



## Malini

It is a chemical. That's something new to add to my signature.

Thank you for your invaluable support,
Malini xx


----------



## shortie66

oh fcuk mal         im so so sorry darling


----------



## LV.

Oh Mal, I'm so, so sorry it wasn't different this time.


----------



## IzziLu

Oh Mal          I'm so, so sorry sweetie, that's just not fair    xXx


----------



## laurab

Oh Mal swseetie... you had 2 betas done?


----------



## popsi

oh Mal darling NO !! this is so fcuking unfair !! xxxx its simply not right and there is no fairness to all this    ... i am shouting at the PC now ! xxx

     all round xx


----------



## shortie66

Im sooooo fcuking p1 ssed off, why cant we all be given a fcuking chance      


Mal darling       i wish with all my heart i could change this result for you, as Laura said as u had 2 betas done


----------



## Malini

Yes, 2 betas. 70 on Monday and 31 today. This is why the clinic do it this crazy way.

Would it be crazy to take the de egg share? I am certain about donor but slightly worried about egg sharing. 

Malini xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh Malini no, that's not the news I wanted to hear.      I get so p*ssed off with this IF sh*t. I am so so sorry lovely girl.     

What are your reservations with egg sharing? I know a lot of the egg sharers at CRM are under 30, so it won't be old old eggs. I looked into it before and their success rates are as good as many overseas clinics claim to be. (obviously difficult to compare as overseas clinics aren't 'overseen' like UK ones are by the HFEA.) Dr Foreman at CRM was adamant that they are very careful about who they agree to allow to egg share - only accepting a very small minority of people who apply.

Did the match you were offered have proven fertility? 

Again, I am so so sorry this wasn't a different outcome Malini. xxxxx


----------



## LV.

What's worrying you about egg sharing Mal? x


----------



## Malini

That the only reason they share is because financial circumstances. That's a valid reason but a really unfair one - I've got money and this person's doesn't (not loads of it mind you:-.

The match I've been offered is 34. The same age as me.

M x


----------



## Nicki W

Malini    so sorry it didn't work out for you. Wish IF wasn't so cruel
NW


----------



## laurab

Oh ******.  Im so very sorry Mal.    I would have reservations with egg sharing too... but so long as you know alot about the IF reasons for them needing treatment (many its male factor/ tubal) hence there eggs should be fine.  Is CRM in this country?  My friend was an egg sharer at the lister, she had twins and recipient had a singleton on first go.    Yes her reasons where due to her not being able to afford IVF BUT also she saw it as a great gift.  Would you like to chat with her? Im sure she wouldnt mind.


----------



## LV.

Hi Mal - That's tricky, how much is a cycle with CRM? It's awful to bring these things down to finances but it's a fair consideration. How many viable eggs is she likely  to have to share at 34 and do you know if she is proven?Tough considerations but I'm sure it seems tempting seeing the opportunity is right there for the taking. How do the prices compare to overseas treatment? And more importantly are you ready emotionally to do this so soon after your news? 


xx


----------



## AoC

Oh Mal, no.  No, no, no.

Damn, damn, damn, damn, damn.  I'm so sorry - this just... sucks.  You're such a wonderful woman - it's not fair.  Many, many hugs for you.  I'm thinking of you, sweetheart.

Kudos for thinking about the egg-share in those terms.  I guess the decision is about making sure you don't like back and think, "I wish...."

Much love.


----------



## Malini

Laura - yes. Not now, but soon. Thank you.

LV - always knew in my heart this wasn't going to be not that I didn't hope otherwise. Emotionally I am sort of there.

She has no children. I can ask about previous IF attempts. It is male factor. She is full Indian. I am half. Mixed race donors aren't falling from the Heavens. Am only willing to do treatment in the UK or US because I haven't got the energy for new starts elsewhere.

Will I always be sick with envy when a woman has her own children?

Mal x


----------



## shortie66

Mal could you perhaps look at it as giving a person the chance where without your help they wouldnt be able to? Yes it may seem unfair to you, but to them it is the only way they have of having treatment.  I know if it were me who had zillions of eggs but no money i wouldnt hesitate, but then i am of the mind i need to practice what i preach    If its only an egg i am taking from another lady, then surely the opposite side of the coin would be its only an egg im giving    Good luck with ur decision sweetheart


----------



## beachgirl

Oh bu&&ery Mal     this is so so unfair, after all you've been through hun I really thought it would be good news...so so sorry


----------



## LV.

That is a lovely way of looking at it Shorts... I do worry about our Mal though suffering through more heartache, potentially so soon.  It's a really tough one.


Whenever I'm faced with a tough decision the only thing I do is follow my heart and not my head. Perhaps that's a cliche but I find I generally make the right choice. 



xxx


----------



## IVF_82

Hi All,
Not sure if I'm even doing his right but here goes....Me and my DH are just starting a round of IVF/ICSI....Is there anyone that is currently going through this and any advice that they can give me would be of great help  Thanks Ladies....Love to all of you


----------



## laurab

I think while your asking those questions your not ready to go for it.  Not yet, its a massive decision.  Have you ruled out more attempts with your own eggs? I was just about to say the same as shortie too.  MY friend was very depressed after 4 ectopics, no way they could afford IVF she was so sad.  I was the one who told her about sharing and she went for it straight away.  Now she is super happy with 2 1/2 year old twins and knows she has similary made another woman just as happy. She has no regrets.


----------



## shortie66

I agree with LV too tho Mal it has to be a decision that you are happy with, perhaps not 100% but by the majority.  Sorry LV i should think about what i say more i know    just because i am ok with the situation i should not assume that other people are too.


----------



## Malini

Donors with my racial spec don't fall from the heavens. My eggs are rubbish. Maybe if I had done IVIG as well as IL for the baby, I would have been able to keep him. We don't have the energy nor funds for more OE trying. Heartache has defined 2010 for me and the last 5 years tbh so honestly not afraid of more of that. A lifetime of envy is a concern but I reckon I could get around that. I have thoght about it granting someone an opportunity but desperation can cause an egg-sharer to act, not become pregnant but find out that I did (maybe?) and then when my child comes searching for them, what happens?

I like your friend's story Laura.

M xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Mal   what can I say...a very hard decision...what does your OH think?


----------



## Malini

He's gone to sleep and won't speak to me which is why I am on here driving you all insane


----------



## beachgirl

No...you're not driving us insane....we're here to help and listen...


----------



## shortie66

Malini sweetheart my opinion is that our lives are too short we cannot (and i will not anymore) live my life by what if's. Are we not all desperate in some kind of way to achieve our dreams    By however or whatever path we need to take. My heart really does go out to you mal, i have been there and its not easy, im not meaning to trivialise it at all. Perhaps i am someone cold inside i dont know, i found the decision very easy to make, but very hard to cope with emotionally once i had made it. Perhaps im not so cold after all    Im here if u need a chat sweetheart, u can drive me mad anytime.


----------



## beachgirl

shortie66 said:


> Malini sweetheart my opinion is that our lives are too short we cannot (and i will not anymore) live my life by what if's. Are we not all desperate in some kind of way to achieve our dreams  By however or whatever path we need to take. My heart really does go out to you mal, i have been there and its not easy, im not meaning to trivialise it at all. Perhaps i am someone cold inside i dont know, i found the decision very easy to make, but very hard to cope with emotionally once i had made it. Perhaps im not so cold after all  Im here if u need a chat sweetheart, u can drive me mad anytime.


Shorts..I agreee. Life is too too short..it's not easy making decisions..some of which will change your life forever and it's a common reaction to emotionally switch out so that you don't have to deal with the reality of it all....since my m/c I've had to compartmentalise treatment and losing my baby as if I allow myself to go there the pain is unbearable and I'm afraid it will drag me down back into the deep deep dark hole...


----------



## laurab

You never drive us insane honey.  You cant be responsible for other peoples actions, with ED abroad where the donor is being paid this may be just as difficult, they may be being forced into it to pay for drugs/ a roof over there childrens head/ food.  You cant be responsible for that.  You just need to go with a clinic you trust and believe they are doing all the right checks... which they will do, counselling etc.  Yes it would be difficult for them if you got preg and they didnt but remember that people who egg share stand a brilliant chance of gettin preg.... they are not like us with our dodgy 2 eggs, maybe post on the egg sharers board?


As for men, Tim played computer games for weeks after my ectopic, I cried in bed for weeks.  I absolutely hated him.  But later he told me he was so sad the games stopped him from having to think about it.  Not an excuse but they are just different from us.


----------



## shortie66

Beachy sweetheart i do love you


----------



## laurab

Beachy sweetie.


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks Shorts    and Laura


----------



## Malini

Oh girls, you're lovely. B - so sorry to have taken you near that dark place. And Shortie - if you're cold inside then I'm afraid of hot. Laura - thank you. I will go and think about everything you've said to me. Men!


----------



## beachgirl

Mal    I didn't mean that you'd taken me there...just trying to say how I felt


----------



## LV.

Shorts - I have read back and I'm not sure why you're apologising honey, maybe I'm being blonde but I didn't read anything out of turn my love xxx

Beach - big hugs honey

Mal - Did I read that right - Is it the donor not being anonymous that's worrying you? I hope I've not got the wrong end of the stick... I think we've all been/ are there on that one. Initially when I thought about DE I was adamant I didn't want to tell the child. Then I changed my mind about telling but I was adamant I wanted an anon donor in case my baby went looking for their "bio" mum and shunned me later in life, and more recently I've switched and think I actually want to have a traceable donor if we get that far. My DH always reassures my insecurities that any baby born to us, no matter by what journey, will be loved and cherished and will grow up enveloped in a cherished love cloud. We'd alway be it's "proper" mum and dad cos we'd have been there from day one. Searching for a "bio" parent may come, curiosity can't be helped, but you would always be his or her *real* mum. I have an adopted friend and she assures me of this too, her adopted mum is her real mum as that's who brought her up, put plasters on her knee, made her birthday cakes and listened to her first boyfriend dramas. And don't forget Spud's lovely word about her dad who wasn't her bio dad, but her "real" dad.

But you need to feel this is right. What is your instinct saying?

xx


----------



## popsi

oh Malini... you have tough choices to make, i am a little like shortie in that i come to decisions quickly and thankfully DH is too, i think loosing my Dad at a young age made me a bit like this life is precious and we have to follow our dreams whatever turns in the paths we have to take that we did not expect... it does not make it any easier sometimes but we followed our hearts and are now so happy, yes we worry what could happen in 18 years time etc etc.. but will deal with that if and when it happens just as we have dealt with every step of this journey so far, believe me when i say that biologically belonging to a child means absolutely nothing! ... we could not love our princess anymore than we do and know that 100% xxx i wish you well darling with your choices, but please take a little time to get over this loss first for your own health xx

beach     

shorts..luv ya chick xxxx

lv xxxxx

Laura   
what a sh!t day in team PR xxxx


----------



## laurab

LV - What beautiful words.... I'm welling up.. bit emotional today.


----------



## calypso-sky

whatever choices you make mal we will be here to support you ...can't get rid of us so easily  ... 
you take the time to decide and remember even though you can't see us we are all here for each other ..
sending you loads of hugs and love
Cal


----------



## shortie66

LV im not sure either hunny     its just sometimes i know i open my gob before i put into gear      


I really do feel half p1 ssed this evening i havent drunk so much in ages


----------



## Miranda7

Sorry - still reading so apologies if I've missed something in the last two pages... I'll read more when I've posted.

I wanted to say to Mal, that egg donors aren't all doing it for financial reasons alone. Obviously it's a factor but they wouldn't do it unless they really wanted to help someone else. I was bitterly disappointed I couldn't share. My bloods were perfect, but I didn't respond on my sharing cycle, and that's when I found out about my disaster AMH.

But I remain really hurt I couldn't share my one egg.

I can send you my half a book I wrote when I was going through all that. It explains how I came to the decision to share, and the hope I felt for me and my recipient. I would have still been so pleased if she had become pregnant, even if I'd failed, because it meant it wasn't all for naught. 

I'll read back and see what I've missed now, but big hugs Mal. Or, as I've just typed and corrected, bog higs. Sigh. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72

Oh Malini sweetheart, so very very sorry to hear your news! My tears are falling so I can only imagine how tough this is for you! The girls have said everything so beautifully, all I can add is that I too am here for you, supporting you in what ever way you need!

Love and hugs to you and all the other wonderful ladies on here who struggle with so much heartache, more than they ever ever should


----------



## T0PCAT

Malini -    so so sorry   .  I was really hoping it woud be good news for you.  The ladies have said it all about the egg share, take a couple of days to think it through then follow you heart


----------



## Spuds

Mal - I'm so empty numb and shocked - God knows how you are fealing right now but I will tell you this much - you have such a huge envelope of pure love around you right here - right now - from all of us and that my friend will never change. You are such an amazing woman who has been through so very much and does not deserve this CR*P - what I can say my love is that what I hold onto is the fact that as hard as this journey is - I really know in my heart of hearts we are already a family of two and we will expand that one day and if our children are biologially ours or not - they will be so loved - worth the wait and meant to be with me and DH - whatever their journey is too - and dont forget I have the fortune of having the most wonderful Dad who whilst he's a pain in the rse sometimes    he is my one and only Dad - who has nothing biological to do with me what so ever !!


So lovey - take some time - take in the love and warmth we are all sending you and take it easy 


Loads of Love
Spuds n DH
XXXXXX


----------



## Spuds

IVF 82 - sorry lovey - you caught us all at a bad time xxx - are you on your first (and hopefully only x) cycle love ? Which clinic ? We will I am sure be able to help you and point you in the right direction xxxxx


Spuds
xx


----------



## laurab

Yes sorry IVF 82.... I think you've popped onto the wrong thread.... you sound like a newbe! I think there is a introductions page where you can post and the mods will drirect you to a board for your clinic/ issue.  Good luck my love, hope you don't need to hang around here too long.


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - just logged on and I am so sad to read your news                    Its so blinkin unfair!! 
As for egg share, would you have to go very soon? Would you be ready? Do you know what her amh is like? Sorry asking questions with no useful advice I guess it depends on whether you have come to terms with de?
Lots of love

Anna x


----------



## LV.

I forgot about your book Mir... Is finishing it really not on the cards? 


xx


----------



## AoC

IVF82, sweetheart, try here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0  It's the intros and starting out thread. I know it's very confusing when you're first here! This thread is where some of us post who have trouble producing eggs and/or embryos, and we heartily wish that never happens to you - good luck!



Of course, if you're not new to FF, ignore me! Hugs.

Guys, I know I've not been here that long, and I hope this doesn't sound patronising, but I am so F-ing proud of you all today. You rock.


----------



## Malini

Thanks everyone. Particularly Mir for vwhat you've said about sharing (an evil US DE book has planted the coercion thing). Mash, that's a lovely post. Calypso, you may live to regret that! LV, I am not expressing myself well as 'not anon' is not a problem. But thanks for your thoughts. I am so happy you're happy Pops. She's a lucky cherub. Beachy - I know you weren't saying that. Zahida - You've got a proven fertile embie in there. Take care. So hope you're our lucky mum to be, followed neatly by Tracey then Almond with GB about to confirm.

If I've missed you or again not said the right thing, sorry. Alas, I only have until tomorrow morning to decide re CRM. I've kept the donor hanging for 10 days now.

M xxx


----------



## mag108

Almond: wishing you all the very very best for you and your follies hun! Will be thinking of you


Shortie: Wow you guys move fast! Well done on the weight loss


Jo: that sounds really tough. I hope it gets clearer! Are your bosses not ultimately responsible?


Popsi: hugs to you


LV: I totally understand. Can you just put this off for a little while? Needs to be right for you?




Mal: I am so so sorry hun that it hasnt worked out. Sending you a big hug.
It's not fair and you have done a lot this year. It's a difficult tough decision at a time when you have just had this big news. Do you have a week or so to think about it? or even a few days? Can you put it to the back of your mind tonight?
It does sound like a very good match. However, are you up to it? 


Re: DE and feelings...You have gotten your head around it before. You sound like you just need a little headpsace around it all, some rest, and it will get clear x


----------



## mag108

.Mal, cross posted. Tomorrow. umh. How long did it take to get to this pt with the list?


----------



## purple72

Oh Mal sweetie, your head must be about to implode! Making this decision tonight is probably more than most of us can cope with. You have always been an amazingly strong woman, in Maya Angelou's words a Phenomenal Woman! But if it's too much for you then that's ok hunny. We all understand. We are here for you whatever you need whenever.

Sending you the biggest biggest hugs and wishing you didn't have to go through this now xxx


----------



## Malini

Mag - I went on the list at the end of April so hv been fortunate but many have been on for much longer and not got a match. The race issue is the beig factor - these donors don't come along often for many reasons. I am ready for DE - I met with an agency day after EC in the States - but egg-sharing is a struggle. I have anticipated this BFN from the outset. My intutiions have been right from the beginning except to trust the British docs. Had I gone to the US at the start, I'd likely have managed a baby but retrospect is a fine, furious thing.

ASB - It would take a little while to be in sync but fairly soon. I have been on steroids for this cycle and could stay on them, so there is merit to getting a move on. My heart broke in March so 'getting over' this isn't going to happen for years in the meantime my life is disappearing.

I'll talk to the clinic tomorrow and see but my US docs think I should leap - maybe it is a gift from the g-ds that I am so certain don't exist but keep mentioning (nutter!).

M xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - you never know, maybe you are meant to do the egg share thing as this will give you your baby? Staying on the steroids would make sense too.  Be kind to yourself, you have been through so much. If you still feel up to a trip to see me and the doglets I will cook you something special like a Malaysian curry and give you lots of real


----------



## Malini

Thanks ASB. That's a very enticing invite.  I take all the negatives as signs so why can't this positive offer be one too? Ta for that.

M xx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Malani So sorry to hear your news.  Life is so crap at times.  We all deserve to be mammies.  The egg sharing is a very diffcult decision to make and not one to rush into.  At the moment you need time to take every thing in before making a decision,  At the moment your head is probably just spinning.  Take your time and I am sure you will come to the right decision for you.  Like everyone else has said we are always here for you on here.  Sending you loads of     

Laura Hope you and Tim are okay.  I would have threw his dinner over his head.  But thats just me being a fiery red head !!!

Almond hope your scan went okay today.     for more follicles.

pops hope the funeral went okay

Jo Poor you with your work dilemma.  I would say I will do it but only if certain conditions were met ie you get more training and the people on the course are told of the situation.

Hi Purps, Zahidae, Tracey, Ladyverte, Sobroody, Spuds, Shortie, Calypso and anyone else I have missed.

Take Care

Ginger Baby     
Ps  Still worrying about my scan tomorrow.  All will be revealed tomorrow.


----------



## Nicki M

Am sorry to drop in on you all, i saw that you have really supported Mal through her bad news.  such a supportive group - its really nice to see.  I am having treatment at CRGH and someone on that thread suggested i ask you guys for some advice as i just received my Ovarian reserve test results today which wasnt great news.  I have AMH of 7.1, FSH of 5.5 and Oestradiol of 235.  I read that the high oestradiol is probably lowering the fsh so not a true picture and probably i have diminished ovarian reserve.  The clinic didnt explain anything about the oestradiol level which is annoying as now i am left thinking is there any point as my AMH isnt exactly high either.  I just wondered if any of you had any similar results or heard of any success stories to give me some hope and incentive to go forward.  The problem being that i have a HyCoSy and dummy embryo transfer tomorrow costing around £800 so i need to make that decision quick.  The Dr said i would be on the max dosage of menopur and Gonal F......


any advice would be really gratefully appreciated.


Thank you and sorry to butt in at a difficult time.
xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - sometimes I am fatalistic and think opportunities present themselves for a reason    Hope you are getting lots of lovely hugs from Charlie

Nicki - for your age you amh is great! Mine was 6 at 37 so 7.1 at 40 is great in my book. I would say its not diminished but good for your age. You probably won't get loads of eggs, but I'm sure you will get some. My clinic classes 5 - 15 as normal so you are still in the normal range. Not sure about your e2 sure someone else can help. 

Anna x


----------



## Malini

Nicki - Your AMH is fine. A little on the low side but we have .0# AMH babies. The scales the dr use are misleading and incorrect. The only way to know how you'll respond is to get on and try. See www.ivfauthority.com for one doc's thoughts.
Malini xx


----------



## popsi

Malini...could it be fate honey.. you had your results today and this new chance tomorrow... do you grab i with both hands and run with it and follow the rainbow xxx.... this is the way i would think darling, we are always here for you xx


----------



## Nicki M

Thank you - i  think at this point it is my estradiol levels that worry me - am scared that if they are this high before starting stims, and i am on high dosage, then i risk been overstimulated (forget the term).....am in a bit of a state about it all i must say.
Does anyone know anything about high estradiol levels?  
so sorry
xx


----------



## Spuds

Gnight girls -sleep tight and lovely mal I hope you get some rest tonight xxxx the only thing that knocks me sparko is a hot bath and hot chocolate (not the group  - loads of love spuds xxx


----------



## Malini

Yes, me. Mine is about the same as yours or were before TCM herbs and acupuncture. I didn't get along with the SP but did better on my US clinic's combo SP/LP because (I think!) it took the E2 out of the equation but didn't shut me down entirely.

Malini xx


----------



## Malini

Night Mash. X


----------



## Kittycat104

Mal - only just been able to log on but have been thinking about you all day and my heart sank when I read.  You so deserve a different outcome.  Have been pondering whilst reading on the egg share issue - really hard to know what to do - and must be so hard to make such a decision when the emotions of the result are still so raw.  How long might you have to wait again if you didn't take up this offer?


Louise xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Malini - It has taken me an hour to get my Wi fi working up here in the Lakes but I could not go to bed before coming on here and giving you the biggest, squidgiest    in the world, I was devasted when I got your text this afternoon I am so sorry i can't be with you and give you the love and hugs you deserve today, and would like to kick your Dh awake and tell him how he should be treating you today, (one day soon I will show you the videos of our sinking raft and guarantee you a smile)

Almond -   , are you on estrogen?, this can lower your blood test results and lead them to think there aren't eggs in those follies of yours, (it happened to me this cycle), hope your next scan shows them growing nicely for you.


----------



## laurab

Dam , just lost a post..

Mal - Sleep tight hope you find the answers by the morning.

GB - My fellow red head... enjoy your scan... first time you see your baby is so special.

Nicki - My bloods are very similar to yours... except my amh is 0.7.... I think you'll do fine.

AT work tom, will be reading from my phone but never seen to be able to post... X


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all   
sorry I have been a bit AWOL, have just been very busy/V teething and not sleeping very well/so tired when I manage to get onto the comp late at night - have been finding it hard to keep up - been a bit run-down but had a little weekend break at in-laws last weekend and a bit better now - promise to try harder! Thanks for asking about me LM, I'm fine sweetie  xxx 

Malini - I am so, so sorry to read your news    am beyond gutted for you and wish so much that things were different, to come so close is heartbreaking  I know how it feels when you've got your head around DE but are obviously hoping that your last OE cycle will mean you won't have to go there.... my last OE cycle was only a few weeks before my pre-booked DE tx date. I was very sad when it didn't work but somehow had already resigned myself to how I thought it would go and I did find that I was able to move on more quickly from that BFN after the initial  ... I guess that after so many cycles I was very, very ready to finally try something with a huge percentage chance of working instead of such rubbish odds each time. I had never had a BFP though and I know it must be very, very hard to have to make such a quick decision so hot on the heels of today's result  It sounds to me like the acceptance of going for DE itself has been a long time coming and that you are ready for that, it's just the fact that it's egg share that's causing the doubts... she does sound like a very good match though hon (like Laura, I know one friend who went for ES and I do know that she didn't do it purely for the financial help as they were comfortably off, it was important to her to help somebody else struggling as they were with IF, they were male factor as many ES couples are... both she and her recipient got pregnant I think but unfortunately my friend (FF Panda) lost both of her twins at 23/24 weeks  she is now pregnant again after having another cycle  ) like Laura, I think it may help to talk to some egg-sharers on here? 

I am sure you will make the right decision for you, but I think I would go for it in your shoes, the offer coming when it did is hard but also has a certain serendipity. I don't know if this will help, but do know that since I had my precious baby, I can honestly say I have not once felt envious of another woman for having a baby with her own genes (whereas before I felt envious to differing degrees of EVERY woman who had a baby). I have sometimes had "I wonder/what ifs" go through my mind (esp when I look at my brother's children) - BUT they cause an almost wistful "pang* - not *pain* - and there is a huge difference there. Not having a child and the prospect of remaining this way forever caused true agony. V looks sooo much like my husband (and a surprising number of people have started to say, like me!).... but she is herself, and such a special little person, that where she came from DNA-wise is becoming less and less of an issue (if it ever was one once we saw her) every day.  Huge hugs sweetie, thinking of you lots (as I know all of us are) and here if you ever want to talk 




purple72 said:


> Love and hugs to you and all the other wonderful ladies on here who struggle with so much heartache, more than they ever ever should



Purps said it so well - instead of envy of others, I feel so much empathy for those wonderful special ladies on here still struggling, and wish with every bit of my heart that each and every one of you will experience happiness as a Mummy one day.     


I hope all this makes sense! sending lots of love to all 

XXXXXX
p.s. Laura, has been ages since I've seen you all and would love to come over and see you one day soon if that's OK - can you PM me some maybe-dates? thanks hon!


----------



## almond

I'm just logging on to send massive    to Malini. Life is so cruel. I don't understand it all, except to understand that it makes no sense. It's hard to believe it in the midst of grief, but I really do believe a brighter future is ahead, and that our children will get to us somehow, however that is. I only wish that your wait hadn't been so long, and so heartbreaking    

I also believe, as hard as it is to make the decision to move on to DE or adoption, that however my children get to me they will be 100% my children. Life has led me to understand that the heart and the spirit are what is most important, and those things don't get made by an ovary 

That doesn't mean the decision is easy, and it's a decision only you can make. I have enough faith in you to trust that whatever decision you make will be the right one for you   

Ladies, I've just read back the last 8 pages, and I'm so moved and inspired by everything that has been written. What an amazing group of women on this thread. I remember looking round at our FF Christmas dinner, and seeing all these women who were enduring or had endured the nightmare of IF, and I felt bowled over by the strength of the human spirit.

Sorry, I'm all emotional and waffly   

xxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Before I go to bed, just have to say Hi Almond      - lovely words hon. Sending you lots and lots of     and    that this is your time - good luck with this cycle sweetie     Night


----------



## almond

ps thanks so much for all your good wishes for me ladies. I have 2 follies, 1 x 16mm each side, so dr is hoping for 2 eggs. The numbers are disappointing as worse than previous cycles, but I'm hoping if we get eggs, they'll be better quality than before and we're having ICSI so fingers crossed for fert. We'll see - obviously 1 or 2 doesn't give great odds, but I'm grateful for the chance, and who knows. Whatever happens, I'll never regret doing this. Next scan tomorrow x

Hi Steph! Thanks so so much for your post about Vivvy as well. So grateful to you for everything you've shared about DE and I get 100% what you say, and it's really helped me x


----------



## Malini

Thank you Steph. You've helped considerably. Hope you feel more like yourself soon.

Appreciate the care J and AM.
Malini xx


----------



## shortie66

Morningy ladies! Posting from phone so unable 2 do any smilies. 
Mal hope u managed 2 get some sleep last night sweetheart. Just take ur time with the decision making and the answers will come. xxx 
Almond good luck sweetie, it only takes one little eggie. xxx
Morning 2 all! Its peeing down here. xxxx


----------



## popsi

Morning all.. .just calling in to give everyone a big      

mal.. hope you managed a little rest and feel a bit clearer this morning xxx

i am overwhelmed by the support all you ladies offer on here and whilst its not a nice reason to be visiting this area i feel blessed that i found you all xxxxx


----------



## laurab

When do u need to let them know mal? Remember what ur plan was before can change. U have got preg on ur last 2 cycles. My last cycle was my last go but then I got 7eggs and we decided then we wasn't ready to give up just yet. I hope Ivan work out what is right for u.

Almond- 2 good follies is double what most normals get each month and they get preg!

Steph- will send u dates later. Xx


----------



## popsi

heaps...glad we are helping you too honey xxx princess is fine busy destroying my lounge at the moment and climbing !!


----------



## Little Me

Mal no no no     , Oh ffs- beyond gutted for you gorgeous      
I have only just logged on hun,
I can't add to egg share convo - just take some time to get your head a little less squissy 
I'm angry girls that we have to suffer like this    

Almond     

Steph   

GB for today     

Hi Pops n Laura n Heaps

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LV.

Steph - your post brought tears to my eyes... very moving. The DE stuff is so poignant for many of us at the moment and it really helps to have the thoughts and feeling of ladies that have been through the DE journey. Thank you for sharing, especially when you're feeling a but under parr xx


Mal - I hope a sleep has helped you come to your decision. How are you doing today?
Almond - Sending you a cloud of orange across the Atlantic honey pie. C'mon eggies! 2 is great    


Morning all


AFM - I have heard back from Reprofit as I mailed them to say I'm cycling at the moment and their response has been to get in touch when we know the result so glad that's in a little box for the moment. Have had good news and icky news about DH's crazy ex. I've mentioned before their divorce was one of the messiest in history and they are divorced but she is still living in their matrimonial home and the finances are still not completely resolved.  She has been incredibly awkward about selling the house but we heard today she's accepted an offer on their house and she's looking at a property this afternoon - this is so amazing and a real turning point. The icky bit is she's said she's seen our wedding photos and which makes me feel sick to the stomach. I HATE the idea of seeing us on our happy day. I cannot express how much heart ache this woman has caused us and DH's girls, she really is the chewing gum on the sole of society's foot and I don't want her knowing anything about our lives, let alone seeing our wedding pics. It must have been some how on ** but I have "only friends" on my privacy settings so god knows how, but other people might have put up more open photos, I'm not sure. Of course she's said horrible things about how awful we both looked, I know this is just her being a low but it still hurts. 

xx


----------



## Little Me

LV- This woman is whats known as a classic c u next tuesday  
you both looked BEAUTIFUL on your day- and she knwos this and is prob sooooo eaten up by jealousy that making vile comments is just her natural way.
maybe see saw a friends pics that may have posted on their profile- if you have any mutual friends of course.
Great news about the house though


----------



## Malini

She is blinded by her hatred, you both looked gorgeous and happy. M x


----------



## Little Me

now Mal - why could I have not put my comment a little more gently like you?


----------



## Little Me

Oh btw- went to GP this morn and he's happy to do lots of clotting / immunes(basic) bloods for me - but have to have fresh blood so off to the hospital tomorrow morn to get them done


----------



## LV.

Thanks girls - I know you're right, I'm sure she'd be much happier if she just moved on


Mal - how are you doing? Have the muddy waters cleared any?


LM - great news about your GP, that's pretty quick too!


xx


----------



## popsi

LV... she is just simply JEALOUS ! its a horrid emotion but she sounds like a horrid person, you and DH looked STUNNING !! xxxx ignore the horrid cow !! xxx

LM... woo hooo great your GP can help a little honey xxx

Mal.. how are you sweetness xx


----------



## Malini

Sad.


----------



## shortie66

LV as the others have said hunny she is just jealous and probably cos she is a right minger. Ignore the silly cow. xxx
Mal im sad 4 u too hunny xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hi Mal. Have you come to a decision yet. I was thinking after our chat last night that the reason I found it easy to move to DE is that I only ever got one with my own eggs and that the chances of getting any more was practically zero so another go wasn't an option really. I don't know if you have read the CRM thread on here, but if not here it is
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=200196.1170#lastPost

There is someone who comes on occasionally who is a prospective sharer rather than recipient so you might get more insight from her.

Gingerbaby. Good luck today.

Shorts, well done on the weight loss. My DH used to get late payment fines. Now I just deal with everything to do with our finances, he doesn't even bother looking or asking.

LV. Good luck in LV. Don't waste your precious energy on the woman

Almond. I hope you get two lovely embies from your two follies

You have all been amazing over the last couple of days, as others have said, you are a very special group of ladies (or girls as I prefer to be called as it makes me feel younger 

AFM. BMS has been worse than ever this month. We did manage it once two days before OV, then the day before DH couldn't manage even by himself (that has never happed), eventually the next morning he just about managed by himself. The day of Ov and today absolutely nothing and today when my monitor now says medium nothing. I don't know what to do or say to make things better. I am now worried that if we have a DE cycle he won't be able to do his bit in the clinic. I said that to him and he said 'oh thanks, now I will be worrying about that when the time comes'.
I know it is really hard for him and it is not his fault but it is such a bloody waste of time and money me doing these cycles. Def not doing another one.


----------



## Rural Chick

Malini - we are so, so sorry for you and DH. Sending you loads of            and just wished they were real ones.

The other lovely ladies on here have been far more eloquent that i can even dream of being. I just want you to know that you and DH are in our thoughts.  I hope when you have made your decision you are at a bit more peace.


----------



## LV.

Tracey - your hubby really is feeling the strain isn't he, bless him. I'm really not sure what to suggest. All of this treatment malarkey takes the glamour out of our sex lives, doesn't it? It must be hard our fellas when it can seem so prescriptive and the pressure just switches off the zing response in blokes sometimes. Are you trying BMS at other times of the month too? It might make the "correct" time seems less of a sense of duty if peppered with some BMS that doesn't carry any pressure with it. I dunno... sorry not to be more helpful


Mal -    Aw, big hugs... I hope Charlie is being super cute and a distraction for you. Doglet love should not be underestimated. Did you manage to speak to DH?


Thanks for you support re the scary ex gals, you have made me giggle.  Next time she rares up I'm going to round you all up so we can go round to her house and do something really humiliating and ridiculous to her. I'm not quite sure what yet but it will be genius. Ha! I wish...


God, we leave for Vegas in 2 days and I've not done a bean of packing and I"m still in my jims jams and I smell, this is not good. Having my hair cut tomorrow and considering having a bob but then again wondering if I'm just stupid as my silly not quite curly but not straight either hair will look silly in a bob. I just feel like a change but has to be something that'll look ok when left to dry naturally as my hair is too fine to cope with heat styling everyday as it gets in terrible condition very quickly.


----------



## Jumanji

Malini - I am so sorry; life is so cruel.    Just to offer my opinion (and it is just that - feel free to ignore), I would not rush into DE quite yet unless you are really sure.  You have got pregnant on your last 2 cycles and you are still young. If you are truly ready then great but I wouldn't rush into DE just to try and get the current horrendous pain to go away - tempting though it is.  I know life seems unendurable at the moment and my heart truly aches for you but things DO change and life WILL get better.  A few years ago I was having a horrendous time for various reasons and EVERYTHING seemed to go wrong.  I ended up in the ICU for several days due to a sucide attempt.  I thought things would never get better - it took time but they did and they will for you too.     

Almond - 2 eggs is one more than you need!     

LV - I can understand the remarks are hurtful but everyone is right; the bunny boiler is eaten up with jealousy and it's quite sad really.   

Tracey - sorry about the BMS; it is pretty stressful for men isn't it. 

Popsi - I forgot to say I am so thrilled about the court case.  Can't wait to see pics of your daughter!

GingerBaby - good luck today!

much love to everyone else.

Thanks to all who have contributed to RC's collection.  If anyone else wants to then please PM me as soon as possible since I do plan to actually buy the present tomorrow!


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all,

I have snuck on as been allowed out of conference to sort a supply issue out with our major customer, but couldn't resist a quick chat with my friends before going back to be talked at for another 3 hours    

Mal -    hun I went to sleep thinking of you and your DH and woke up the same, I am so sad that this has not been your time and I am sorry I cannot help with your DE debate, there have been some amazing comments on here the lst 2 days that I am sure may have helped you though, it is a very tough time for you having to make the decision so close to this loss. 

Almond -      I got 1 grade 1 blast from my 1 follicle so I am hoping that you will have 2 lovely mature eggs in there and get the same 100% fert rate.     

LV - Is off to LV, so close for you, hope you get your packing done and have a smooth trip over.     

Zahida -     

Tracey - Sorry to read you have had another stressful month of BMS, I wish we could all go back to those days when making love (don't think that is the right description for it anymore   ) was fun and exciting and something I looked forward to. I hope one day soon I will get back to that place but I am nowhere near there yet, though feel extremely lucky that DH does not seem to suffer from anxiety when it comes to his part.

Now how do you attach photo's to posts, I would love to show you all our raft (not my design I hasten to add) before it sank and after it sank. Now who asked about wet suits? No no wet suits and we had to keep shoes on, this was after a 2hr orienteering trip to collect points that would go towards a head start in the raft race (we came last in that bit due to having 2 60 year olds and me recovering from a broken foot   ) during which time it did not stop raining (in fact raining is not quite the correct word), we were so wet by the time we got to the raft building no-one cared about getting wetter....., then this morning we were told it was business dress and then at 8am (yes in the rain) we were sent outside to do model boat racing.....now our company is meant to be all about integrity etc etc but the team that won the boat race must have cheated so badly as we were winning but they somehow managed to finish 2 laps in front of us (we were supposed to do 8 laps around a slalom course, I am 100% convinced they did no more than 5   ) but that is what happens when you get a group of competitive sales people together.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Driver.  It will soon be over and you can go home.

LV.  I wouldn't go for a radical new hair cut when in the middle of a stressful IVF cycle.  Have you tried those websites where you can upload a picture of yourself and change to various hair styles to see if it would suit you.  I can't send you any links as i haven't tried it but read about it in magazines.
You have a good point about only having sex when it matters so it makes DH feel that I don't actually desire him but just want to use him as an inseminator!  Which is just about right really!!!

LJ. I PM'd you, but don't remember getting your bank details to send you any money.  I def want to join


----------



## beachgirl

LJ. will PM you shortly x


----------



## LV.

Tracey - that's a very good point, I'd not actually thought about if I hated a new hair cut, that would be a nightmare mid cycle. I think you may have to hop on and just smile to assist with DH's performance probs. Maybe some nice romantic meals out or whatever you used to do before sex became a chore? Our sex life has taken a huge post honeymoon dive. Once anything to do with cycling starts I just don't want DH anywhere near me. I just feel I'm having too many little pricks each day with the meds, I can't cope with another one!    


Oh Driver - poor honey.... In the rain too? You will be home soon all nice and snug. Not long now


Right I'm going into town to buy some bits for LV. Time to get in the zone


xxx


----------



## Little Me

lv where u staying in LV?   

AM   

beachy x


----------



## Little Me

ahhh Tracey- I think J used to feel immense stress when it was BMSing time too


----------



## Little Me

our First dance wedding song is on the radio - so much has happened since that day 3 yrs ago


----------



## H&amp;P

can't do photo's but have a giggle at these:-











I'm not in them though


----------



## beachgirl

AM...looks fun to watch but would have hated participating..


----------



## Little Me

me to AM- I'm crap at water stuff


----------



## fluffy jumper

Loved the videos AM, was the sinking one the one that you made?

LM.    to you and Jason.

Re performance.  May I should have found him some internet p**n and taking the laptop up.  Believe it or not I have never looked at any.  We have the added complication of Max meaning we can only have sex when he is in bed, so mornings are difficult, I have to leave DH alone in the bedroom while he tries to produce!

I am meant to be working but keep coming on here.  Gingerbabe, have you had your scan yet    for good news


----------



## H&amp;P

Tracey - yes ours was the one that sunk, then capsized, it was far more stable once it was upside down    , I abdicate all responsibility for it as my design was the same as everyone else's but the "team" (well actually my boss) decided that was dull and boring and we should build a "differentiated" product.


----------



## IzziLu

Thanks Driver for bringing some sunshine to a cloudy day    Are you at Ullswater? I did an Outward Bound course there years ago and those barrels and poles look remarkably familiar     

Have been at the hospital with John's nephew in high dependency childrens unit keeping him company until his Mum could get down. He had an accident on a school trip to a local skate park (I didn't know they still did those sort of trips with todays litigation culture   ) He came off his stunt scooter and has managed to lacerate his liver    He seems ok in himself but is on a lot of painkillers and they won't move him to a hospital close to home at the moment because he's got clotting which they don't want to risk moving    I think more than anything he's gutted because it's summer hols and he's going to have to be on complete rest for 3 months   

So now I'm catching up on the news from the last 24 hours and although I said it just before we went to the hospital I want to say again Mal how very, very sorry I am about your result and also how tough it must be to have been faced with such a difficult decision re DE and egg-sharing at such a vulnerable time. I have no words of wisdom but you seem such a strong and courageous person I know you will do what is right for you    

There is so much suffering on here at the moment it breaks my heart and yet at the same time so much positivity and support shines through.  You truly are an amazing bunch of women    Crying now     

Love to each and every one of you and        to all who need it   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Little Me

AM -       

Izz - ahhh poor nephew


----------



## beachgirl

Izzilu    oh no your poor nephew


----------



## IzziLu

Thanks Beachy, LM    I'm sure he's going to be fine, it'll just take time and he's feeling very sorry for himself at the moment


----------



## beachgirl

I bet he is, can't blame him though


----------



## fluffy jumper

Izzy.  Livers repair themselves very quickly.  That was one of the things my DH suffered in the car crash.  I can imagine now your nephew feels though just before the hols.


----------



## IzziLu

Thanks Tracey, I find it amazing that this sort of injury heals itself    He is just such an active boy and has been told the most physical exertion he can use for the next three months is walking! The thought of not being able to go on his scooter or mountain bike for the whole of the summer is proving pretty tough for him


----------



## IzziLu

Oops pressed post too quickly!    I was sorry to read about your trials and tribulations with the BMS over the last couple of days, especially after such a promising start    It is so difficult to summon up any enthusiasm sometimes    You never know, maybe that first success was all it took


----------



## AoC

There have been some really beautiful words on here in recent days.

How are you doing, Mal?  Really thinking of you and DH.  Can I just say that your heart WILL heal.  Doesn't mean you have to postpone life while it does, but it will happen, sooner than you think.  Your heart won't be broken forever, I promise lovely.

Hugs, Tracey & DH!  I'm so sorry it's such a difficulty at the moment.  Personally, I think the strain this puts on men is just as bad as that it puts on us, but they behave differently and we don't alway see it.  IF is just so wrong, all round.  All I can suggest is making sure he knows you love and desire him for himself, not for what he can produce, and that stands even if his thingy can't!  And maybe thinking about how to get that across in 'bloke' language instead of 'girl' language.  :-/  Sorry I don't have any answers.   

Driver, you're so close!  I know what you mean about being so wet it doesn't matter anymore.    FWIW, my idea of heaven!

Having a wierd time, myself.  Feeling - mentally and emotionally - infinitely better and stronger, which feels very bizarre, as I found out yesterday that my employer and job will no longer exist by 2013, possibly from before.  Can't quite explain it, but I'll take it.  Hoping it lasts, as I don't want to go back there again.


----------



## elinor

Hello all

apologies (again) for not being a regular poster. I have been reading, and have wanted to post - especially to:

Little me - I was so sorry your cycle didn't work out.  I know what you mean about mourning for embryos, and my heart has gone out to you. I even felt it was socially 'easier' when I had the miscarriage - that's 'acceptable' loss, you can tell people, and folk are sympathetic. When it is a failed cycle somehow it doesn't count in the same way, you can't talk about it (except on here!). Really hope you are getting strong and getting the support you need from dh.

Shortie - I was so gutted for you!   I had really hoped this was your time - I thought we might get a run of positives with donor cycles. In fact, one of the reasons I didn't post is cos my DE (egg share) cycle all fell apart - eggs fine, only 7 though, so 4 for me and 3 for donor, one collapsed on ICSI, one was immature but two lovely embryos. Bleeding started when I was in theatre for transfer, so it was cancelled there and then and the two beauties frozen. I felt such a failure - someone had donated eggs to me and I couldn't even be ready for them! This was just before you were heading out to Reprofit, and I really didn't want to post a whole new way of failing and put everyone on a downer. You are doing so well with the weight loss! I am seriously impressed. I agree with whoever posted about you going to follow in Zuri's steps and have weight loss and then success next cycle. Hope you feel ready for you little frosties soon.

RC (and RH) -so many congratulations - and you are doing amazingly to post on here and cope with all the demands of a little one!

LW - Congratulations to you as well! It is so lovely (and inspiring) to have positive outcomes - lovely little new people - on this thread especially.

Malini - I am so sorry. I don't know what to say - I really don't know whether it is best to go from one door closing to the next one, or wait till you really feel ready for the DE, or what. I am so impressed with all the advice folk have given on here. I can't add anything better, but I can say a bit about coming to the decision to go with ED, and with egg sharing donor.  I wanted a known donor - not to have contact now, but so any child, when adult, could (if they want) trace their genetic origins. I am single, so need a sperm donor anyway, and so would have to explain all that anyway so explaining everything seems simplest. I have found some of the information on the Donor Conception website useful in going through thoughts about this, and joined a local group (when it started - after the first 4 years of feeling i was alone with it all). This was really helpful - seeing kids for whom it is not really an issue, speaking to others going through treatment, talking about people's background etc. I was very worried at first about egg-sharing - I think someone in the NHS clinic I attended said stuff that really put me off, but then I realise they have done nothing but 'standard issue' cycles, have poor communication, care, contact (I have been on the point of making an official complaint twice this year, but feel like as long as I am on their embryo donor list I don't want to annoy them) - so why should I pay attention to their mis-informed judgements about egg-sharing? The egg sharers thread on here is useful, and remember, in this country counselling is compulsory for donors - and counsellors opinions can mean people are turned down as sharers. I also thought about a few examples I knew - a young couple who had (after 3 years waiting) 1 successful NHS go, and both work in not great paid jobs (she gave up a high-flying career to devote more time to the little boy), don't qualify for more NHS treatment (they have a baby), but would like a sibling close in age - they can egg share now, have a chance of what they want for their family and also give a chance to another family, or wait and save up and have treatment in a few years time when they can afford it, but don't get to donate. They saw it as a chance to share, as being an opportunity so even if it didn't work for them it might work for someone else, almost that they were so lucky to have had treatment work that this meant they got another go, but could give something back as well. I also know people who don't qualify for even one NHS go because their partner has kids - sometimes with NO contact at all, but because it varies from PCT to PCT although they may change their minds if challenged folk still get turned down - if I had known about the possibility of egg sharing a decade ago would have done it. But it doesn't help to think about what if and you can't go back in time and change the past. I am a firm believer that what you go through today makes you stronger for tomorrow - and more ready for parenthood, when it comes along.  I know that whatever you decide will be the right decision for you, and hope you know that everyone here will support you with that decision.

Jo - so sorry that this cycle wasn't the one.  

I'd better stop now, as this is a mammoth post.

Just a quick hello to Tracey (hope the bms paid off - and you did get two lovely follies this month!), Izzilu, Laura, Popsi, Beachgirl, Nix, Almond, Zuri, Anna of C, Anna SB,Heaps, Driver, Purple and everyone I have missed out..
Love and best babydust wishes to all
Elinor

PS can't remember who started the confusion about ET and orgasms - I was reading at work and ended up nearly making myself sick with a badly times coffee/laughter/choking episode. Go team PR!


----------



## T0PCAT

Almond -      those follies sound like good ones, hopefully you are gonna get two great eggs.  

LV - you husbands ex sounds 'lovely'.  What a horrible thing to say about your wedding pictures.  She strikes me as one bitter and jealous.  Try not to think about her and focus on your upcoming cycle.   

Tracey - I pretty much lost my sex drive over the last year, got so caught up in the IVF malarkey.  Fortunately DH is a really understanding guy, I sometimes forget that he is feeling the stress too even tho he doesn't always show it.  I like the idea suggested LV about having BMS at other times of the month so you are having some for fun too.  Treat yourselves to some nice romantic meals, maybe a sensuous massage  

Oh driver how your videos made me laugh, I love the way everyone stood around as that raft sank  .  i went white water rafting years agon on a hen do, all i remeber was how cold and wet it was + my friend fell in and we had to rescue her

Izz - honey how awful for your nephew   , being a young lad he will bounce back soon.  Will probably drive his parent crazy tho for the next three months  


GB     how was the scan, hope it was positve news.

Malini - how are u doing?  I am trying to think of some eloquent words to say but I am pretty hopeless.  I can offer you lots of     .  

LM - brilliant news about your GP allowing you to have the blood tests.  I hope they answer some questions for you.  Chin up hun    

AOC - so glad to hear you are feeling better, sorry to hear about your job

Heaps, purps, beachy, LJ, nix, shortie   

All you lovely ladies on here are such an inspiration to me, you are all so brave and I feel really lucky to have found you guys   

AFM - been busy at work which is good, helps the time pass by quickly.  DH is outside trying to fit a replacement wing mirror to his car, lots of cursing as it is not going well.  Off to the cinema tonight to watch predators - i love a bit of sci-fi.  DH is home this weekend so going to catch up on TV, maybe going for a walk in the hills on sunday ending with a visit to a local tea shop....yum.  Trying to stay positive but wenesday can't come soon enough


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Elinor - lovely to 'see' you again. So sorry about the DE cycle. When are you going back for the frosties? BTW, I always love your long posts, you always have something interesting to say. They are worth the wait.

Malini - I hope you are ok and nearer to a decision you are happy with. I can't add anything else to the whole DE discussion, I think Team PR have covered all bases there. I hope you are feeling the immense amount of love there is for you on here. That's because you are clearly a genuine and compassionate person, and your compassion to others comes through. I'm thinking of you (and DP if he's awake.   )

Ginger Baby - I'm hoping madly the scan went well today.

Almond - I hope you have a lovely surprise at your next follie scan. 

Running out of steam now and need to go and assemble a chicken ceasar salad before Dp goes out for the night playing with his friends and his guitar, and I have an evening in bed with wine and bad tv.

Just to say I've been feeling very sad for me, Malini, Shortie, Driver and LM particularly (although it applies to you all)  today. We deserve better than this.

Jo xxx


----------



## elinor

Jo - I sneaked back for the frosties last weekend. Didn't want to let on in advance as first go (back in May) I had been wheeled into theatre, scanned, spoken to embryologist and consultant, legs in those weird S&M looking stirrups and _then_ started to bleed. Got more than a little tearful - the clinic staff were so lovely, but every time one came in to see how I was doing I just started bawling again. Didn't want to tell anyone (but felt I should let on to parents, since they funded this go) about FET, didn't want to get my hopes up, but it all went smoothly and I like the lack of meds (am having a natural cycle FET). Already starting to get anxious and not even past first week of 2ww! (day 2 embies - OTD next weekend).

Zahida - fingers crossed for Wednesday. And what is it about blokes and cursing inanimate objects? They really do have different ways of dealing with things.....

BW
Elinor xx


----------



## T0PCAT

Elinor -      .  wishing all the luck in the world.  I too kept quite about this cycle to a lot of people, couldn't face all the questions.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Elinor - oh, I will be keeping everything crossed for you.     

I totally understand why both you and Zahida want to keep it quiet. In my excitement about getting a free cycle I blabbed to everyone. Now I'm dealing with the fall out from that, having to tell everyone it didn't work (again). I feel ashamed every time - as if I'm a fool somehow. Anyway, DP has asked that we tell as few people as possible about our DE cycle when we get there, which I absolutely agree with.

Ho hum, I seem to have made it about myself AGAIN. Sorry lovely girls.

Zahida - enjoy the film. Are you half way yet? Not too long to go.

Elinor - please keep in touch if you feel able to. We'd love to be able to support you on here, but I understand if that's too difficult for you.   

malini - thinking of you.   

jo x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

I took Malini's advice and emailed the clinic re. my BFN rather than phoned them. Just got such a lovely email back from one of the nurses. I didn't expect a response. They really have been just great. But it did make me cry (again.)

Off to pour myself a large rum and coke. And it's only thursday.


----------



## T0PCAT

Jo - aw hunny why do you feel foolish? There is no need to do so.    

I just couldn't face the sympathy and people telling me that 'it would happen for us.' Having been thru this 3 times with with my OE and being scientist dealing with facts and figures I could see the writing on the wall.  So hence keeping it to myself was my personal choice cos I think I am bothering people with my problems, it easier on this thread cos we are all going thru or been thru it.  

You'll be pregger after your DE cycle hun - and then you can folk your good news 

Make it an extra large rum and coke


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All
Nick    welcome to the group I have only had FSH tests not had FSH.  Your FSH levels sound spot on to me
Malani  how you doing girl.  I think you really need to listen to your heart on this one.  I wish I was better with words and knew the right things to say.  Sending you some     
Laura I did not know you where a fellow redhead.    
Almond    you having cracking  2 eggs.  You only need one girl.
Ladyverte Don't let your bitter DH's Ex get you down.  Shes sounds twisted.  Just concentrate on Las Vegas.  Wishing you loads and loads of luck.
Tracey So sorry to hear about your problems.  Your DH is obviously feeling the pressure.  Don't know what to advise.  Been countless times where me and DH have done BMS and not been in the mood.  TMI alert.  One time me and DH were doing BMS and he was taking ages.  Hes a diabetic.  Its turn out his blood sugar was low and was having a hypo.  BMS nearly bloody killed him.  Sending you some    

Popsi,Spuds, Louise, Driver, Heaps, Pigloo, Beacey, Zahidae, Anna and anyone else I have missed Hi from me.

AFM had my scan today with Dr Aird, first time I have saw him to talk, only saw him when he did the last EC.  Its official I am pregnant.  Stan is real. They said I am 5.5 weeks from the size.  Stan only looks like a round blob but you could see him pulsing and doc said that was the heart beat. Me and DH both burst  into tears.  DH has just been grinning at me all day.  I just kept saying I can't believe it.  It's a miracle.  We have been told by countless doctors that we would not get pregnant naturally with my endo, only having one decent ovary and tube.  Plus last IVF cycle our one egg did not fertilise.  So can't quite believe it has somehow happend on its own.  The nurse Katie gave me and hug and said she was no thrilled for us and Violet the receptionist said congratulations as we were walking out.
So we go back in 2 weeks so will probably be happy for a week and then the week leading up to the scan will be panicing that something is going to go wrong.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## T0PCAT

Gingerbaby      these are tears of joy for you, DH and Stan.  So so happy for you - miracles do happen and we needed sone good news on the thread today


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya

Jo I know how you feel.  I felt stupid when I had my first cycle and it was abandoned cos of poor response.  I only told my boss and a few people on my team when I went for the second cycle which failed cos egg did not fertilise.  I vowed not to tell anyone about our next cycle cos just felt too embarrassed about stuff going wrong.

You just hang in there girl.  We both know feeling ashamed is irrational but sometimes we can't help these negative feeling.  Sending you loads of     

Ginger Baby


----------



## shortie66

Ginger brilliant brilliant news sweetheart. made me    happy tears for a change.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Ginger Baby, that is just amazing news. Fab fab fab. Congratulations sweetie, enjoy. And thank you for your kind words, they really do mean a lot. It's also reassuring to hear I'm not the only one to feel ashamed / embarrassed. I know it's not rational, but it's how I feel.

You need to start believing it now. x


----------



## calypso-sky

ooh jo I love rum and coke as well my fave      

bittersweet on here this evening with GB's fab news about stan the man      
and Jo and Zahida feeling down . kisses and hugs for team PR        
and all you guests reading this as well  if you are needing some hugs               

Cal and not so friendly endora...


----------



## fluffy jumper

Wonderful news Gingerbabe.          It feels like ages since we had a reason to post some of those fab dancing bananas.

Jo.

Zahida.  I hope to be able to post you some dancing bananas next week.

Jo.    Its funny how people saying/emailing nice things can set you off crying isn't it.  I think it brings it home how upset you are.
I love the sound of drinks and crap tv in bed.  When we move house I am def going to get a TV in the bedroom.  Maybe so DH can watch something to help him along with the BMS   

Elinor. Great to see you again.  Good luck sweetheart    for a good outcome next weekend.

Just got home from having a lovely Thai meal.  I had decided it would be wasteful to eat out so made something at home, tasted it and it was really bland so re-instated my taking Max for his first Thai.  He loved the chicken satay and rice, he loved the ice cream and chocolate at the end even more!
It is only 8.50 and I want to go to bed


Hi Calypso


----------



## purple72

Evening Ladies,

Once again the support, sharing and strength on this board is just amazing! I am so proud of all you ladies and proud to call myself one of you!

Had a bit of a mixed day today as have been having pain in my ankle and calf for 10 days now, spoke to the midwife about it on Tuesday and she said if it continues in a week to go see the GP, anyway I put it to one side, but then this morning woke up with one huge foot ankle  calf and one normal one! So called GP and went to see her, she sent me to hospital for a scan to rule out DVT. Went to DVT clinic where they took history and measurements and assessed me as high risk    (think mainly due to being pregnant though) had scan and it was inconclusive as they didn't see a definate clot but could see the swelling! so sent me away with info leaflet on Pulmonary embolisms (when a deep vein throbosis - a clot in leg- travels to your heart and into your lungs and makes you unable to breathe) and a rescan appointment in a week.

I guess I've been so lucky so far in this pregnancy that apart from Morning sickness for first 13 weeks, and heartburn I've been very well and healthy. And even now apart from feeling like I've borrowed one of 'The Hulk's' legs I feel well in myself. I'm just afraid that this is now going to go t*ts up! 

Sorry for such a me post, but I'm so busy trying to tell everyone else it's nothing and it'll be ok, but unfortunately I cannot believe it myself. Up until our BFP likeso many of you on here life was not kind to me and hubby and we always seemed to be dealt the raw deal, feels like things may all go wrong now    

Probably just me being emotional and silly, but I'm so scared. Don't even know why I'm posting this, I guess it's just you are the ladies I can open up to

Love to you all and thank you for being the wonderful women you are xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Purple, I think anyone in your situation would be worried.  I know you and DH are 'medical' can't they tell you how likely it would be that there is a clot but they can't see it on a scan.  I would push for another scan earlier than a week away.  I hope I haven't made you feel even more worried, but I am pretty sure you don't want us to just say 'oh don't worry everything will be fine'


----------



## Donkey

Wonderful PR girls

I have been absent for a long time and I have missed you. I have thought about you daily but I have had to step back from IF and FF to deal with things and try and cope. DH and I have had to make some big decisions. I'm afraid this is a very me post so feel free to skip to the end&#8230;

This will ramble so please forgive the poor English&#8230;

After 5 failed cycles with the last one having zero fertilisation initially I was keen to move onto DE and was happily looking at Dogus. Then I think the failure really hit me. For the first time ever I couldn't see the point, I thought was wasting my money, I didn't believe in myself or my body and most importantly I lost hope. I've run out of emotional and physical strength to carry on with IVF. I've lost about a stone and a half and now weigh 8 10 and I'm 5'8".

I have these BAD cysts that they discovered on the final IVF, different to my normal endo cysts that I always have. I have had two tests for cancer and I'm in the clear. However I went to see the consultant last week (who was excellent) and they have to go. My left ovary is enlarged to 6cm and I also have 2 cysts only marginally smaller which are growing. They are dermoid cysts - the ones that have hair, nails and teeth etc in them. He said if I don't have them removed electively in the next few months I will end up in A&E when they rupture. I will probably lose my ovary and tube too. I'm not emotionally attached to my useless ovary but I dread more surgery. The laparoscopy that went wrong and ended up with me having an emergency temporary colostomy and my ruptured appendix a year ago makes me a bit nervous around hospitals!! But I know it has to be done and hopefully I won't be in constant pain as I am now. IVF will not work with these cysts.

Soooooo we started talking again about adoption and then a very good friend who is a headteacher said a lovely 7 year old girl at her school is being out up for adoption, were we interested? This was the push we needed to make enquiries and things have moved very quickly. I'm sure popsi will agree. Within 5 weeks of the general information evening we have been visited by social workers and have just completed the ITAC course. We have been fast tracked because of our interest in this little girl.

We are very excited about the adoption as we know that this is the only was we will have a family. Even once the cysts are removed I still have so much wrong with me. Maybe in a couple of years we can try again? Maybe I'm just kidding myself? I grieve for many things - not being able to give dh his own child; not seeing a child look like DH or I; not pushing a pram; babygrows; the smell of a baby and so many other things. Like Malini I feel intensely jealous of other women and their children and I hope that this passes when I have my own family. But I comfort myself with the excitement that I feel.

Enough from me for now. I haven't really been reading but I know that there is so much sadness and I dislike myself for being weak and having to step back rather than support you all. I'm crying as I write this because we all deserve so much more and I hate the fact that our lives our ruled by this grief and sorrow.

With love, Donkey xxxx


----------



## purple72

Tracey sweetie, bless you! It could just be developing, but it's just as likely that it will prove all clear next week! Been thinking about you and your BMS dilemma, does the BJ's not work to get him there, or is it finishing that he has issues with? (Goodness cannot believe how intimate we get on here   ) Maybe you should get a babysitter for the night and take a camera and go make some of your own p*rn! DH & I did that a few years ago, he often uses it when I'm away! makes me feel happier than if he was trawling the internet!

  

Donks hunny! we have been thinking about you, and PLEASE PLEASE don't feel bad, we all understand that sometimes the best thing for our own sanity is to step away from all things IF and as wonderful as the PR posse are, we are all here due to IF so sometimes we have to step away from those we care about on here in order to keep sane. NO one on here will judge you for that! We all know how it feels! So sorry to hear about the dermoid cysts, and it's no wonder you are afraid of surgery after last time! But Wonderful wonderful news an the little girl you are linked with! I know these things are sensitive but keep us informed of your journey! we will keep everything crossed for you xxx

X


----------



## shortie66

Oh donks      i meant to txt you the other day to see how u were and i forgot    Im so sorry u've been having such a rough time sweetheart. I can honestly say that i dont think ur weak in any way whatsoever, to cope with what you gone through the last few years, and to carry on takes immense strength, but you do need to eat some pies hunny to get some weight back on those lovely bones    Im so pleased darling that u are moving to a different path to have ur family, that in itself takes great courage and strength.        We will all get their sweetheart and our dreams will come true, by whatever means we have i truly do believe that       


Purps WTF       come back in a week, are they having a laugh    No wonder ur bloody scared, id be terrified       Get in to see ur gp tomorrow, or midwife, or anyone.  I'll ring em for ya            


Elinor lovely to see you back sweetheart, hope ur here to stay with us now.       Loads of         vibes for you darling.


Me post to coming up im afraid.  Getting loads of pain in right hand side of tummy, been there for 2 days now, just above my appendix scar. Does anyone know if u can get pain from cysts    Knowing my luck its prob another hydro on the right tube to match the one i've already got on the left


----------



## purple72

Shorts Cysts can cause pain, it's definately worth getting it checked out tomorrow !!

Sx


----------



## beachgirl

Donkey    what wonderful news, your family sounds like it might be happening shortly...can't wait to hear more x

Purps, oh sweetie, can;t believe what agony you must be thinking, stay strong


----------



## laurab

Oh my where to start....


Donks - Do not ever feel a failure, or that you need to post there is enough of us here to look after people when some of us need time out.  Wow what wonderful news, a little girl. You be excited, why not.  Becoming a mummy, whatever route you take is the most amazing thing you will ever do.  I'm sure she will bring you and DH much happiness.  I'm even gonna do some dancing bananas for you.                  I hope it all ges smoothly and she is sleeping soundly in her beautiful bedroom very soon.   


Tracey - Can he freeze some sperm as backup? Just incase... may take the pressure off him a bit?


Purps -   


GB - Brilliant news.  Its amazing that blob quickly turns into a little person..... Cerys is a redhead too, lovely curly red hair (and she has a right temper too!!!)   


Mal - I cant read an update... wht did you decide? How are you today? Is DH any more helpful?


Sausage - Glad your feeling so strong.  Its a great place to be... make sure you stay there.


I'm feeling rubbish at the moment... I feel so useless, I want to be more helpful but I dont know what to say or do.  I dont know if it would be more helpful if I didnt post on here and just keep in contact with you all on ** as and when.  I feel I am prob rubbing salt in the wounds. It is so unfair I have 3 babies. I wish I could share out my good luck with you all.


----------



## shortie66

laura nononononononononononononononononononooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. U stay!!!!!!!!!!!!    


Hello beachy, are u al ready for ur girlie weekend? Hope the weather picks up for you sweetheart      


Purps i'll get it checked out on monday if its still hurting, wont get chance tomoz, manic in the cafe on fridays


----------



## shortie66

Although if u would like to help me out by letting me have one of ur's           Hahahahahahaaaa lifes not fair hunny, but we love you on here, so u aint going nowhere.


----------



## purple72

Laura I KNOW I do not speak just for myself here! DON'T ever feel like that! You are so special, so thoughtful, so kind, so considerate and you always always say the most lovely thoughtful and inspiring things! You had your triplets after an incredible struggle just like so many ladies are going through on here, and up until I had my amazing good fortune it was the likes of you, mir, steph etc that kept me going! Kept me believing and hoping! we need the successes on here else what do we have to aim for!

Love and the biggest hugs to our wonderful Redhead xxxxxx

Beach sweetie, thank you darling xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Love you all...wish life was simple....


----------



## lucky_mum

Ginger Baby - yay  re heartbeat - must be a lovely strong one as 5+5 is early to see it  - so pleased for you and wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy

Purps - oh hon, I am so sorry about your leg, am sure you must be very worried   , hope that you can get an earlier scan than next week, that's awful  hope that it is nothing to worry about and will go on its own in the next few days  

Donks - hello sweetie, so good to see you and please don't apologise for taking a step back, have been there and done it myself and it's very hard      so sorry about the dermoid cysts and hope that they will be removed with the least pain and complications possible      - happy that you have such lovely news to shre with us about this little girl, good luck with everything and please let us know how you get on     

Shortie - hope your tummy pain is nothing to worry about   

Tracey   good luck hon     

Malini - thinking of you and hoping that you have been able to clear your head/come to a decision that you are happy with   

Gotta go V to bed, she is currently fast asleep on DH on the sofa, her third tooth came through today  

Lots of love to every body on this thread, as AofC said yesterday, you rock   xxxxxxxxx
Am about to post an updated list, please let me know if any mistakes (which I know there will be!)

Aww Laura just read your post, please don't think like that  you are supportive to so many almost every day on this thread, and you do unerringly say the right things.... am sure most of us are  at how much you give of yourself when you have so much going on, you are such a lovely person and have so much empathy, love you hon


----------



## lucky_mum

* TEAM PR *   * PR Ladies awaiting next treatment: * * CathB * contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol following new funding, or possibly donor eggs? potential polyp to sort first * Driver 225 * FET - waiting to hear when can go again - (following 3rd ICSI, this time a tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus, Cyprus - April 2010 -OE 1 egg/DE 12 eggs 1 & 10 fertilised - - 1 OE blast transferred (8 DE blast frozen) - tested negative  ) * IzziLu * 3rd ICSI - due to start June/July 2010 - Jinemed (following 2nd IVF - November 2009 - one egg, not mature  ) * Louises104 * 3rd IVF - Lister - due to start August 2010 (following 2nd IUI - April 2010 - tested negative 09/05/10/2nd IVF - February 2010 - poor response/converted to IUI - tested negative 18/02/10  ) * Mag108 * 2nd IVF cycle due to start soon - flying to Athens for LIT first ??/01/10 - (had natural surprise BFP - August 2009 - just before due to start 2nd IVF cycle - Lister - but levels failed to rise/miscarriage  ) * SJC * currently on pill before round 5 following negative 4th cycle - SP - Lister - February 2008 * Swinny * 4th ICSI, this time a tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus, Cyprus - May 2010 (following natural surprise BFP 14/08/09 - mmc 27/08/09  ) Immunes tests showed v. high NK Cells and v. low LAD results so will need IVIG and LIT, starting in March 2010 * PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment: * * Almond * 3rd IVF - SIRM NY - July 2010 - currently stimming - EC ??/07/10 (following 2nd IVF - microdose flare - EC 10/08/09 - 7 eggs - zero fertilisation  ) * Heaps * Stimulated cycles - May/June 2010 - currently stimming * Sweetpea74 * 3rd IVF - June 2010 - surrogacy with cousin - currently stimming - EC ??/07/10 (following 2nd IVF surrogacy with cousin - 4 eggs/3 fertilised/1 transferred - tested negative 09/10/09  * ZahidaE * 4th IVF/ICSI, this time with DE (from sister) - NHS DE cycle at Hammersmith - June 2010 - currently stimming * Team PR members currently on 2 week wait: * * Elinor * DE/DS cycle - April/May 2010 - 2 embryos but no ET as bleeding - FET July 2010 - testing ??/07/10 (following unsuccessful IUIs after 6th IVF - SP - January '09 which was biochemical - then BFP 25 July. Miscarried 3 Sept - lost baby at 10wks+2  ) *Terry * 13th IVF - this time natural, with intralipids - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - testing ??/??/10 * Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * * AnnaofCumberland * 3rd IVF - Gateshead - October 2009 - LP - tested positive 27/11/09 but biochemical  * Beachgirl * 3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  * Coco Ruby * 1st IVF - Lister - LP - 5 eggs/3 fertilised and transferred - tested positive by blood test 29/08/09 - scan 7 wk 1 days - slow heartbeat, grown only 1mm - followed by miscarriage  * Inconceivable * 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  * Jameson777 * 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - 12w scan showed heartbeat but sadly miscarried  * Leola7 * 3rd IVF/ICSI - 4 eggs/2 embryos transferred - tested positive 25/06/10 but low levels - chemical pregnancy (following 2nd IVF - February 2010 - cancelled due to low AFC  ) * Lincs Jax * 9th IVF - 3 eggs/3 fertilised - 2 embies transferred 28/3/10 - tested positive - heartbeat seen at scan 04/05/10 but not at scan 12/05/10  (following testing with the Beer centre after 8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy) * Malini * 5th IVF - Sher in LV - June 2010 - IL/IVIG - 4 eggs/3 fertilised - 2 blasts transferred - tested 14/07/10 - biochemical pregnancy (following 4th IVF/ICSI - SP - Immunes tested - NK+ in cycle, APAs+ - Sher in LV - January 2010 - 8 eggs/5 mature/4 fertilised - 2 blasts (1 expanding) - tested positive but low HCG levels - hb at 7w scan - no heartbeat at 9w scan - MMC 8w4d  ) * Minttuw * 5th ICSI, this time with DE - CRM - tested positive 30/07/08 - miscarried 08/09/09  * Peewee55 * BFP on 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - January 2010, Dogus Cyprus - miscarried at 18 weeks  (following natural surprise BFP just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - inoperable heart defect identified by tests, termination at 17 weeks, late September 2009  ) * Pesca * BFP on 3rd DIUI (following 1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation) miscarried at week 14 on 21/08/09  * Pinkcarys * 2nd IVF - August 2009 - 3 positive tests but each fainter than the last with bleeding. Early miscarriage confirmed by clinic  * Sheldon * Natural surprise BFP in January 2009 but miscarried in February 2009 (following negative 2nd ICSI cycle - LP - Norway - October 200  * Sobroody1 (Anna) * 3rd IVF - February 2010 - flew to Athens for LIT first - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - tested positive 01/03/10 but biochemical  * Tracymohair * 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan 18/08/09 - no heartbeat/collapsing sac seen  * Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * * AbbyCarter * 4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  * Alegria * 4th IVF - Feb/Mar '09 @ Jinemed, IVF (SP) - no eggs at EC, ovulated too early!? Still had an IUI on same day as a back-up but tested negative  * Ali27 * 2nd IVF (this time going it alone after relationship ended) - Lister - 1 egg/1 g1 embie - tested negative 24/05/10  * Ally1973 * 3rd IVF - SP - Lister - September 2009 - cancelled due to no response  now hoping for a natural miracle now (with immunes tx?) * Angel555 * 5th IVF - January 2010 - tested negative  * Bankie * 5th IVF - Lister - full immune treatment - November 2009 - tested negative  * BDP (Becca - Ally's sister) * 2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response  * Bobbi3 * 1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  - now awaiting IUI December 2009? * Bunjy * 4th IVF - Lister - July 2009 - tested negative  * Calypso-sky * 3rd IVF - May 2010 - EC 25/05/10 - 8 eggs/2 fertilised - failed to grow so no ET  (2nd IVF April 2010 - failed fertilisation  ) * ClaireP * 6th ICSI - Ceram Marbella - March 09 - tested negative  * Dimsum * 4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  * Emmachoc * Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - tested negative 06/07/09  * Fishface * 2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  * Jal * 5th ICSI - Lister - February/March 2010 - EC 08/03/10 - 11 follies/10 eggs/6 fertilised - tested negative 23/03/10  * Jan27 (Cheryl) * 2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Jerseyspuds * 2nd IVF - with OE - March/April '10 - tested negative 10/03/10  * Jnr * 4th IVF - October 2009 - tested negative  * Jo McMillan * 2nd IVF - recipient of a free OE cycle at the Lister - June 2010 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - 2 cell embie transferred - tested negative 10/07/10  (following 1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner while on list for DE from CRM when free cycle offered) * Kazzie40 * 4th IVF (this time tandem OE/DE cycle at Dogus, Cyprus - April 2010 - EC 03/04/10 - 11 eggs/10 fertilised (1 OE/9 DE) - PGD then ET - tested negative 17/04/10  (Immunes tested by Dr.Gorgy 08/09: High NK Cells, TNF and MTHFR pos so need Pred, 5mg FA, Clexane, BA, Cyclogest, Intralipids, Humira & IVIg) * Ladyverte * 4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  * Latestarter * 5th ICSI, this time tandem cycle with donor eggs - Jinemed/Dogus Cyprus - August 2009 - 1 OE embryo/3 donor egg embryos (+ 4 frosties) - tested negative  - FET (November 09) BFN -  * Lilacbunnikins * 1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  * Lins1982 * Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Littleareca * 4th ICSI - October 2009 - tested negative 18/11/09  * Little M * 5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  * LittleMe * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2010, Dogue Cyprus - 14 eggs/10 fertilised - 2 blasts transferred 23/0610 - 8 frosts - tested negative 05/07/10  (following 2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation  ) * Merse1 * FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08 * Moth * 1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  * Natasha15 * 3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  Moved to ARGC - immune issues diagnosed * Nicki70 * 3rd ICSI - LP - February/March '10 - tested negative 10/03/10  * Nixf01 (Paris Nix) * 8th IVF ARGC with immune tx via Dr Gorgy - March/April 2010 - 9 eggs/3 embies transferred 10/04/10 - tested negative 22/04/10  * Nova * 3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  now considering adoption * PamLS * 4th ICSI - Lister - 7 eggs/2 mature but didn't fertilise  (3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but early miscarriage at 5 weeks  ) * Pixie75 * 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - May 2009 - microflare protocol - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - tested negative  * Rachel (Moderator) * Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  * Rose39 * 4th ICSI - September 2009 - tested negative  hoping to fit in another tx before Christmas * Rupee100 * 3rd IVF/2nd with ICSI - Hammersmith - September '09 - cancelled due to runaway follicle  * Saffa77 * 2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  Immune tests - will be on Intralipid, Prednisalone, clexane, gestone, folic acid & aspirin for next cycle in Jan/Feb 2010 * Sa11en (Sonia) * 1st IVF - LP - April/May 2010 - currently stimming - EC 10/05/10 - 1 egg, didn't fertilise  * Sammeee * 3rd IVF - SP - EC 26/1/10 - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 2 transferred - tested negative 08/02/10  * Shelly38 * 4th IVF (this time with ICSI, 2nd full DE cycle) - Reprofit - August 2009 - 2 blasts transferred - tested negative  - now investigating immunes tx * Shortie (Kate) * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - March 2010 - 13 eggs/11 mature/8 fertilised - blastocyst transfer 03/04/10 - tested negative  - 2 frosties * Siheilwli * 4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  - FET January 2010 following Humira * Swinz (SarahSwin) * 2nd IVF - SP - December 2008 - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  Currently looking at trying Clomid (which responded well to before) and Menopur mix IVF before moving onto ED in Europe *Trolley * 2nd IVF - March 2010 - SP - 4 eggs/3 fertilised/3 transferred - tested negative 14/04/10  * TracyM * 1st Donor Embryo cycle - Reprofit - March 2009 (following 3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative) tested negative  * Tropifruiti * 3rd ICSI - SP - January 2010 - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised/transferred - tested negative  * Veda * 3rd IVF, this time with ICSI - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - EC 28/01/10 - 14 eggs/8 suitable for ICSI/3 fertilised - tested negative  * Vonnie15 * 3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  * PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on: * * Francie * Good Luck    * Lollipop (Gabrielle) * Good Luck    * PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process: * * Donkey * Just completed the ITAC course to adopt a lovely 7 year old little girl (following 5th IVF with LIT, Intralipids/IVIG, steroids, clexane, aspirin - currently stimming - EC 14/04/10 - 4 eggs - no fertilisation  ) *[br]Linziloo * Approved as adopter -  - now awaiting matching - Good Luck    * Rachel78 * Focusing on adoption following 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  - Good Luck    * Sonia7 * Enquired about Adoption - 27th April 2009 (following 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  ) - Good Luck    * Wing Wing * Awaiting adoption home visit - Luxembourg - Spring 2010 (following 3rd IVF - Luxembourg - September 2009 - one poor quality egg so no attempt made to fertilise  ) - Good Luck    * PR Ladies with bumps*   * Bonchance *  on 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Boppet *  on 1st ICSI - Lister - July 2009 - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/10 * Carole69 *  on 6th(?) ICSI, (2nd(?) with DE) - November 2009 - tested positive 12/11/09 - first scan ??/??/09 * Cath J *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - following miscarried natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF January 2009 - due 09/12/09 * Elsbelle *  on 3rd IVF (2nd using DE) - Serum, Athens - ET 7th July - twin girls! - due ??/??/09 * Emak *  on 3rd IVF - Lister - LP - Jan/Feb 20010 - 3 eggs collected/2 fertilised & transferred - first scan ??/??/10 * Ginger Baby *  natural surprise! - June/July 2010 - first scan 15/07/10 shows one lovely heartbeat - due ??/??/11(following 2nd IVF (1st IVF converted to IUI) - May 2010 - 1 egg, failed fertilisation  * Hazelnut *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - due December 2009 * HunyB *  on 1st ICSI - LP - Leeds - September 2009 - 4 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 transferred - first scan ??/??/09 * Jeza *  on 3rd IVF - tested positive June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * MillyFlower *  on 4th IVF cycle - tested 01/08/09 - one ectopic but other in uterus survived - due ??/??/10 * Ophelia *  - natural surprise! June 2010 (already has  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden) - first scan ??/??/10 * Purple72 *  - natural surprise! tested positive 01/01/10 (following 4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs/2 embies transferred - BFN) - due ??/??/10 * Silverglitter *  on 4th ICSI - April '09 - twin boys! - c-section booked for 04/01/10 * SiobhanG *  - natural surprise! tested positive 05/04/10 - first scan ??/??/10 (following DHEA after last IVF only produced one egg/BFN) * WishyWashy *  - natural surprise! (following 2nd IVF converted to IUI - BFN 27/12/09) - identical twins! due 31/10/10 * Zuri *  on 2nd IVF - Switzerland - EC 21/03/10 - 6 eggs - 2 embies transferred - tested positive in hospital while suffering from OHSS - first scan 12/04/10 * PR Ladies with babies *   *
Abdncarol *  Eva Florence Jane - born September 30th 2009 after 2nd IVF *
Ali May *  Luke Benjamin - born 30/06/09 - after 2nd IVF *
Babyspoons/Spoony *  Aarron - born 20/03/10 after 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies *
Beans33 *  Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *
Be Lucky (Bernie) *  born October 2009 after natural surprise BFP! February 2009 (had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs) *
Bugle *  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *
Bugle *  Bethany - born April 11th 2010 - after 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - to try for sibling for Benjamin - August 2009 *
Button76 *  Isla Sian and  Alex Sam - born March 2nd 2009 - after 1st IVF - UCH *
Droogie (Heather) *  Cole Dodds - born August 11th 2009 - after 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts *
SpecialK *  Neve and  Olivia born October 23rd 2009 after 2nd ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008 *
Emmachoc *  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle *
Hayleigh *  Hayden - born December 18th 2009 - after 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 *
Jojotall *  Danny  Sophie born June 1st 2009 after 2nd IVF - Lister - LP *
Juicy *  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *
Kitykat *  Rosie - born July 27th after 4th IVF - SP + immune tx - ARGC *
Lainey-Lou *  Louisa Kate and  Cecily May born September 17th 2009 after 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus *
Laurab *  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed *
Lightweight *  Toby Oliver born June 2nd 2010 after 3rd ICSI (this time tandem cycle OE/DE- September 2009 - Jinemed/Dogus - 3 embies transferred - 10 frosties) *
LittleJenny *  Montgomery Mylor John Beames born January 7th 2010 after natural surprise BFP May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) *
LittleJenny's sister, Kate *  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *
Matchbox *  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *
Miranda7 *  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed *
Missyg *  Sonny - born December 16th 2009 - after surprise natural BFP (on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected) - immunes with Dr Gorgy *
Nikki2008 *  Alexander - born February 18th 2010 after 5th ICSI - this time with donor sperm & polar body biopsy & immune tx with Dr Gorgy - IM (4th ICSI - BFP - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  ) *
Nicky W *  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *
Nicky W *  Sophie Elizabeth - born January 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! *
Odette *  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *
Ophelia *  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Adam - born May 29th 2010 - surprise natural BFP (also has  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '0 *
Paw *  Tilly and  Scout born at 31 weeks following 3rd IVF (was triplets but one m/c) - November 2008 *
Pin *  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *
Pin *  Niall Francis - born September 16th 2009 after a natural surprise BFP! *
Popsi *  name TBC - approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - met her forever baby 03/02/10 *
Roozie *  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH *
Rural Chick (& DH Rural Hick!) *  Emilia Jessica Chloe born June 22nd 2010 (after 2nd IVF tandem OE/DE cycle at the Jinemed/Dogus - October 2009 (+ 3 frosties) *
Sam22 *  name TBC born February 12th 2010, after natural surprise in June 2009! (after AMH 0.1ngL (0.7pmol), day 3 FSH 42 - 1st IVF April '09 (Lister) was cancelled after no response, and having had no period for several months) immune tx with Dr Gorgy *
Snic *  Jemima born August 4th 2009 after 4th ICSI November 2008 - SP - 9 follies, 9 eggs, 2x8 cell embies, 3 frosties! *
Stephjoy *  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie *
Suzie W *  Daniel born January 7th 2010 - after 2nd IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula transferred *
When Will It Happen? *  name TBC born March 21st 2009 - after 1st ICSI


----------



## fluffy jumper

beachgirl said:


> Love you all...wish life was simple....
> Laura, don't you dare go anywhere. I agree exactly with what purple said.
> I suppose it might be a good idea to get some frozen if we do a DE cycle just incase. I wonder if it cost loads extra.
> 
> Donks. sorry you have had such an awful time but it sounds like things might be looking up. Have you met the little girl yet?
> Nobody feels badly that you haven't been around, we all think of Ally and Pixie knowing that it is best for them not to be here but we still love them.
> 
> Shortie. Def get the pain sorted, cysts can twist causing lots of pain. My boss had a twisted one and ended up in A&E having it removed as an emergency.
> 
> Purple. Do ring tomorrow and say you are really really worried and can they somehow reassure you. Cry, stamp your feet and shout if necessary. I am a fine one to talk because I come over all meek and mild in front of Drs and just say yes to everything.
> It is just the finishing he has trouble with. I am going to give up doing the super ov now anyway so no need to ever have sex again!
> Keeping on with the super ov just stops me rining and chasing CRM for a donor. It was a bit mad to try as, according to the Lister stats I only had 1% chance with IVF let alone naturally.
> 
> LM. You have MADE me buy a bag of revels and now I have eaten them all and I feel sick.
> 
> Beach. I second that.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Don't know what went wrong there. I meant to just insert the quote of Beachy saying 'I wish life was simple' and it turned my whole post into a quote


----------



## purple72

Tracey remember hunny I only had a 5% chance with IVF too! I know 1% is different to 5% but both crap odds. All of us PR ladies have beaten the odd's sweetie, but maybe if you give up BMS for a while you can get back to having proper sex! then when you go back to BMS it might be easier!

Boys bless them feel the pressure in such different ways to us, I'm so glad I'm not a man xxx


----------



## purple72

Steph sweetie, my Due date is 4th Sept, but don't worry if It's a hassle to add it xxx


----------



## shortie66

Tracey i will get it sorted hunny i promise. If pain carries on i will go to docs, or if gets worse a&e. If not i have app for gynea next thursday for hydro so will get him to have a modge.   


Off to take painkillers and then up bed, early start in the morning


----------



## mag108

just bobbin on quickly to say hello and hugs to Donkey. Lovely to see you on. I really empathise with you hun. Not fun having to be brave and face another operation, especially how things have been before. It calls for a lot of courage. (I too have had health concern after health concern and feel about 60!. ) sending you a big hug. 


It sounds very positive on the adoption front! A lovely age, 7. all the very best with us and let us know how you go. xx


----------



## LV.

Donkey - oh sweetie, what a rough time you've had along the way, pleeeeease do not feel bad for anything in the slightest. It sounds VERY exciting to hear about the little girl you've been linked with and it's lovely to read you're excited. I bet you are. I can't wait to see how this one unfolds for you


Purps - eeeek! A DVT?! Can't they be a bit more specific? I had one a few years ago and I was pooing it and I didn't have the complication of carrying a wee one. I think going back in a week is rubbish advice, these things can escalate so quickly. Can you not revisit until they can be conclusive whether you have one or not?


Steph - When you get a sec if it's not too much bother would you mind moving me on the list? I'm cycling now - eeeek! 


xxx


----------



## AoC

So much to say, so little time.....  !

Laura, please don't go.  I love your posts, you always have something good to add, and I like your wisdom and practical advice and cheerleading.  You help me keep the faith.  

GB - congratulations!  That's such fab news.  Wonderful!

Yikes, Purps!  I should think you ARE worried, perfectly natural!  Can you clue your midwife in and see if she has any advice about chasing for anything else?

Hugs again, Tracey - my heart goes out to you both.  But I quite like the idea of a going off and having some play time for an evening - if it needed to be budget playtime, travelodges have good beds, and Premier Inn are even better *bobs eyebrows*  DH and I always feel more... um... up for it..... when we go away!  :-D

Ugh, Donks, I'm so sorry about those evil cysts, but I'm so happy about the little girl you're going to provide a home for!  At seven, she's going to need so much love and parenting, and I'm so happy for her that you're there to provide it!  What a lucky girl.

And that's it.  Officially brain-dead!

Off to family for the weekend.  See you later.


----------



## beachgirl

Morning...whatever made me open that second bottle...thankfully got a quiet morning then off to Scarborough this afternoon for a hen weekend...


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies! 
Beachy have a fab weekend. xx
Morning heaps and everyone else xxx


----------



## Spuds

Morning Lovely Ladies     


Soooo Happy today - finally got to below 13 stone for the first time in years !!!! Have lost 6 lbs now - only 2 stone to go lol but its so good to get rid of being 13 something after soooooo long !!!!


Have been dancing around house in new bikini doing housework       - hope no one comes to the door !!!


Will catch up now
Loads of Love


Spuds
xxxx


ps sorry to ask again but anyone tell me how to do the ticker thingy xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Have been catching up and feel very emotional...I feel very privileged to have found such an amazing group of friends who can support each other despite going through their own painful journeys

Donks - Have been thinking of you. So sorry to hear about your cysts and that it means more surgery. You really have been through the mill   But congratulations on being fast tracked. You will make the best Mummy to the little girl. Understand your sadness about not going through the baby stage, but who's to say that won't be in your future once your health is back on track...one way or another? Don't worry about posting, you need to look after YOU right now and now worry about anyone else. Huge     lovely lady. 
PS if you need feeding up pm me to arrange a visit...one day with me and I'll start putting some meat on those bones!   

Purps - that sounds scary!     I agree that a scan in a week sounds like a long time to wait. Have they told you to take anything like aspirin? 

Laura - DON'T YOU DARE GO ANYWHERE!!!!!!! You give us hope and a reminder that we can have babies despite lousey odds. Besides that you're posts make me giggle and frequently cheer me up no end.

Gingerbaby - was soooo happy to read your post! Another miracle despite the odds!     

Anna - have a lovely weekend   

Malini - imagine you are still a bit shell shocked. Hope you are enjoying lots of Charlie love, can't wait to see you soon. 

Ladyv - didn't realise your pics were on **. Had a nosey last night and omg you look AMAZING! You both look so happy, the day looked so joyfull. Don't let the crazy ex get you down hun.

Steph - thanks for the update hun you are so good!

Beachey - enjoy the hen! 

Shortie - any idea when you might be moving? 

Tracey   

LM - great news re getting the level 1 tests done at the gp. They will be all the blood clotting, thyroid checks right? Have they tested you for MTHFR? Its a blood clotting mutation which 40% of the population have and is straight foward to treat (folic acid, aspirin and celexane injections during tx and pregnancy) The 1st test my gp took showed my blood was clotting too quickly but was -tive on all their blood clotting tests, then I tested  ive on the mthfr test. If you want have basic nk cell tests done you may want to go to the doc Tracey sees. Mr G will want you to have the full range of tests which are good to have but pricey (need to allow 1.5k) 

Elinor - lovely to see you back   

RC - great pics on **! 

Almond and Zahida         

Jo -   

Spuds - amazing news re the weight loss..well done you! 

Love to Heaps, Nix, Izzi, Lou, LJ, Calyspso, Mag, Swinny, Mir, LW, Driver and everyone I've missed

Off to a big family doo (dh's side) down south this w/e. BF is house animal sitting for us. Don't think she realises what she has let herself in for!  These doo's fill me with dread. Even though there won't be many kids there, I feel like a big fat failure as we have no child to bring along. My confidence is a bit low because hair has started comming out and weight is going up thanks to the steroids I'm on as we're ttc naturally. Anyhow, enough .....need to make a move. Have promised to make some deserts, so needed to get to the shops and start baking. 

Love you all 

Anna x


----------



## H&amp;P

Donkey -   , you have been through so much, but sounds like you have a fnatastic plan   

Purps -    sounds painful and worrying, I am sure it is putting you on edge, hope your swelling has gone down this morning and it is nothing more to worry about.

Laura - You ain't going nowhere, and if you do we will come and find and drag you back (unless you don't want to post anymore?)

Mal - Still thinking of you loads   , hope you are looking after each other (and Charlie is looking after you both)   

Beachie - enjoy the hen do.

Zahida, Elinor - Our 2WW lovelies     

LV & Almond - Our stimming world travellers     

GB - fab news hun, so please evrything is OK   

Heaps - Thank you for your amazing company on Tuesday night, really enjoyed the food and the company   

Shortie - Any news on the house front? Are you now stuck in achain with the one you are buying? Hope you are feeling better today?

Spuds - well done on the weight loss, loving the image of you dancing around in your bikini   

My legs ache so much today, that 2 hrs of orienteering has killed me, not a good sign as we go on our holiday tomorrow and are planning on walking, cycling, canoeing every day for 7 days..... I may need a week off when we get back to recover


----------



## Ourturn

morning Driver...you are going to be so fit!!!


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning SB   , fit or in hospital, and you know what I'm like    How's pup's settling in? Are all jabs done so you can be out and about? Can I steal her and take her on my holidays with me, would love to be walking with a dog (DH would agree to that part but not to me actually having one at home   )

Anyone heard from Swinny? Think she was in Athens this week?


----------



## Spuds

Bl**dy hell - just caught up on the last couple of days posts and sitting here in     of sadness then     of happiness !!!

Morning Driver xxx

GB and stan the man WAHOOOOOOOOO !!!!!         

I am so utterly honoured to know such an amazing, courageous, empathetic bunch of women - I really can't believe how lucky I am some days to have the privilege to know you lot. I have been on this thread for nearly 2 years and just don't know what I would have done without you.

Little Jenny - so sorry you had to go through that awfulness of attempted suicide - I didn't get that far but do know how you feel as it was touch and go for me for a while when I got my results and I swear if my DH hadn't driven me straight to the Zita West clinic and I hadn't found you girls I wouldn't be here now - so pleased you got out of that black hole too xxx  

Mal - hun I hope you have managed to have some rest and you are still wrapped in the 'love blanket' - cosy, warm and safe xxxx

Sausagio - sooo pleased you are fealing stronger honey - stick in there  

Donkey - what a profound post - please dont EVER feal bad about being here or not - we are all interlinked at all times and you are always in our hearts - good luck with your plans - I think the excitement of getting closer to your family is the key and I have to day - my Dad (Step who I call my real Dad - has the same mannerisms and taught me all the bad manners I know lol xxx

Steph - thank you for sharing your post - so many of us are going through the transition to DE at the minute and it really helped me to read your experience. 

Now here's the one that sent me for the kleenex from Almond !

*
I also believe, as hard as it is to make the decision to move on to DE or adoption, that however my children get to me they will be 100% my children. Life has led me to understand that the heart and the spirit are what is most important, and those things don't get made by an ovary 
*

*You lot have provided so much love and wisdom and innermost sharing on here which helps us all - thank you from the bottom of my heart  and Mrs Laura B - YOU and the triplets have been a strong part of that so dont you dare go cos I'll track you down *   

Tracey - oh Tracey we are soooo with you on the trauma of BMS and I share every single word you said xxxx - it is soooo difficult because you get really cross and think for Gods sake - all they have to do is have a Tommy Tank at worst and we could be there  Its us that have to put up with the drugs and the surgery and the poo   and it is sooo difficult to try to be 'helpful' when you cant be rsed and wished it was over and cant wait for the time in your cycle when you dont have to have sex again - blimey - ranting away - anyhow listen love - what we did was DH went to the Dr and I forced him to discuss the V word with him because I have literally run out of energy completely on this one - what was interesting was he had to have tablets for his blood pressure and they said because he has high blood pressure - this could be interfering with the old man  - so now he is on medication for that - has lost a bit of weight - is starting to feal a bit more fruity  and we have the V to try this month (hallelujah !!!!)

Just a thought but a bit of V may get the confidence back and take the stress out a little and if you try it outside of BMS time could be a bit of a giggle in a trust house forte      

Loads of Love
Catch up Sun/Mon

Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - for someone so young she has A LOT of attitude! She is only 9 weeks and won't be going out until 13 weeks as her 2nd lot of jabs won't be until 12 weeks (we live in a high risk area for pavo (sp?) virus so the vet insists we wait 4 weeks in between jabs. 

Morning spuds

x


----------



## Jumanji

Donkey - great to see you! So excited about the adoption prospect. I know I am not one who can truly understand but everyone I know who has gone the DE or adoption route has had the same fears about the genetic stuff. And yet on each and every occasion they have ended up so glad they didn't do anything else because then they wouldn't have the child they ended up with. And, as I have said before, my best friend from school was adopted and she and her parents were so happy and were far more of a family than most biologically linked families. With the resemblance thing I can tell you from experience that a child may not resemble its parent at all. Monty is from my egg and I have to admit I assumed he would have my dark and, as I thought, dominant, colouring. But no - I have this blond and blue eyed baby boy! I am so hoping that this works out for you and that you have your very own princess soon. A family is so much more than spliced genes!  

Elinor - always lovely to see you;  so hard for you this cycle.   

Malini - I hope you are feeling ok today. Thinking of you.    

Purple - I can so understand your worries and I am so sorry you are going through this. All I can say is don't be afraid to make a huge fuss - after all you have been through to get this far you deserve to be listened to. You know better than anyone here that your little one could come now and would still be fine so keep that in mind.  

GingerBaby - fabulous news! How wonderful for you! Now you can begin to get a bit excited, although I know you will still worry!  

Laura - as I have said before, I think it is so important that success stories stay around. I can understand why many don't but it is so great when they do. When someone comes here for the first time saying they have been told they have no chance, high FSH, low AMH etc., you are living proof that you can be told this and still end up with a baby or three!

Shortie - not sure about the cysts but hope you are ok.

Tracey - as others have said, is freezing an option?

LV - not long now!!

Beachy - I wish life were simple too!

AnnaofC - hope you have a fun weekend! 

Heaps - hello!  

Zahida - praying do hard for good news!   

LM - hello! Glad your GP is beign helpful.

Izzilu - hi there!  

Driver - hope you are having fun! I do admire your stamina!

CalypsoSky - hello!  

AnnaSB - very very sorry that you are dreading the family do so much; but you are not a failure! Please don't feel that way! I think your puppy is adorable. 

Steph - love the latest pic of Vivvy!

Spuds - well done on the wieght loss. I have just managed to get back below 8 stone and am thrilled; still want to lose another 3 or 4 lbs though! Thanks for your comments. I can understand your results would initially have sent you plummetting. My sister is generally much more balanced and optimistic than me but I have NEVER seen her so defeated as when she was given the boot by her first clinic. Because of her usual optimism it was quite scary to see her so low. I don't think doctors realise the impact of closing the door on hope and it is wrong that they do so with apparent indifference when they can and are proved wrong so often.

Almond - hope all is going well; I do our flights could have co-ordinated better to NY. I was flying first class and the first class only lounge is fab but no fun on your own! I would have loved to use my right to bring a guest in. 

Mag - hi there!

Jo M -  

much love to everyone I've missed!

Well - off to friends tomorrow for lunch and then to the Lambeth Country Show in Brockwell Park on Sunday!!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Spuds and everyone who has commented on our problems with BMS - thanks every thing you say makes sense.  The trouble is we didn't have the best sex life even before Marcus and IF.  We had some counselling at Relate but it didn't work. Partly because i didn't gell with the therapist but mostly because she told us to do loads of things like massage, no actual sex but lots of touching etc.  However, the big problem is in my head.  I just can't be bothered to do any of those things because I don't really feel that way about DH.  
Don't get me wrong, I love him and want to spend the rest of my life with him. But sometimes I think we are more like brother and sister than lovers.  Or as the counsellor said once we have more of a relationship where i act like his mother and he acts like my son.  
I have thought about more counselling but then think that we probably need to get IF out of the way first as I'm sure any counsellor would want to work through losing Marcus and IF so I keep putting it off.  I used to think just for a few months when I woudl be pg then would be having a baby so that woudl affect our sex life.  the trouble is I have now been putting it off for 8 years.  what I think i need is a hypnotherapist/counsellor would can change my mind set. But I also need to spend our money on tx, acupuncture etc
Spuds, DH never had a problem with ere......tions it is just the finishing so I'm not sure V woudl help?
Sorry, I have really rambled.

Driver.  Have a fab holiday.  All your activity must mean you come back fitter and lighter rather than my usual holidays coming back half a stone heavier having layed in a sun bed for a week.

Anna.  Have a fab weekend.  Don't feel like a failure

Beachy, have a fab weekend, I hope your head feels better

Jersey, well done on the weightloss, keep it up.  Any magic secret you can share or just the boring old more activity and less eating?

I am knackered this morning, Max was up most of last night being sick and having a runny bottom.  He has his first day of school sick today and is now asleep in my bed which I changed three times last night.  Washing machine been going since about 6am





Anyway,


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - that's really tough re the sex. Can't offer any useful advice, just sending you lots of       

LJ - I have ALWAYS wanted to fly 1st class, but have never managed to blag an upgrade (despite trying!) Good point re bio children not always looking like their parents. Our neighbours child looks nothing like the mum or dad! 

Anna x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Max looks nothing like Steve who is half Indian.  Steve and I both have dark hair and eyes yet Max is blond and blue eyed.  

Thanks Anna


----------



## H&amp;P

traceymohair said:


> Driver. Have a fab holiday. All your activity must mean you come back fitter and lighter rather than my usual holidays coming back half a stone heavier having layed in a sun bed for a week.


Tracey - with a full Irish breakfast every morning, I doubt it  

SB - I had a feeling she wouldn't be allowed out just yet, you will get lots of admiring glances when you do get out and about.

Leola - R you still out there? Hope you are doing OK


----------



## Spuds

Oh Tracey    sooo difficult love - we had counselling too with a fab guy back in 2008 as I was freaking out about not having any eggs left and that was the *only* thing that made me face up to the fact we had a 'problem' - what was gutting was that we got through that together - (it took 7-8 months) - brilliantly - and that was why we 'lied' we had been trying for 5 years to conceive (handful of sex in that time) so we could get some basic tests carried out - we were sooooo excited that we were having sex again and off to try for a baby - then we got the most shocking news with our results and because we were not really expecting them and I thought I was being paranoid - it knocked us for 6 ((

Sorry - rambling/ranting xxxx - the main thing is to get the right counsellor/psychotherapist xxx its not an easy option at the best of times and getting the right one with the right support even more difficult - and sooo expensive - I don't think you are in London but if/when you are ready and in your own time honey I can strongly recommend Jane Knight at Zita West xxxx I think she does telephone counselling as well - otherwise could you get an appt with the clinic counsellor re the 'finishing' bit ? It is sooooooo common and really not surprising given everything xxxxxxx

The other thing to remember is when your sex life dwindles - you feal as if its wrong and think sometimes of each other as blimey are we just brother and sister - but you are not xxx our Counsellor was always going on about its ok NOT to have sex as well and its not always everyones cup of tea - I was gutted to find out 3 times a week was not acceptable in those days  and had to contend with once a week as DH's optimum xxx that was before the IF nonsense of course lol and now once a month for both of us is a flipppin effort but what we learnt with the counselling helped loads and the fact we now approach it 'head on' rather than burying stuff in the sand really helps 

Hope this helps a bit love - not least to know you are not alone


----------



## fluffy jumper

Jersey. It does really help to know we are not the only ones.  I sometimes feel that everyone else has a better more passionate relationship and that I am a failure for not having one.  Having come so close to losing DH I should feel grateful that he is here at all, not moaning that we don't have the most passionate relationship.  It is me lacking the passion not him.  He tries his best bless him. I work in London so that is an option.

Driver, full Irish brekkie - yum.


----------



## Spuds

Oh hun - I really do know how you feel xxx but you have to be kind to yourselves - you would be really surprised to know just how many people have/are going through this kind of thing and sweep it under the carpet - you are NOT a failure my love - just a brave and courageous woman -  the passion is always there its just sometimes too scary and too much mentally to cope with if that makes any sense at all    - having come so close to losing DH you never know what is going on in your mind about that for a start and our minds are capable of sooooo much and they do what they think is best to protect us at the time - we are only human       please do give Jane a call - if you want I can pm you her e mail address and you could maybe drop her a line ? She is incredibly warm and caring xxxx


Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi Gang

I am off work today so just catching up on here.  Thanks for all the congratulations.  Still can't believe it and still feel scarred that something is going to go wrong.

Jo Don't beat yourself up girl.  I think its natural to have all these mad feeling.  Its all so difficult to cope with.  sending you warm     

Purps Hang in there.  Its natural to be scarred and think your dream is going to be taken away.  I     thats everything will be fine

Donkey You have been through alot of crap.  We all understand what its like to feel jealous of other people.  Hopefully there is now some light at the end of the tunnel.  Keep us informed of how you get on adopting the little girl.

Laurab Don't feel bad.  You give everyone hope and are always so supportive on here.  We all love ya.  Don't go
Shortie Hoe your tummy pain eases off.  If not get to the docs and demand a scan
Spuds well done on the weight loss
Sobroody Family dos can be awful.  Hope it goes okay
Driver enjoy your holiday.
Tracey Me and my DH did not have sex for a Long time cos I suffered from vaginumus.  TMI alert.  Penetration was just too painful.  I got really down and felt like a right freak.  So I know what its like.  I had counselling and I found doing the massaging and not touching etc really helped. us but it did take a long time.  As Spuds says you need to get the right counsellor.

Take care Ginger Baby


----------



## fluffy jumper

Thanks Gingerbabe.  I know it is almost impossible to just relax and enjoy your pregnancy.  We have all been through too much, and read to much on here.  But try and remember that most normals just get pg and everything is OK.  You did get pg naturally and there is no reason for it to go wrong.  I do love giving out advice that I can't take myself !!

Jersey.  If you could pm me her email that would be great.  Knowing me I will end up ignoring the problem and sticking my head firmly in the sand, but you never know, I might be brave enough.


----------



## Ginger Baby

Your welcome Tracey.  Logging off now to go in the shower.  Still in my PJ's.

Have a good weekend

Ginger Baby


----------



## Spuds

Hiya lovey - will pm you now xxx - have dropped her a note with no info just so she knows how you got her e mail etc and I am absolutely sure she would not mind if you dropped her a line even saying you may not be feeling brave enough at the min but in time you may be interested etc xxx she is really lovely xxxx and hey - my head was in the sand for 8 years so don't you worry on that score either    we will all get there in the end - promise    

Hiya GB XXXX

Spuds
xxx


----------



## Jumanji

AnnaSB - Monty's nanny is also blonde and blue eyed and looks more like Monty than I do!  Flying first is rather fab but the trouble is that it's just slightly beyond my budget for social flying so it's only when I fly for work that I sometimes get it and then I'm either alone or with some lawyer who actually wants to use the desk you get in your "cabin" to work!!

Tracey - I can't help on the   but my thoughts are with you.

Spuds - hello!

GB - hi pregnant lady!

Driver - full Irish sounds yummy!


----------



## Spuds

Hiya LJ XXXX


Right girlies xxx off to do the boring housework I'm afraid - on a mission (impossible) to get it done by 2 and off to the pool - how can 2 people 2 cats and a variety of visiting shrews (thanks cats) make this place such a mess !!   


Spudsxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Me too.  Have a viewig on the house tomorrow so need to get it ***** and span.  See you this eve, or tomorrow.


----------



## AoC

Tracey, love, just to reinforce the fact that you're not a freak or a failure... well, in many ways you could have been describing mine and DH's relationship.  Seriously.

I think in March or so we got amorous and I asked DH if he knew when we'd last done it.  He thought a month or so.  I said, "No, dear.  It was early November."  :-/  In my case it's mostly me, and mostly because of of the endo pain.  It delayed our tx hugely, because every time we went to the gynae, she'd say, "oh, you're not having enough sex" and suggest things around that.  

I got to feel like everyone else in the whole world had a better sex life than me!

I don't really have any advice, except to pursue the psychosexual conselling thing, but I did want you to know that yours is not such an unusual problem.  Of all the things we've tried, most of them on offer from outlets of Ms Summers *g*, the only one that reliably works is ME feeling HAPPIER and stronger.  And it's usually counselling that gets me there.

Hot romances and Black Lace books are pretty good, too *g*.

*waving to everyone*


----------



## AoC

Oh, and in case you're not sure, I love my DH more than I could possibly say.  And I'm a romance writer, so I have a lot of appropriate words at my disposal.  ;-)

Oh x2, thank you for being open with us.  It's been a huge relief to me, too, to know I'm not an unsexy freak.


----------



## fluffy jumper

As you can see, I have been distracted from the housework!

Thanks Anna.  It is amazing how many people have the same problems once yours are out in the open.  Apart from BMS time DH has no problems, he would have s*x more or less every day if he could.  I just seem to have no desire, not even for self service really.  I do have some books, and that def works if I have a mind to get them out of the cupboard  Also, I feel embarassed about getting them out in front of DH as it ias if i am saying 'I need some external stimulation', although that is exactly how I feel.
I wonder if I am actually a bit of a prude deep down.

Back to the ironing for a while.  Then the exciting job of taking loads of crap from the shed to the dump.  I am doing it while DH is at work so he can't persuade me to keep stuff I want to chuck.


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

apologies in advance if my posts are extra sh!tre and short for the next 2 weeks as I'm on my own atwork as bro on hols - lonely already   

Ok first of all

GB- SOOOOhappy for you   

laura- Oi- enough of that mrs, we LOVE you and you're one of us, no matter what.  

Mal- thinking of you love 

Purps- Hun, worried about you, I'm gonna text you 

Anna- Hi love, yep, they did test for that M word - I printed it all out for them as my docs writing was illegable (sp)
 


Am- when u back? 

Steph- Hi gorgeous 

Donks- glad you came back hun. Hope you didn't think I was stalking you on text last night  

Tracey- you moving love? 

Shorts  

AOC- 

LV- Viva LV hun, all the luck in the world  

Swinster is ok girls, she's had some internet probs but Athens went well 

Well, had 9 vials of blood taken today so will know more in 2 weeks









ladies- I need to ask you all a question..................

Can you all tell me what your lining was on your day 2 scans - only the ladies that have done D/reg?

Does anyone know what an ideal day 2 lining should be?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Little Me said:


> Am- when u back?


 I've not gone yet  , R ya missing me  , back next Saturday and absolutely no internet at all while I'm gone  , so text updates of important news greatfully received 

Ladies you have all described our love life (or lack of) to a T, DH would be up for it every night (or maybe it just seems that way as he will try to get me in the mood quite often), I just never feel in the mood and then when I try to make the effort we always have to use lubrication (or some battery powered help) as I just don't seem to get excited down there anymore after all the poking and proding  , I love him to bits and fancy the pants off him (not sure how he can feel the same about my flabby tum, and maybe that is the route of my problem, I don't love myself at the moment so cannot feel sexy) but do think sometimes he will find someone younger and run off with them  I also think I am a bit of a prude (Tracey your words ring huge bells the size of Big Ben (ooerr) with me, and I really do think DH would be ecstatic if I were to buy an X rated DVD and put it on in the lounge and instigate some loving (but I just can't bring myself to do it too embarrassed to admit to him that it would help), though it would seem not too embarrassed to admit it to the world on here (now will i click post or delete  )

Ohh and can I just add that Mr Buzzy (as DH calls it) turns DH on just as much as me


----------



## Little Me

Always miss ya love   
Defo don't delete your post........as I am hearing you LOUD n clear
Poor old Jas is all I can say too
But remember hun, us girls have had HUGE confidence knocks so we're bound to feel like this but do you knwo what.... Our men adore us and hey, younger skinny girls - who wants them anyway.  
We are women of the world who've experienced the various pain of IF and loss and our men love us throughout this ongoing sad journey.
And we love our men to bits and the sex things will come back - when it's ready
Till then, we'll continue to give lots of kisses and cuddles to them and do the best we can

ps u ain't a prude.- if you are, I am  
We are all different, that's all


----------



## Spuds

okey dokey - on a quick lunch break from housework     


Tracey - ha ha ha you snuck back too xxx hope you get your shed cleared xx 


Sausagio n Driver - thanks for your honesty too     and all the helpful hints are brill xx 


Driver - exactement re the DVD thing - happy to post on here and the world I'd be up for that-  if I were single !!!!!! - but too embarrassed to suggest with DH     weird hey !! Prude in marriage and a    when single WTF !!


LM -         soooo true xxx we have all had a pants time and our DH and DPs want us no matter what thank god xxxx




All - I really am off for a swim now and to buy some black lace boots    


Loads of Love
Spuds
xx


----------



## H&amp;P

jerseyspuds said:


> All - I really am off for a swim now and to buy some black lace boots


see if you can get bulk discount and get us all a pair

I dread to think what a newbie would think if they stumbled on this thread today


----------



## fluffy jumper

managed to clear the shed of junk, but i have just moved it to a pile in the garden.  Haven't yet mustered the energy to carry it to the car and put in the boot.
FF is very bad for getting anything in the 3d world done!

LM.  Poor you being on your own at work for the next two weeks. I hope they gave you a lay down and biscuit after taking all that blood


----------



## Little Me

How bad is this to admit....... I only enjoy spending time with FFers , Jas or my cats     
3d world seems a very scary place


----------



## H&amp;P

LM - not bad at all, I am exactly the same    *(except for the cats bit)


----------



## laurab

Aghhhh ok I cant stay away... you lured me back with all this sex talk!!   


TBH I have always though we had a good sex life (once a week!), but as I wasnt allowed sex during pregnancy and then I was so knackered it was prob a dry spell of about a year, I found it SOO hard to get back into having sex, I was tired, body was a big saggy strecthmarked mess..  but the last couple of months it has got better with the help of wine, alot of effort, and my 'little friend'.  So much of it is confidence and feeling good. All I can say is i really urge you all to try to relax a bit, couple of glasses of vino and actually pluck up the courage and say you'd like to have something from his 'collection' on in the background.  I am ashamed to say we rarely have sex these days without a little external help..... for one I really havent got the time or energy for stroking and kissing gently blah blah... so long as we both have an orgasm we are happy.... Id say its all done and dusted in half an hour and if I squeeze it in on a Saturday morning I can get him to do loads of jobs over the weekend!!


----------



## Little Me




----------



## H&amp;P

laurab said:


> and if I squeeze it in on a Saturday morning I can get him to do loads of jobs over the weekend!!


*    *


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya

Laura you have made me     .  I think you are doing well to manage it at all with 3 little babies to care for !!

To everyone else.  Its good to know that we all have our times when we just don't feel like it.  I think we all need to stop putting so much pressure on ourselves.

As always take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## fluffy jumper

Laura, you do make me laugh.  So much of what you say is true though.  I know that the less sex I have the less I want and once I do get round to doing it I do actually quite enjoy my bit.  Then once I am happy I just want him to get on with it.  I am luck in that when it is not BMS time he only takes about 5 mins!  Forgot I am using quick reply and can't add any laughs.
I do like the idea of using s*x to get him to do chores.


----------



## Jumanji

I now think DP and I are abnormal.  This past week we have done it twice on Sunday, then on Tuesday evening and then a quickie yesterday morning!

Seriously, I think that what ladies suffering from IF go through has such a serious impact on their self confidence that it makes them feel many things but sexy isn't one of them.  If you are in your late 30s/early40s then you usually feel (and are) young, sexy and active.  However, a quick chat with an IF doctor and your image changes totally as you are advised that, actually, you are utterly ancient.  For many PRs, this is exacerbated by being told that your hormone results suggest menopause is just around the corner so, in your case, you are even more ancient.  Not exactly a confidence boost for the bedroom is it?  I honestly think this has a big impact.  When people feel bad about themselves they inevitably lose interest and being told you are "old" when this is not the case makes you feel as though you should be reaching for a bed jacket and long flannel nightie rather than for some racy undies.  Yet another reason to hate IF docs!


----------



## laurab

Jen - Go girl!!   


Tracey - Yup, me too, I really have to force myself to have sex.. but once i'm in full throw I quite like it.  Problem with us is if we go too long without then Tim starts to hassle me about it and then I feel even less like I want it and it escalates into a row.    And I hate it being planned which it often has to be these days... tim cant even attempt to make it look spontaneous and there is nothing more a turn off than being asked if I want to go 'get warmed up' while he hangs the washing out quickly and before the babies wake!!


----------



## laurab

Heaps - Exciting!


----------



## H&amp;P

Heaps - that is great news, I knew you could do it.....did you offer favours in return


----------



## Little Me

Brill news Heaps


----------



## H&amp;P

Right all, I'm off on my Holidays, hope you all have a lovely week and I come back to some fantastic BFP's from our PUPO ladies, and some fab embryo news from our cycling girls


----------



## Little Me

Have a brill time AM


----------



## purple72

Oh my word you girls make me giggle!! Such sharing is unbelievable! what an amazing troupe we have here!

Heaps hun excellent news!

Driver sweetie, have a fab holiday!

Anne my sweets, thanks for the text hunny, I'm doing ok, no change but it's not got any worse so taking that as a bonus, unfortunately searched on mr Google this morning and found that 71% of maternal deaths were due to PE's      so just turned computer off for the day so wouldn't look at anything else. If swelling is still there on Monday after me resting today and the weekend then will speak to midwife and see what she says! I'm crap at being pushy for myself, I have no problems with anyone else but useless when it comes to me   

Love and hugs to everyone xxxx


----------



## shortie66

All this sex talk          I must admit i do love it but with me n scottie it goes from one extreme to the other, we're either getting loads of it or none for weeks.    


Heaps good luck hunny.       


AM have a fab holiday       


Purps make sure u speak to them on monday otherwise i'll speak to em myself      


Off out tonight with the girls, they are fertiles, but we have such a good laugh it doesnt matter.   


Happy weekend everyone, weather gotta be crap, but hey i got a lie in sunday and with a bit of luck another shag!


----------



## T0PCAT

Donks - so sorry you are having to face yet more surgery, it can't be easy for you especially after the lastime.  There is no reason why it shouldn't go well this time.  I am really glad to see you back on here, totally understand about needing timeout from the whole IVF malarakey - tends to take over your life doesn't it.  I think it is wonderful that you are considering adoption and the little girl you mentioned wiull be so lucky to have you as her mum.   

Purps - your swollen ankle doesn't sound good at all, I am not suprised you are scared.  maybe you should go back tomorrow to get it checked again?   


Laura - pls don't dissapear, you story gives us all hope that miracles can happen.  Liked your comment about saturday mornings.....   

ASB - hope your family do isn't too hard for you.    

Spuds - well done on the weight loss, carry on like this and you will be a skinny minny before you know it  

Purps stay away from Mr Google

Heaps - good news about your next cycle    

Driver have a lovely holiday

Calypso - you always make me smile

LM when do you get your results?

Tracey - re sex we could be twin sisters (not literally), I really struggle to have any interest and more often than not give in DH.  I have pretty low self esteem at the moment and wonder why DH is with me sometimes, feel he could do so much better.  

Anyway enough moaning from me.  Hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## veda

Hi. Nothing to report from me but still read often.

Purple ur bothering me! Actually its ur leg. Im not sure what u had done at the dvt clinic but they should have done a doppler flow test on ur leg and diagnosed dvt or no dvt! If they are unsure they should be treating u with tinzeparine or clexane daily until it can be ruled out completely as u are high risk being pregnant. There shoulb be very specific policys in place to ensure nothing is missed as consequences are unpleasant! Out trust does a thromboprophalaxis score on every admission regardless of admission issue. 
Please make sure u are followed up and nt swept under the carpet! U can call ur labour ward anytime for advice but if its still swollen and sore i wouldnt leave it and i would admit u.
Hope i havent worried u too much.
Take care. X


----------



## T0PCAT

Ladies - can u advise which is the best pee stick I should use?  The clinic gave me one but want to get another one as back up.


----------



## purple72

Zahida First Response hunny! Is it test day tomorrow then? If so keeping everything crossed for you!     

Veda, you're scaring me, they did the scan and prior to that had scored me level 3 hence why they are rescanning in a week as it could aparently just be developing. But Mr goggle this morning did talk about treatment LMWH and stockings in the meantime, although They never said anything about treatment other than the repeat scan. I had a little sleep this afternoon and it seems to have gone down a bit which is wierd because it's usually worse first thing in the morning when I am in bed? so I'm going to see how it goes over next day or two, but I promise you sweetie, if it gets any worse I will hop it down to Hospital and DH will make sure they see me! (he's been at work today but he's around all weekend and he will make sure I am looked after I promise) The pain is not there when I walk all the time, just when I touch it or when I walk over door frames etc. Ikeep checking for redness and there is none. 

I think my hesitation is that I'm so desperate for a home birth and if any complications I know they wont let me, also IHATE hospitals - even though I spend my working life in them- it's horrid being a patient    But I also know I cannot be stupid, as a hospital birth is much better than an ITU admission or worse for PE.

Bless you for caring, and I promise if no better after rest this weekend I WILL speak to midwife monday and push for better treatment xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Purps you mind yourself.  Test date is 21st July but going to be in town tomorrow and thought I would get myself prepared.


----------



## shortie66

Purps i hate hospitals too hunny, but u gotta go if u need to sweetheart.    I'll be keeping my eye on u now     


Nearly ready to go out, just gotta try and straighten my hair again, it goes really frizzy for some reason


----------



## purple72

Have a lovely night out Shorts xxxx


----------



## veda

Im really sorry purple i didnt want to freak u out. Our trust is super hot on vte policy at the mo so it has been drummed into us so much!
Iv never heard of a doppler being inconclusive usually they are yes or no. Teds and tinzeparine until proved otherwise. 
U can have a dvt and have no inflamation or swelling. Sometimes just an ache. 
I rem u saying ur husband is a nurse so make sure he looks after u! Any worries go in. If its proved neg then there is no reason u cant have a homebirth. 
Current guidlines trusts follow are NICE so have a look at them. 
Im fingers crossing u are ok and full steam ahead for a homebirth. X


----------



## purple72

No don't apologise Veda sweetie, that's why this site is just so fabulous, not only do we get amazing emotional support but lot's of wonderful practical advice! You've reassured me about the home birth   

The hospital is a DGH and they are amazing if you have a spinal injury but to be honest apart from that neither DH or I have much faith in them! That's another reason for the homebirth, at least our midwife seems incredibly competent, although couldn't get ahold of her yesterday. It doesn't surprise me that they haven't done what they should.

BUT fingers crossed the swelling seems to be going down! so hopefully a false alarm! 

Big hugs sweetie, and thanks again xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Purple, you shouldn't need to wait until Monday.  Don't you have a number for the midwives at your local hospitial.  I seem to remember having a number from about 30 weeks that you could call with worries.


----------



## veda

no problem! im just sorry for stressing you. (like everything in life there are some brilliant midwives/drs and some not so good) im very glad you have a good midwife. she was maybe? probably on a day off or annual leave yesterday. i wont lecture again ! but as you say we all look after each other even although we never meet. i feel like i know you all better than some of my friends! (especially after the sex talk earlier which made me giggle!)

i dont post often but i read everyday. im just waiting (without a much hope) for my fet of 1 embryo around december. im a statistics girl and they are not great so im preparing for the worst. 

i want to try donor icsi if this doesnt work as i believe a baby is a baby regardless of genetics although in saying this im not ready for adoption. i see more and more women having babies by donor ivf and im so happy for them. i see their joy at meeting their babies and its an amazing wonderful moment. my sister has offered to be my donor so who knows what will happen. but going on the rollercoaster of ivf again is horrible. my friends all have kids and although sympathise cant even begin to understand. this is why i love this site as someone always knows how you feel.

im crap at personals but little me when you are ready you have fabulous babies on ice waiting for a lovely new home so you keep your chin up and we are all rooting for you.

ginger baby contratulations. relax and enjoy as theres only 34 and a half weeks left! so little shopping time! im so happy for you.

the sex girls! never a truer word spoken! quite frankly who has the time 3 times a week! we barely have time to pee somedays never mind legs akimbo!

zahida (hope this is right) good luck for pee stick day.

malini im so sorry you had a chemical this time. im rooting for you too whatever decision to come to. 

off to watch telly now.

purple im keeping an eye on you (even though im on holiday!)

v


----------



## purple72

All you ladies keeping an eye on me!     

Makes me feel very cared for!

Tracey don't worry sweetie I do have an emergency number, the thinking behind monday is just as I will rest over the weekend   

Veda, IVF is so emotionally exhausting and when we are surrounded by babies and pregnant women and friends it is so tough! but you will get there hunny and hopefully adoption and Donor Icsi will not even come into it as your FET will work in Dec!

As for Sex, what's that? I can count on one hand how often we've indulged this year! either I don't feel in the mood or when I do baby is moving so much it puts DH off     Bless him he knows it wont hurt babba but it makes him feel more paternal than husbandy! In fact the times we have it almost like being a virgin again probably TMI but I feel very tight down there. It's such a shame too because I have fantastic breasts for the first time in my life    

Off now to sort tea out for DH he will be in soon

Love to all and thank you for being such amazing friends and wonderful supports xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Purps I am pretty bountiful in the booby department at the mo.  DH is loving the new and buxom me at the mo   .  Lets hope it lasts


----------



## LV.

Hey girls, 

Another funny day the PR thread yesterday, we do talk about everything here eh?! 

Well just quickly as have many-a last min thing to do, we fly out to Vegas this morning so just saying farewell. Can't believe it's here. First scan is on Monday, here's hoping I have a couple at least. 

Good luck to our PUPO ladies, my fellow cycling girls and big hugs to all that need them

Much love
LadyV xxx


PS Have a lovely holiday Driver!


----------



## Züri

morning ladies, just had a very quick skim through in the hope to see some good news but alas no good news  so so sooooo sorry Malini and Jo, really gutted for you both   


Not sure if I have missed any other news once I saw malinis news I skipped to the last post as I had been reading and catching up for over an hour   


xx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies
Good luck LV hope all goes ok sweetie xxx
Morning zuri how's u and the bump? xxx
Im knackered could do with going back 2 bed for a couple of hours


----------



## popsi

morning all

sorry cant catch up with personals... but you did make me laugh yesterday LOL !!! and yep we were the same with sex,... bl00dy hard work with all the poking and prodding we have had ladies.. but our DH are wonderful and love us no matter what    

right got to dash as off shopping to buy new cabinet as demolised living room yesterday LOL.. then visit friends call for KFC and visit SIL who is 50 this week !! so busy day today ... see you later ladies have a great saturday xxxx

ps Laura....DONT YOU GO ANYWHERE !!!! IF YOU DO I WILL TOO !!! XX

PPS... woo hoo donkey if i can help you with anything shout me xxx

right DH wants to leave oops lol xx


----------



## laurab

Very quick as I have a hangover....   


Z - You testing today?   



LV - SAfe flight... next time you are flying you will have your babies with you!    


Driver - Happy holidays!


PUrps - How are you feeling?


Mal and Jo -      


GB - How are you o preggo one?


Right I must go shower... boozing always makes you smell dirty!


----------



## T0PCAT

Laura - Hangover?  what is one of those? I can't remember.  I was at a part last saturday and the only sober person there. 
My testing date is the 21st.  Not planning on testing before then (cue head in sand mode).  

LV good luck in las vegas   

Purps - has the swelling gone down

LM - hope u are feeling better

Mal, JO    

Hi Zuri, shortie, popsi


----------



## Donkey

Bl00dy hell girls you made me cry again!!!

Thank you for all your support, we are being very cautious at the moment but still allowing ourselves to be excited. We had community day at school yesterday and I went to a primary school (scary places to a secondary teacher!). I was with reception 4yrs old and Yr2 7 years old. It was fascinating - even though we have an interest in a particular girl because it's early we have to identify an age group we would like to adopt and we have decided between 4-7. So it was interesting for me to work with them yesterday. Then at my school we had a rock concert last night, there was so much talent amongst the kids!

As for the sex thing, we too have very little mainly because I find it so painful due to the endo and cysts. Poor dh is very good natured about it. But I agree with LJ that we are told we are old and useless and we believe it.

LJ thank you for reminding me that children don't always look like their parents. Thank you also for sharing with us how bad things got for you. I'm so glad that it is in the past now. X

LV good luck in Vegas

Laura you mustn't go ANYWHERE, we need your wise words of wisdom.

Popsi thank you

Anne you weren't stalking me, you gave me the boost I needed

Malini

Purps, I'm no medical expert but you must be pushy and go and get that ````checked out again. PLEASE.

Ginger congratulations on your fab news

Sobroody good luck with ttc naturally

I have to do the ironing now it's a monster!

Lots of love to you all.. shortie, LM, Tracey, Spuds, heaps, Beachy, Zahida, Laura, LJ, AOC, ASB, LV Izzi, Louise,Zuri, Jo, Mir, iver, veda, calypso xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny

Jersey - how we doing with the PMA?? Is it over the top of the big hill yet?? Come on cockle we can do this xx

Beachy - Hope you're having a fab time on the hen do 

Tracey - Lost the plot on what date it is that was gareed for our meet up, so I'll text Driver to check. Looking forward to meeting you flower. I have to say on the old sex front, our sex life has seriously suffered as a result of this so you are sooooo not on your own.

Driver - Hey hun, I'm here!! Back from Sunny Athens. Glad you've finished the antiB's, did you have a plate full of cheese, followed by a milkshake, followed by cheesecake to celebrate?? When are we meeting up honey, my blonde brain has too much info and no space to retain information

Malini    I am so sorry honey. Life is so cruel and the worst things happen to the best people. Such a difficult decision that you now have to make, please take the time that you need with this and be sure. We are all behind you whatever you do decide. Be strong honey and follow your heart, we are all with you xxx I am in the "everything happens for a reason" camp and like Popsi said maybe this is your turn with Egg share 

Steph  seeing your post made me  . You really are an amazing person and I have to say that you are my inspiration and the reason that I made the decision to move forward with a tandem cycle. Seeing the unequivocal happiness on your's and Vivvy's faces on all of your gorgeous piccies warms my heart and spurs me on every time I see them. I know that whether things work out with my OE or whether it's DE then the end result is the same... one very happy family xx

LV - Oh my word, DH's ex sounds like a real Glenn Close!! Nasty be-atch!! Glad to hear that the house sale is moving forward though and that'll be one less thing for you guys to have to worry about. Good luck in Vegas sweetheart  xx

Izzi - How you doing on the antiB's sweetie? OMG your poor nephew, hope he's much better really soon. Poor little thing

AnnaOC - Glad that you're feeling a little brighter. Do you think in the back of your head the news about your job may turn out to be a good push to do something bigger and better for you?? Maybe that's why you're feeling ok about it all??

Elinor - I am so sorry to hear about your DE cycle having to be postponed. That's so hard. Hang in there with the 2WW and let's have some lovely news next weekend hey   xx

Almond - What a lovely post to Mal and you couldn't be more right xx

Zahida - Good luck for Wednesday  

JoM  I am sorry to hear about your BFN. How lovely that they emailed you back.

Purps - Oh bl**dy hell....can't believe it, you must be feeling uber stressed now  Please try not to worry (easier said than done I know!!), they have to give you the whole story and those leaflets are quite scary, but they are giving you the worst case scenario. Have they told you to rest or to keep moving to keep the blood flow moving?? Could they not have given you some Clexane Monday is a long time to wait, If you are in any shape or form worried you get back to the hospital. Seems very remiss to me that they've not done anymore for you!!

Donkey   Honey I can't believe the situation that you've found yourself in, you've had so much medically and mentally to deal with in the past few years and I'm sure that this has now knocked you for six! I am so sorry that more surgery is on the cards for you. You are a very brave lady and don't ever say that you're a failure YOU ARE NOT!!!!! I think that you and DH will make amazing parents to that lovely little girl. Please keep us posted after your surgery to let us know how things are going. I will be thinking about you 

Shorts - Where's the pain? When I had ovarian cysts the pain was unbearable, it was really low down, near to your lady garden. If you're in any doubt get yourself to A&E and get them to scan you.

Laura honey you are an amazing inspiration to us all. Its hearing about the chippers and Vivvy and Bob that spurs most of us on. You just made me pi** with your comment about squeezing it in!! Is it really that simple?? That's where I've been going wrong all these years 

Gingerbaby - Congratulations that's lovely news. Little stan pulsing away for mummy and daddy, your news will make us all feel better. Little miracles definitely do happen xx

LM - Thanks for posting for me sweetie. Paul has moved my box...oooerrr!!! so out tinternet should be ok now. I was so fruustrated the other day. Just typed a big long post and then lsot the lot cos there was a mahoosive thunder storm up here. Never mind anyhow, I am back up and running. I am sooooo excited that you're coming to the 80's party in the park. Poor Paul will be needing to move out for the weekend I think, with me, you and Wazy all jibbering away together. Bring your jammies for your stay at Swinny towers...we have our very own Manwell in the form of Paul 

Heaps - I cycled at Care 4 times, they're a fab clinic. Are you coming to meet Tracey with us?? It'd be lovely to meet you too.

Mags - Had a lovely night catching up on Thursday.

AFM - Well 2 trips to Athens down and one more to go at the end of August. I have decided that I am going to have all of my levels re-checked in September as a few of the girls with immunes have had re-tests after having had a few LIT treatments and had significant drops in their NK cell activity. I am hoping that I will follow suit and may not have to have as much IVIG...who knows!! I am just so happy to be forging forwards with our treatments.

Steph, Mirra, Nix, Laura, Popsi, Calypso, LJ, Veda, Zuri and anyone that I may have inadvertently missed









Need a lie down now after all this catching up


----------



## Donkey

Can't believe I forgot to say hello to mags and steph and swinny too!!!  


...a quarter of a way through the inroning monster   


donks xx


----------



## Spuds

Morning - I mean Afternoon Ladies   


I have been        at Laura getting her Saturday chores sorted      !!!


Swinny - hellllloooo xxxxx yep thank you - out of the dark hole and up the side of the hill again - thanks love    mainly down to team PR it has to be said   


Hangover from hell today - forgot can't keep up with the 20 somethings and party till 4am - oops - never mind - means I get a desperate housewives DVD day whilst his lordship watches the golf hurray !!


LV - you must be sooooo excited xx


Loads of love to all 
Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## laurab

Just so you all know due to my hangover I didnt manage my usual sat morning duties and hence am here doing all the bloody cleaning.... I'm so flagging.    Would have been so much easier to put in my 30 mins of chores earlier!!


----------



## Kittycat104

Have had a house full this week of guests staying for my friend's funeral, so have been reading but not been able to post as none of them know about my IVF.


You have been making me laugh so much with the sex stuff.  Loved Laura's comments about 'getting warmed up' - the romance!  Our sex life has gone rather down the pan since all this IF stuff.  Combination of comfort eating, DHEA spots and being prodded and poked has made me feel distinctly unsexy.


Spuds - hope that hangover lifts soon - impressed with your party energy!


Swinny - monster post!  Glad you have a plan and that you are feeling positive about the way forward


Donkey - such exciting news (although I can understand why you want to be cautious).  We will be with you every step of the way


LV - Huge luck for LV - will you be able to get online and keep us updated?  And that women sounds like a right cow - I thought you looked amazing in your wedding piccies.


Zahida -    for 21st


Purps - I know nothing about the issue with your leg - but hope you get some reassurance soon.


Driver - happy hols?  Think I missed where you have gone but hope its somewhere hot and relaxing


Heaps - think we might be cycling at same time - I'm starting in a fortnight - will be good to have a cycle buddy!


Mal - where are you?  Hope you are OK   


Hugs to everyone else - haven't got much hope of catching up with you all in this post but have been thinking of you all


AFM - I think losing our friend has made us want to get together more often - so now a November weekend away has been organised.  Problem is DH and I are the only ones without kids (our friend that died was kid-free too, but now its just us left) so can't exactly say I am relishing the prospect, particularly as DH's fertile ex will be there with her angelic child.  Lets hope I am pregnant by then, but not holding out much hope.  Making the most of my last few days of drinking - about to have a nice glass of white wine. 


Hope you are all enjoying your weekends


Louise xx


----------



## purple72

Evening ladies

Wow Swinny Mamoth post! hat's off to you hun!

LV sweetie all the best in Las vegas!       sending you mega orange vibes!

Hello to all you other lovely ladies! Laura sweetie you make me giggle, I propositioned DH this morning when he woke with Morning glory, however baba decided to have a massive moving moment, cue DH deciding to speak and kiss  and cuddle my belly and then run off to get a book to read to Baba! Oh well    

Ladies, thank you all so much for your concern, Today wonderfully though swelling is a lot less! in fact almost back to normal size! so hopefully panic over! will keep a close eye on things and promise you all I'll get it sorted if it comes back or gets worse xxx

Love to all xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Purple. thats good news. get another scan anyway just to be sure.



laurab said:


> Just so you all know due to my hangover I didnt manage my usual sat morning duties and hence am here doing all the bloody cleaning.... I'm so flagging.  Would have been so much easier to put in my 30 mins of chores earlier!!


  

Swinny. I'm glad Athens went well. You must be getting to know the place now. I can't wait to meet you.

Louise. How did the funeral go?

Zuri. Did you see the good news that gingerbabe's is pg and seen a hb? Tell us about your holiday. Are you completely relaxed. How many weeks are you now?

Sorry for short personals, I promised myself that I woudl get computer related chores done tonight and not spend the whole evening on here.


----------



## mag108

just a quickie to say hi and hugs to all who need them.
Love the s*x chat! very funny. My tuppence worth is: Preseed lubricant for us ladies. Helps you get started!


Totally exhausted after a busy week (and busy weekend in London last weekend) and so far a busy weekend too (friends staying, just left, sigh). Tomorrow is 'dont get out of my pj's day). Desparetly need a bit of time to get my head around: retesting immunes and where/what sort of cycle to do next. Cant afford any more tx than this one (plus immunes is will be nigh on £10K)...
x


----------



## Züri

Ooooh Tracey no I didn't see GB's news, wow that's great news! congrats GB how far gone are you? a natural surprise?


Tracey we had the best holiday ever, just what we needed and it was paradise, i have posted the pics on ** today to make you all drool with envy 


I am 19 weeks today, got a scan 2 weeks on Wed at 21w4d - still not sporting a bump or feeling any fluttery kicks as I have heard about, to be honest I neither look nor feel pregnant at nearly 5 months   


Thanks for asking about me 


Loved the pics of Max's sports day, he's such a cutie


x


----------



## Spuds

Hiya Zuri   


Would love to see the pics but not sure I have you on ** ? Can you pm me when you get a min - thanks love - cant believe you are 5 mths already !!!! xxxx


PS Izzy is coming cat sitting to Jersey for us !!! Hope you get over one day too and we can make you know who eat some humble pie lol 


lots of love
Spuds
xx


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Im totally shattered after re-doing all cafe menus all afternoon, would have loved an afternoon kip but never actually got there   


The lovely anne and jason visited us this morning at the cafe, anne was lovely to see you both      Two weeks today and we will be playing fuzzy duck   


Scott doing carribean stew for tea, with rice and wedges    we were gonna go for a meal tonight but im far too pooped    


Hello jersey zuri tracey purps and everyone else


----------



## Kittycat104

Tracey - funeral was very sad.  My DH did a little speech and managed to hold it together - I didn't.  I think our friend would have been so touched and moved - there were about 300 people there.  Thanks for thinking of me xx


Shortie - glad you had a nice time with LM.  What have you been doing with your menus?


Zuri - glad you had a nice holiday - will you PM me your real name so I can have a gander at your photos?


Evening Mag and Spuds.  DH monopolising the TV to watch golf


----------



## shortie66

Louise         sweetheart, i went on to ur ******** link, so sad.      Just been re-doing menus adding stuff on, i am doing a leaflet drop on monday so wanted a new menu. Only problem is i have run out of ink on one of the cartridges so have to go to my bro's tomoz to get more


----------



## calypso-sky

just looked at your ** pics shortie the one with all your bezzie mates together .. the comments are hilarious... you are soo funny   


Hi Tracey how is the BMS coming on when do you test?   

For Louise              very sad to loose a friend.. life is so short you can't afford to loose loved ones        
glad you got someone to look after kitty cats im sure izzi will enjoy the break spuds.

ooh Laura     ooh dear            ahh well you won't forget next sat then        

Hope your ikkle leg does down purps keep us informed of any changes ..     

Hey swinney glad things are moving forward for your next cycle won't be long...

Hola Zuri and Donks      

Hi GB how is lil stan and you should stop fretting so much little lady u out your pj's since friday ? doesn't seem like it     

LV enjoy your flight keep us posted if you can         

Zahida was reading your posts on jinny thread  glad ure staying away from the sticks      for now.. not stalking you or nought but interested in jinny cuz i might be going there..yeahhhhhhh

hi beachy  

got my HSG results sent to me so i have sent them to jinny and see what their thoughts are apparantly ive only got one working fallopian tube oooh dear  

upside is that usain bolt has just accepted my fren request didn't think he would cuz i was his evilllll prefect in school i used to make him hold his ears and stand in the corner oooopppppps look who is laughing now lol


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Cupboard cleaning out for me today and loft clearing out for scott    


Happy sunday everyone


----------



## mag108

going to apologise in advance for the heavy post....It's Sunday, am a bit burnt out, tired, overworked, anxious and periody.
I* finally and suddenly find myself in the position of actually being able to proceed with tx! Septum is removed (July 2nd) and had a phone chat with Penny in Serum late last week and apparently I DONT need to get retested for hidden c....she now just recommends treating with anti'bs during ivf.....*

*I am torn as to what tx / and where! Had decided on Serum. I asked the question in April by email 'Do you do ET with both OE&DE'?. The answer was yes, but in phone call to Penny this week, it's NO. You decide whether to use your OE or DE at ET. Not both! This is a curve ball and has really thrown me... not sure how to procced*

1: Cycle with Serum with OE, 22/30% success (3day transfer/blast). Pros: Penny, her knowledge of antibs for hidden C. Familiar.
Cons: Travel.

2: Cycle with Lister, OE: 18/35% success (3day transfer/blast). Pros: Familiar, not so far to travel. Cons: More expensive.

3: TAndem at Cyprus: DE&OE; 50% success. Pros: cost. Cons: travel and not familiar

Any thoughts from you wonderful ladies? For those who have done Tandem what are your thoughts on OE&DE both being used at same time? ie Will you do Downs test?

I am up against the wall with time. Serum close Aug for holiday.

Counselling tomorrow morning. Wish me luck

Hope everyone is ok?

Jo?

Malini?

Thinking of you all and big hugs


----------



## calypso-sky

ooh mags that is such good news nice one you. as for tandem I have not done that yet but Im sure driver can help you out as well as LM. why don't you pM them for some info..  
Sounds like a lot to decide on babes how do you feel about each of those situations ?
You want to get the best results for you and dh but probably feel torn with DE its a tough one but im sure between u and us we can help you decide what will be best . So as soon as september you could be cycling ooh wow not long then .. definately some positive news..         

I too am told that I will always be o n anti b's for cycling as due to illness without it last year so all the precautions are taken care of 
Love Cal        endora is away today yeahhh get off my back leave me aloneeeee


----------



## T0PCAT

Zuri - glad you had a good holiday, it sounds as tho you have come back relaxed.  

Calypso - Jinny is a great clinic, Dr Munip is wonderful as is Romina.  Too scared to do the pee stick early.  

Louise - its awful when someone close to you passes away, makes you re-evaluate your life.   

Shortie - hope the cupboard cleaning was a success.  I have just done the ironing been putting it off for ages

Purps - glad the swelling has gone down  

Mag - what are FSH and AMH levels like? how many eggs did you produce on your last cycle?  If they are ok then would be tempted to go Serum to have your tx.  As for Dogus there are ladies on the Jinemed thread that have experience of that clinic.  

  to everyone

DH outside doing an oil change on the car and then we are off to fruit farm for pick your strwaberries - yummy


----------



## mag108

thks ladies. I guess the decision is really: 


risk OE? (got 2 blasts last cycle 18mths ago, FSH ok, amh very low). Penny puts no heed on FSH by the way, didnt even want me to test it! If so were to do it? Both clinics seem pretty good. Serum are more tailored but further away. They would want to do baseline scan which means travelling out and back twice in one month and from Manc, its a trip to london to fly to athens....


Do Tandem in Cyrpus. Where the issue of both DE&OE going in at same time comes up?


----------



## calypso-sky

Hard choices mags im here thinking about it and I think you might have to look at your previous cycles. 
do you want to try once more with your OE ? or possibly have a better result with DE/OE what does your dh think about it? 
I don't know what i would have done. If you try OE and it does not work would you be able to afford another  try  with DE/OE ?

I think i might be making it harder for you sorry mags  but sat here worried about it    can't decide which way to go... gonna go for a run and try thinking see if i can contribute productively   
speak soon


----------



## Kittycat104

Mag - I have been researching tandem too as my plan B if I get a BFN from my tx with the Lister.  I had pretty much decided to go for the Serum option - its a pain they don't do OE and DE at ET, but hopefully the choice of which to go for would be clear at the time.  I have heard several not great things about Dogus recently which have put me off, but hear nothing but positive reports from Serum.


Couple of qs:  Can you not have your baseline scan done in the UK?  And if you get a BFN from your OE, how long would it be before you had to go back for your DE frosties?


Two blasts from a previous cycle seems pretty good - I would def be tempted for a go with OE and not to write them off yet - tandem has always seemed like a good 'last chance' to me.


xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Mag. I can't conribute on the tandem vs DE cycle as it isn't something I have thought about hugely.
On the Lister vs Serum stats with your OE, stats are only meaningful if they have a large sample to base it on.  I'm not a statistician but the two stats don't sound far apart in reality.  It might only be the difference between two or three pregnancies.  
It is a really hard decision when you have limited time and funds.

Louises.  I am not as good as some others at putting things into words but I know how you are feeling right now.  It took me at least four years to start getting over the loss of my friend.  You get loads of sympathy when you lose a child but people expect you to get over the death of a friend more quickly.  I found losing Kate as hard as it was losing Marcus in many ways.  You have so many memories of a long term friend.  More than you do of a small child.
You will be in my thoughts.

AFM.  I have been in bed all day while Steve and Max went to the beach.  Woke at 5am with "runny bottom" as Max calls it and felt awful all day, I have just got up.

Zahida.  You are very good waiting for test day.  Even though my natural cycle this month is so unlikely to work I am already working on the earliest I can test and what the due date woudl be if it worked.  I think I might have to be sectioned soon!

Calypso, fancy you knowing Usain Bolt.

Shortie, can you send Scottie round to our loft when he has finished.


----------



## mag108

Louise: thks for your input. Its taken me by suprise they dont 'mix' eggs at ET as I thought I had a yes to that by email. Penny says that the best assessment is if she scans ovaries (baseline) and issues a protocol based on what she sees. She isnt interested in fsh, has suggested getting amh repeated (I said I dont want to!...too depressing)...
We are in a similar boat then, except I had been bargaining on this 'tandem' being 'my last chance'....now not so sure.


Concerns: Penny said Sync -ing cycles is not unproblematic. And I have to have imnnues tx here. Penny also said that it can be quite a tough decision at ET to decide between OE and DE? That is a good question re frosties from Tandem, I imagine it would just be a matter of months but not asked.
Cant find reference to how much a OE cycle costs at Serum, any idea?


thks calypso: enjoy your run


Tracey: thks, hope you feel better soon. I have been in bed all day too! But just for a rest!


heaps: will pm you back thks


Hugs and kisses to all.
x


----------



## mag108

Louise: just wanted to say that grief takes so many forms. Be kind and gentle to yourself and accepting of whatever you feel. It will come and go for a long time. I read a book about a year after my parents died (couldnt read it any sooner) called A year of magical thinking. I remember it helped to hear someone elses experience of loss. xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Mag - if you go wit your own eggs for ET will Serum still fertilise the donor eggs? If so will they freeze any resulting embryos?  If so this would give you an option of a FET if needs be?  

DOGUS seem to have communication issues since they stopped working with Jinny.  Its such a shame that Turkish Law changed to ban he use of donor eggs, I know a couple of ladies have not been happy with the poor communcation but the treatment was first rate.  

Calypso - did you the documentary about Usain Bolt on BBC3 on Friday night?  If not u will be able to watch it on i-player.  It was really good, Michael Johnson was presenting it.  

I had to have a little power nap, been so tired recently.  Wish I could go for run i really miss it


----------



## Donkey

Mags  I would also be considering the hidden C.  The fact that Penny acknowledges it and will treat it would be a consideration for me.    

Louise I missed what happened to your friend but I'm very sorry for your loss and I send you all my love    


I've been to the allotment today nad am now roasting belly of pork with my own veggies...yum.  My dad was really funny today he had lots of questions about adoption    He's just grateful that I've stopped 'killing myself' with ivf.

lots of love, donkey xxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

that sounds lush donks me too just got some sweetcorn from my neighbour he has been growing them so planted lil saplings in my garden just now..
how are you by the way donks lovely to see you here., i remember when i first joined it was not a good time for you so I am pleased things are looking up    
Hi zahida I watched it some time before can't believe he is soo famous we are used to running with tyres attached to us we run from we can walk its a way of getting out of poverty all the yanks sign us up as soon as we are any good not me thou i have asthma lol     . very competitive spirit We should adapt that here. 
Mags         which ever way you decide we are here          
hola heapys how are yah      
love  to all 
calypso ... queen of the caribbean seas lol 
one glass of wine and im anyone's


----------



## beachgirl

Back from my weekend away and going to have a quick read back and catch up...evening to everyone....


----------



## fluffy jumper

hope you had a fab time Beachy


----------



## beachgirl

Hello Tracy    hope you're ok?  Yes had a lovely time thank you although very tired tonight so had to go to bed after I'd had dinner earlier for an hour...


----------



## Spuds

Evening all  


Am lobster red but the beach was fab   


Mags xxx tough one honey - wish I could help but I think it has to depend on what your gut says - where you 'feel'more comfortable and the horrible cash word - having said that Im a true believer in following my heart and gut and sodding the cash when it comes to big decisions xxxxx sending you loads of love and     


Spuds (or red rooster 


xxx


----------



## Donkey

Thanks Calypso,, it's good to be back. xxx


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


loft all cleared, garlic chicken, new tatas and veg for tea   


Mags thats a hard one hunny, i too thought they would mix oe and de       


Hiya beachy, louises jersey donks  tracey purps heaps and everyone else. Gotta eat im starving


----------



## Kittycat104

Mags - would you have to have the baseline scan done the same month you cycle? - I didn;t realise that - it sounds all quite a bit more complicated than I first thought too!  I have a price list from Serum but only for tandem.


Thanks everyone for your kind words - it means a lot.


xx


----------



## shortie66

Louise           sweetheart, grief is awful as ur never quite sure how ur feeling from one minute to the next, and even worse is ur never sure how u SHOULD be feeling


----------



## shortie66

Donks its lovely to see ur ticker


----------



## popsi

hi ladies... i am calling in to give you a big huge         ..... been busy few days this end sorting some things in the house etc... and getting all our outfits etc ready for the big day later i the week and booking a hotel and restaurant etc.  xxx ..... have been reading all the posts but am not gonna attempt personals as your all to special and would not want to leave anyone out xxx

SORRY  xxx


----------



## almond

Just a quick one from me ladies as am feeling a bit groggy after sedation   

First just to say hello to Donkey, and so delighted and excited to read your news   

Malini, Jo and LM       

LV - if you are reading, huge    for your 1st scan

And Zahida - hope you're surviving 2ww madness, it's wed you test isnt it?   

Mags - it's so hard to know what to do, but I've found that the right decision just seems to come in the end ... Spuds has put it brilliantly. Whatever decision you make will be absolutely the right one, because there are no rights and wrongs. Also, you've clearly done your research and all of those sound like good options   

Louise   

Hi Kate, Popsi, Beachy, Tracey, Calypso, Heaps, anyone else online tonight?

Sorry, run out of steam, brain frazzled   

Egg collection this morning, and I was hoping they might find an extra one or two, but it was just 2 eggs. I should be more grateful I know, but tbh last few days have been really stressful and any positivity gone out of the window    and I just feel disappointed, and sad that at 36 this is all my body can manage    

When I was waiting to leave, nurse was on phone to someone's husband, telling him how well his wife was doing, she had 21 follicles. 21!! I wanted to run away and wail. So so jealous and doesn't feel good to feel resentful and jealous of people in the horrible situation of doing IVF    But that's how I feel    

Anyway, I know we're still in with a shot, we just have to wait and see, but truthfully I'm not feeling positive any more. 

I am however eating gourmet popcorn and Lindor white chocolate balls ... a day off the endo / immunes nutritional regime is called for, methinks

OK that's it for me now, love to all of you, you're always in my thoughts
xxx


----------



## mag108

ALMOND: big hugs  . Cycling is a trauma. It's very unfair. 21 follies is quite alot. But you do hear of women having that many and only 2 fert?
x


----------



## almond

Hi Mags    It is unfair, all of it    I used to think I would glide through life without anything bad happening to me, and I've learnt the hard way life's not like that ... At least it's taught me not to have expectations, and to try and count my blessings, and be grateful for what I do have. If I do get to meet my child one day, I'll never regret learning those lessons, at least

sorry waffling - DH gone out and I'm sitting at the computer now, distracting myself

How are you doing?
x


----------



## shortie66

Almond 21 follies        what a greedy beatch!!! You have 2 gorgeous eggies there hunny, my barry cd is on for you    and please dont feel embarrased or jealous cos we all feel the same       Enjoy your chocolate and popcorn sweetheart you deserve them      


Popsi woooooo hooooooo does that mean we get to see pics at last    Cant bloody wait        


Hiya mags sweetie       


I have 2 hospital appointments this week    Tuesday for physio on knees and thursday to see gynea about my hydro. Think im gonna put on the pain a bit    and hopefully get both tubes removed.  WTF am i talking about, put the pain on a bit, the doctors been telling me the past 3 years i have IBS


----------



## almond

Hi Kate - yep greedy cow!    Where was I when all the eggs where being handed out?! 

Good news re going to see the gynae, is it one you've been to before? Could make a big difference getting that sorted out. Really really hope so
x


----------



## mag108

Almond: Your two will be gr8, they will do fab.
Have a lot on my plate to be honest, trying to figure out next cycle and worried about this sarcoidosis on my lungs which leaves me tired and thinking can I even manage a child!? (very little help/advice on this and followup not til OCT)....Go well and good luck for ET.
x


----------



## almond

Oh Mags, you've had such an awful time of it. You have a lot of emotional strength and wisdom which would stand you in good stead with a child, I reckon. That's horrible having to wait until Oct, is that the NHS? Did you know you can usually see NHS consultants privately, and not too expensive?
x


----------



## purple72

Almond hunny here's to Mr White doing his stuff! 2 golden eggies is all you need! stuff that 21's just greedy!

Mags wish I could help hunny, but no experience hunny but know whatever you decide we're here for you!

Hello ladies, thanks for all your concern about my foot/leg, I'm pleased to report that the sweeling has really gone down! will still go for rescan on Thursday but I believe it was a false alarm!

Love and hugs xxx


----------



## shortie66

Mags you will manage sweetheart, doesnt sarcoidosis run itself out in the end anyway    Sorry if im talking out my **** there    i just remember one of the fellas wives havin it where i used to work. It was in some of her arm joints but they told her it would run its course and then go         


Almond no never seen the gynea before on nhs, i've always had to pay privately   


Purps glad to hear that sweetheart       make sure u still rest tho


----------



## mag108

Almond thks sweetie. I get on with it but it is a drag being so out of breath during simple things like walking up stair and I would just really like to join some dots with it and IF tx x
x


----------



## almond

Mags, it sounds horrible, and the last thing you need at the moment. I really feel for you. I don't really know what sarcoidosis is a and cant imagine what you are going through, so hope I haven't said anything stupid    I really hope you get some proper follow up care soon   

Oops editing as pressed send before adding replies to Shortie and Purps ...

Shortie - so are you getting treatment on NHS? Should bloody hope so

Purps - meant to say earlier, really pleased swelling has gone down but glad you're getting checked out. Can imagine is a worrying time for you - not long to go now though!

Oops Laura you sneaked in there, thank you   
xxx


----------



## laurab

Almond - Come on sweetie.... 2 beautiful eggs.     Well done hon, fingers crossed for 100% fertilisation tom.


----------



## almond

Laura, I managed to reply before you'd even posted, thank you 
ps you must NOT leave the thread! You're warm and generous and your posts are really helpful, and you make me laugh as well   
x


----------



## lucky_mum

flying visit  to send lots and lots of      to Almond for both eggs fertilising overnight, hope they both make super-duper quality embies   plus lots of love to everybody else


----------



## LV.

Hey girlies,

Ducking and diving with wifi hotspots and posting on the iPhone is such a pain butl wanted to wish Almond much love and luck for the love lab tonight. You only need one and 2 is twinnies so you're ahead of the game alread my lovely. 

Mal, you weren't kidding about the heat, it's 46 degrees here!! We are melting.

My first scan is tomorrow and I've asked nicely for 8 follies from anyone that's listening. Figured if you don't ask you don't get, ha!! Plagues of zero follies keep fleeting in and I'm on best distraction tactics. Please god don't let us have come all this way to have zilch. 

Sweet dreams pretty ladies and will let you know how I get on. Sorry for no persos, maybe we'll find a pooter soon

Much love
LadyV xxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Almond      for your 2 eggs

LV - I am predicting at least 8 follies.    

Mag -


----------



## Ourturn

Almond - keeping everything crossed for your precious two       I'm ashamed to say the main reason I didn't/don't post much on my local clinic thread is because its full of young things who produce lots of eggs and get pg on 1st or 2nd attempt. I find it difficult to be happy for them...now the ladies on here that's a different matter all together!

Ladyv - glad you landed safetly. Keeping everything crossed for you      

Mag's - tough decision. I keep an eye on the dogus and serum threads (though not lately). Everyone raves about Penny. Must admit I am leaning towards Serum....but that's beacuse our next ivf attempt will be de. Due to the fact I have had more success getting pg naturally...really don't see the point of wasting £ on oe ivf and putting myself through stimming ec etc again. But I may end up changing my mind and trying a tandem at Dogus!  The one big advantage Serum has over Dogus (in my view) is that they use the latest freezing techniques..vitrification..last I heard dogus were not doing this yet. 
At the end of the day you have to do what feels right for you.   

Zahida - any news?

Morning lovely ladies   

The family party was fun and child free. Drank too much, but hey. Met one lady who (now 56) had her twins at 41 thanks to ivf despite previous failed attempts and mc's...it can be done. Busy work at week as I have next week off. 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Hi all   

Now don't be too shocked but I'm about to atempt personals       

Almond sweetie- Seriously hun, I am at my desk    for the nicest phone call for you. Really hun, SO hope it's yours and hubs time    

Purps- I am so glad your ok hun, was worried     

Louise- hun,     

And Tracey too   
ps, we were watching a thing on BBC1 last week Tracey with Gina McKee in it and me n Jas think you look like her     

Shorts-      lovely brekky bab   
And thanks for the invite for a p!ss up party - between you and Swinny my social life is getting back on track   

Anna- party sounds good and well done for drinking lots     

Beachy- Was it a well behaved hen weekend hun?     

LV- Lots of luck for scan hunny , 46 degrees "Holy F"      

Mal & Jo- Thinking about you both   

Pops Hi hun   

Well, ladies, I still don't feel right. Sometimes I'm ok and then BANG - I just get overwhelmed by this awful sadness   

But I'm ok at the mo   

love ya lots


----------



## Ourturn

LM


----------



## fluffy jumper

I ended up going to bed last night about 9ish, even though I had been in bed all day.  And I still managed to sleep all night.

Almond.  I know how you hope for more, even though past experience tells you differently.  We all have everything crossed that your 2 follies turn into 2 embies.  

LM.  Waves of sadness are to be expected my love.  And waves of anger, why me, and jealousy of everyone who has what you want.
I don't know what Gina McKee looks like - stunningly gorgeous I presume    
At least i hope it is better than when a hairdresser said I sounded and looked a bit like Frances de la tour (the woman out of the old Reginal Perin)  

LV.  i hope you are managing to stay out of the heat.      for a good number of follies at your scan

Mag.  I just googled sarcoidosis.  Poor you, it must be very worrying. I see they treat with Prednisolone, at least you can have the same drug for the sarcoidosis as well as immune probelms in pregnancy   

Purple.  So glad to hear that your swelling has gone down.  I'm glad you are still going for the scan though.

SB.  I'm glad the party was good.  I hope you don't have a bad head this morning.

I am off work today.  i still don't feel 100% and Max said his tummy hurt, although the way he is bouncing around asking to go to the park I think he might be having me on to get out of going to school.


----------



## Little Me

heres a link Tracey
yep, she's a beauty xx

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/images/bank/programmes_tv/drama/thestreet/series2/300gina_mckee2.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/pressreleases/stories/2007/10_october/19/street_mckee.shtml&usg=__c8RteyMD0yOapXgtVWCl3btxcCE=&h=180&w=300&sz=10&hl=en&start=3&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=Aj1KzWJWgy-oiM:&tbnh=70&tbnw=116&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dgina%2Bmckee%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26tbs%3Disch:1


----------



## fluffy jumper

Thanks Anne.


----------



## popsi

Just a quickie as waiting for my friend to arrive

LM... YES i thought she looked like Tracey too... and what a fab programme it was xx

love to you all.. back later xx


----------



## AoC

Just trying to catchup after weekend away for Bro's surprise b-day party.  colour me knackered!  And not in the good way....

It was lovely, Bro was completely surprised, and I loved seeing DH playing and rough-housing with Bro's stepson, who's just a cute mass of giggles and energy at 10!  Lovely to see, but kind of breaks my heart, too, you know?  Of course you do.    

Fairly random responses...

Loves, I'm just open-mouthed and awed and our collective bravery and honesty.  Can't tell you how relieved and encouraged I am that I'm not the only one with a wildly disfunctional [email protected] life.  Tracey - THANK YOU for starting this discussion, and thanks, everyone, for your generous, supportive comments to each and all of us.  *sniff*  I love how well this group loves each other.

I've now got "you make me feel like a natural woman" stuck in my head... *eyeroll*

I'll hold my hand up with Driver and Mash and say I'd be up for the DVD, too - but way too embarassed to suggest to DH!

LM- 3D world is scary - so it's okay to be scared by it.  

*Hands LJ the '[email protected]' trophy*  You go girl!!!

LOL Laura!  You are definitely a goddess! I don't think DH HAS a collection.  *wide eyed look of sudden suspicion*  DOES he have a collection?  Now I'm intrigued.... gggggg  I'm LOL at the 'getting warmed up' bit - DH has been known to ask me if I want to 'go and read one of your dodgy books' while he takes a shower...

Exciting, Heaps!  Good for you!

Mags, I can't help, but I know you'll make a good decision.

Hooray, Purps, for the reduced swelling!  

Hugs and fingers crossed, LV!

Hugs for you, LM - it's perfectly natural to be battling the big sadness at the mo.  Are you thinking of going back to your counsellor to ease you through some of it?

Many, many hugs, Almond, but you're right, two is a great result!  Fingers crossed...

Have to share the excitement - after six months or so of VERY tight budgets, I finally have small hoard to go clothes shopping with.  *wiggle*  This means, of course, that I will find nothing I like or that fits me!  Desperately need some work trousers...


----------



## Little Me

Hi Aoc    
Nice to have you back   
Do you remember Colour me bad!? from the  90's?   
Going back to counsellor on 9th Aug when she's back from hols- she said I'm not ready to be discharged yet- I cancelled her last Monday as I couldnt face it but she rang me anyway so no escape- bless her


----------



## beachgirl

Grr.....just lost internet after a big post on here and whilst putting photos on **....


----------



## AoC

Oh no... not 'I'm gonna [email protected] you up.....'

*shudder*  

gmao!!!

And GOOD for you on the counsellor!  Even thought I felt loads better, I've still got another 'checkup' appointment with mine in about a month's time.  We both wanted to protect against relapse.  

That is seriously frustrating, Beacy!  Argh!


----------



## T0PCAT

I am in the doldrums still have it my head that it hasn't worked.  OTD day is 21st.  wish it were today then at least it would be confirmed, all I can think about is wednesday, i am total waste of space at work.  

Sorry for the downer - I am a kinda half glass empty gal

well done LM on the perso's

love to everyone


----------



## fluffy jumper

why don't you do an early test if you feel bad now.  That way either you get a BFN and you feel as you do now or you get a BFP and can stop feeling so down.  That was always my reasoning anyway.

I'm sure someone more sensible than me will come on and tell you to keep away from the pee sticks.

Anna.  I have been trying to work out what gmao means.  enlighten me.


----------



## AoC

*g*  Sorry - giggling my a*** off......  

If only this were a proven method of **** related weight-loss.

Zahida, can you give yourself a day or two off work?  My own approach was that even if I felt that it hadn't worked, I could always feel worse looking at a negative peestick.  :-/  And if that negative might become a positive in a couple of days' time, that's just a rollercoaster moment too many.  But that's just me, and we all have different approaches.  Many hugs!


----------



## Little Me

Z


----------



## beachgirl

Think big big hugs all around are needed today


----------



## LV.

Thanks for the well wishes girls

Z - stay strong petal, this could also be your time. There is a chance you could be pg!

Anne - can't do smileys but if I could there would be big hugs for you

Almond - orange pants, what more can I say. Praying for good news xx 

I forgot to ask, I have my first intralipid drip today too, how long does it take and does it hurt?

Woke up at 5am, not sure if it's jet lag or just the butterflies. Least this is a city that never sleeps!


----------



## IzziLu

Almond, keeping everything crossed for you that those two juicy eggies have turned into two marvellous embies         

LV - hoping all has gone well at your scan this morning and there are lots of lovely follies there for you        Bit of both I reckon! Good luck with the drip   

Zahida    PMA can be very difficult to achieve at a time like this and the just not knowing must be a killer but Wednesday is not far away now so sending you lots of           to keep you going and    it will all look rosier then     

LM    bless your persistent counsellor   

AnnaSB - glad the party went well    I'm with you on the local clinic thread thing, I've lurked on my local board a couple of times but never posted 'cos the journey those girls are going through just doesn't seem to have anything in common with us girls on here   

Heaps - delighted that you've sorted out another cycle...and so speedy too that's really exciting   

Purps, so glad the swelling has gone down after all that worry    make sure you keep an eye on it and don't take any chances!   

Mal - how are you sweetie?    

Jo     

Louise     

Mags, hmm difficult decision, I can't offer any more insight I'm afraid other than to agree with what a lot of the girls have said and go with your instinct and it is bound to be the best decision for you   

Swinny - glad it all went well in Athens    Did you ever get your C re-test result? I know Penny doesn't seem too concerned about re-tests now because she can treat with anti-bs during tx but personally I think I'd be keen to know if poss for peace of mind   How about you?   

Donks, what absolutely fantastic news about your potential adoption, you sound so happy    

Shortie - how's the house clearing going? Hope Scott's doing all the hard work      Any news on timescales at all?   

Spuds, really looking forward to meeting you... only just over 3 weeks to go...you looking forward to your hols?   

Tracey - is Max wanting to start his school hols early by any chance?    

GB - how's Stan the man   

  Beachy, AoC, Popsi, Laura, Steph, Zuri, Nix, Driver, RC, LW, Cal and everyone else

Nephew was allowed to leave hospital yesterday so he's gone back home to be pampered by his mum but he's not allowed to do anything unaccompanied for at least 6 weeks so not the best of summer hols for him    

We've finally bitten the bullet and booked the Jinny...flying out 3rd October    Seems like a long time away at the moment but with a trip to Jersey (thanks Spuds  ) in the meantime and hopefully re-testing and clearing    the cursed C, with any luck it will fly by! 

Love to each and everyone of you   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## elinor

Hi everyone

remind me not to go offline for a whole weekend - it has taken me hours to catch up!

anyway, it sounds like some of us had good weekends (as long as we stay away from the s*x questions!)...

Ginger baby -     !! and a heartbeat at under 6 weeks!! (must be over 6 weeks by now) Wonderful news. Hang in there little Stan!

Jo - glad you sorted contacting clinic - and pleased they replied - sorry it ade you cry again. It is a really difficult time, and like Little Me you are up one minute and looking forward to the next plan, then down again...    to you honey.

Zahida - I know it is tempting to test, but try to stay strong and wait. If you test early you can't believe it anyway, so all you do is feel down if it is a BFN. I like to live in my PUPO bubble as long as possible. And pee sticks are not as reliable as beta HCG bloods - look at the folk on here who have not had positive pee sticks till weeks after they have had the official BFP. sending    and    for Wednesday!

Calypso -sky - sorry your HSG results weren't good, but at least you know you have one tube, so you do have some kind of chance au naturel or with IUI. And you put us all to shame with your 'friend'ships - Usain Bolt! and you the mean prefect!   

Tracey - sorry you have been having stress about bms etc. As a single girlie, I can't advise anything at all (let me think.... yes, I have had sex this century.... but not that much...), but the idea of frozen sample if you were thinking of trying the superovulation again (though I can understand if you want to just focus on the DE cycle)... Hope the upset tum is getting better (for you and Max!)

Purple - happy to hear the swelling has gone down, but seriously concerned they didn't give you anything preventative or 'just in case'. I have two sets of surgical stockings at home (from after the miscarriage and then when I broke my ankle last year (pinned and plated back into position)), I would have sent some your way!! And they put me on clexane from ET just in case it might help... Hope thursday gives you a complete all clear, so you can go ahead with the home birth plan.

Donkey - wow, what a lot has been happening! Really delighted to hear about the adoption journey - and I just laugh at the idea of a secondary schoolteacher finding little ones 'scary' - you control teenagers! Mucho respecto to you if you can instil knowledge and wisdom (or even basic information) into the hormonally challenged, conflicted, media and peer pressured young things. Hope that surgery will sort those horrible dermoid cysts - and if you are looking into adoption you can give your body a break from all the poking and prodding. You will make a lovely mum, however you get there. 

Shortie - what with physio for the knee and drs for the hydro/cysts will you be away from medical centres at all this week? Hope they sort things out, and especially the pain you are in.   

Beachgirl - how was the hen weekend? did I miss a post filling us in or have you been too hungover to catch up? Hope you had fun!

Laura - just adding my voice to the 'no, no, no, you can't even think of going' chorus. We need you here! Sorry your hangover prevented the most efficient ways of getting housework done...  

Steph - thanks for keeping up the list. It is so nice to see my name in the '2ww' section, rather than 'recovering from...' Hope little V is doing well - she looks gorgeous!

Mag108 - Can't offer any advice on the DE/OE thing. I thought most places that did tandem cycling would only replace one lot of embryos (either DE or OE), and not 'mix', but I haven't researched it like you have. If they freeze the others, then I'd definitely go for somewhere that does vitrification. It can make all the difference to thawing successfully, and also see if they do laser assisted hatching (no evidence for donor eggs that it helps fresh cycles, but definitely for FET). Vitrification meant I had two embies that both thawed, and neither lost a single cell! Will let you know at the weekend whether that made a difference....

Heaps - hurrah to cycling again soon - when in August will you be starting?

Anna of C - I am still checking in  regularly with my counsellor - the best thing about NHS fertility treatment (and the only free bit!) Hope yours is as nice as mine. I don't want to stop seeing her when (see, I am being positive!) this all works out and I am 'sorted' ...

Jerseyspuds - love the idea of you dancing around in your bikini, especially if you are bright lobster all over! Well done on losing 6lbs - and well done on leaving behind a whole weightband you won't go back to!  My healthy eating has not seen me lose much, but I am on prednisilone (as well as clexane, aspirin and high does folic acid) and I think that makes me ragingly hungry most of the time... Won't care at all if I get the right result this weekend, but if I don't I will be re-joining the slimming club.

Sobroody - lovely to hear from you, and oh boy, those feelings of failure at family get togethers.... I relate to that so much. And one or two folk know my situation (ie my sisters), but that doesn't help since they don't know what it feels like, I know logically that they don't think of me as a failure, that they love me whatever... but we put ourselves under so much pressure. Thinking of you   

Driver - felt tired reading your list of holiday activities!   If you're not feeling sexy, it's not because of your weight (which looks great to me - BMI 25 is a distant memory) or your fertility it's coz you must be knackered! Canoeing, orienteering, walking...surprised you left off yodelling  and knitting a solution to middle east peace! Hope you have fun.

Little Jen - lovely to hear from you. Who babies look like - never predictable! I know that when I get together with cousins if an outsider had to split us into sibling groups they'd put me in with one of my cousins and swap another for a sister of mine - the likeness is greater between some than others, and at the end of the day each child is themselves. But who will Monty grow up to be like? What mannerisms will he pick up? Hope you are enjoying watching every second you get of this precious time.

Little Me - sending     . No wonder you are feeling up and down - you have been through so much. And to have 9 vials of blood taken as well!! Hope they provide information to take you forward. Remember you have precious frosties waiting for you when you feel strong. And even your counsellor knows how special you are and wants to make sure you don't avoid her! Hope it all helps - if not today, then tomorrow; if not tomorrow, then soon. 

Veda - good to know I am not the only 'lurker', and lovely to know we have quality advice to rely on in difficulties. Hope I can give you positive news about FET soon - though I go from wildly optimistic to convinced it hasn't worked minute by minute and this is week 2 so it will only get worse.... 

Ladyverte - fingers crossed for your scan!!              . Hope the follies are doing there things and you are surviving the heat.

Zuri - can't believe you are 19 weeks already! Not on ******** so haven't seen your holiday photos, but pleased you had a good time and jealous of the lack of bump.  I could easily pass for 19 weeks just with chocolate and sweeties belly...

Popsi - busy weekend and looks like a busy week. Is it the 'official' day soon? keep us posted!

Swinny - thank you for your kind thoughts. great to see you have got 2/3 the way with LIT in Athens - and counting down till last treatment. Hope this makes all the difference in the world to your next treatment cycle.

Louise - so sorry to hear about your friend. Such a difficult thing to deal with, losing anyone 'before their time' is hard. Sending     and hope you are finding support in your grief.

Almond - hoping those eggs are both now little embryos!       

And everyone I have missed or forgotten I am sorry - doing my best to keep up!
AFM: I am trying not to be distracted by 2ww, but mainly failing. symptom spotting (I know, I know it is pointless as most of the symptoms are also side effects of the meds, but there you go). The one positive is that each time I have been pg I have had a much better sense of smell, and now get this even with the HCG shot - in itself neither positive or negative, but this time I bought myself a big bunch of lilies (I love the scent), which is positive, and arranged work (mental health social work) so I had done lots of regular visits to heavy smokers and the less than entirely houseproud before I had these symptoms (so no nasty smelly 'oh, here comes breakfast' moments).

All best wishes to everyone. Will have missed at least another dozen posts whilst typing... but if I don't post now I will never manage! 
love
Elinor x

Izzilu - Hurrah! clinic booked! If you are anything like me, once you have a plan, you can start to focus more. October will be here before you  know it!


----------



## IzziLu

Oh Elinor, so sorry I missed you    and mega post on your part    I know if I ever get as far as the 2WW I will be a shocker for symptom spotting so can't blame you for that, but I have to say the sense of smell thing is sounding pretty positive.... here's hoping!        And yes you're right a plan does make you focus and seems to make the world an easier place to cope with... for the time being at least


----------



## Ourturn

Izzi - October will be here before you know it...and you'll have great weather too! I'm sure the evil C will be well gone by then   Glad your nephew is out of hospital! 

Elinor - I bow down to your personals! Am keeping everything crossed for a +tive for you     


Lady V - are you staying in a big ott type casino hotel? 

Zahida -         

Anna - happy shopping! 

Hi Beachey! 

The weather forecast was totally wrong for my neck of the woods. Its been a reall scorcher. Have managed to get 7'al loads dry gave our stinky lab a bath and he dried out in the garden in no time. Mind you getting him upstairs into the bathroom was quite comical. He refused to come up the stairs so I ended up carrying him...all 35kilos   

All this nookie talk. I agree with LJ...nothing makes you feel less sexy than if. Whilst going through a tx it didn't happen at all. Now its mostly around ov time, unless we're on hols. Mid you it did happen at the weekend...think alchohol and change of scene were a good lubricant (pardon the punn) and its not even ov time. 

Is it possible to shed the pounds whilst on steroids? MIL sent pics though from the party and I look like the pilsbury dough boy   

Right back to work

Anna x


----------



## beachgirl

Just bobbed in to get out of the sun for a short while..

Elinor, I did wrtie a post about it but my internet connection went so it disappeared...had a lovely time, drove over Friday, had dinner, spa Sat then out Sat night for dinner and drinks in town..not drunk just tired as it was 3am when I got to bed Sunday morning..just chilling at home today as not feeling great, keep getting a tightening around my tummy which is painful...


----------



## Ourturn

Forgot to ask
Purps - how is the leg? Elinor has given some great advice. It all sounds really scarey!


----------



## Züri

elinor said:


> Zuri - can't believe you are 19 weeks already! Not on ******** so haven't seen your holiday photos, but pleased you had a good time and jealous of the lack of bump. I could easily pass for 19 weeks just with chocolate and sweeties belly...


Elinor the reason there is a lack of baby bump is because my belly has resembled a 7 month pregnant belly for the past 10 years as it is, i.e the baby is hiding behind the current blubber and unable to make itself seen  I am looking forward to being able to let it all hang out 

Lovely to hear from you, oooh and you are PUPO!! wow brilliant news, I missed that in my skim reading catching up, wishing you lots of luck xx x


----------



## Donkey

Evening girls

Zahida don't lose hope 

Elinor what fantastic personals!!! I really hope that this time it's your turn, you've been through so much. 

Tracey - I'd be very flattered to be mixed up with Gina Mackee.  Hope you feel better soon 

Shortie at least you're getting value for money from the nhs  I know with IF there are times when you feel as if you are always at the doctors. Glad you like my ticker, I was a bit nervous about doing it. 

LM we all understand moments of sadness 

Almond lovely to see you. I have everything crossed for your 2 eggs.  On my last cycle (I got 4 eggs, non fertilised) the woman in the bed opposite was very loud and vocal about her 20+ eggs and that she got that many last time. I was getting very agitated and dh had to calm me down. 

LV good luck for tomorrow 

AOC enjoy your clothes shopping 

I'm very tired, only a week of school left. I was wondering of anyone was around the London area (I'm in Herts but can get to Kings Cross in 20 mins) to perhaps meet for coffee/lunch in the holidays?

Love to you all
xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I would love to meet Donkey.  I work in London.  I am a bit all over the place in the summer hols as I have to have days off to look after Max and I am giong to Manchester from 11 - about 16 Aug and Cornwall from about 23 Aug.  I will have a look at my work diary tomorrow and get back to you with some suggestions.

Izzi.  Max is definately wanting to start the holidays early.  As soon as I said he didn't have to go to school today he suddenly wanted to run around, go to the park and eat ice cream  

Elinor.  i am in awe of your personals.  I can only remember a few back at a time.  When is OTD for you?

I am feeling much better now so will go to work tomorrow.  I have a bit meeting so there isn't much choice even if I were still unwell.


----------



## laurab

Blimey elinor... they were good personals!!   


Well Ive caught up from the day and now cant remember anything..


Anyone heard from Almond?    


Z - Hon if you it makes you feel any better it really doesnt matter how you feeling so dont feel you have to be PMA queen, I dont think it will make any difference.  I'm a member of the early testing brigade, if its BFP brill, if BFN you can ease yourself into it over a few days. Up to you.  Hows them boobies? Still nice na dbig?  


Tracey - Maybe we can arrange a wee meet up over the summer? Happy to come your way this time?


Steph - Any idea when your going to start your FET?   


LM - Only moments of sadness..... thats sounding pretty strong with all you've been through.   


ASB - Im sure you looked stunning as always. 


XX


----------



## Spuds

Pants !!!


DH caught me out on here whilst he is still doing the washing lol - have to go but in the words of Arny 'Ill Be Back'   


Spuds
xxxx


----------



## laurab

DOnks - Meant to say I work in london Thursdays, I dont really get a lunch but could do after work drink... or if you fancy a day out you are welcome to come blow raspberries on the Chippers!


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


No chance to do personals this evening    still printing off price lists and tidying up like mad  


Just wanted to pop in and send           to almond and zahida, plus anyone else i may have forgotten   


Physio tomoz i have told scott he may have to carry me back to the car after    i have no idea what to expect when i get there    Hopefully he'll be tall dark and handsome and when he puts his hands over my knees the pain will disappear as if by magic    oh well i can hope cant i


----------



## Kittycat104

Evening everyone


Shortie - that sounds painful (although I am a real wuss with pain - was squealing after my first IUI)  Hope its not too bad   


Donkey - I would be up for meeting.  Can do after work or weekend lunch?  


Elinor - think its impossible not to symptom spot in 2ww and hope the smell thing is a good sign   


LV - I am thinking 8 follies...you might be being scanned as I type.  


Zahida - I am not in the early test brigade, but I do think its easy to feel like its a BFN when we have all been through the ringer so much with this IF rubbish.  


LM - Ooh, yes, Tracey does look like Gina McKee!  And that drama was great last week - still have the last part to watch on Sky plus


Almond - I know the '2 eggs feeling' - its so rubbish isn't it when others get a handful with much less effort. They got our share!  Any news on fertilisation?  I am    you get two top quality embies


Purps - glad the swelling was a false alert.


Malini - thinking of you   


Hugs to everyone I have missed


Tired from long and busy day at work - think it is going to be one of those weeks.  Called in at Asda on the way home and ordered my drugs - its pretty cheap for everything but Menopur.


xx


----------



## T0PCAT

Girls I need some advice.  The hammersmith don't do blood tests for pregancy test.  They have a weird system of doing a urine test and then in for a scan within two weeks.  Someone on here mentioned a beta HSG (i think thats what it is called) blood test that is more accurate than the HPT.  Can anyone advise how I can get one done?  Do I need my GP to sort it out or can I go to another clinic to get one done?  

Elinor       for your 2WW.  I am in awe of your post - very comprehensive

Almond -     for your embies

Donks I am in Hitchin so I can meet up in London or somewhere in Herts.  Where are u living? Gonna be on holiday beginning of August depending on test result might be abroad but I am always around otherwise.


----------



## Spuds

I'm Back    


Shorts - good luck tomorrow lovey - here's hoping for a tall dark and handsome with warm hands    


LM -           you are doing brilliantly and we are here for you honey - just ride the waves as best you can and don't be hard on yourself - loads of love xxxx


Almond - you only need 1 and 2 is a doubler my hun xxxx sending you loads of        


Z - you are nearly nearly there honey and doing so well - wish could give you a big fat hug for real     


Sausagio - sex sex sex - it's all going on (or not and it is sooooooo refreshing to know 85% of us are in the same boat so we can get rid of our dysfunctional stigma    have to say felt a cloud lift from my shoulders too after that discussion !!xx


Eli - I am in awe at your posts sweetheart and really wishing you all the very best xx heres hoping the 'smell' is a    sign xxx


Izziwhizz - can't wait to meet you and soooo pleased with your news - Oct will be here in a flash my love and you are going to get a wonderful break here first - promise xxxxxx


LV - WOW EXCITING STUFFFF !!!!! sending you loads of love


All my love ladies to Lou,LJ,RC,Donk, Zuri, Nix, Mags, Purps.Laura and all your lovely birds   


Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## mag108

ZahidaE said:


> Girls I need some advice. The hammersmith don't do blood tests for pregancy test. They have a weird system of doing a urine test and then in for a scan within two weeks. Someone on here mentioned a beta HSG (i think thats what it is called) blood test that is more accurate than the HPT. Can anyone advise how I can get one done? Do I need my GP to sort it out or can I go to another clinic to get one done?
> 
> Elinor     for your 2WW. I am in awe of your post - very comprehensive
> 
> Almond -   for your embies
> 
> Donks I am in Hitchin so I can meet up in London or somewhere in Herts. Where are u living? Gonna be on holiday beginning of August depending on test result might be abroad but I am always around otherwise.


Zahida: 1. ask your GP? If they cant help go to a local Early Preg unit and say that you think you are pregnant and have had issues in the past (or lie and say you have pain). They will do the test.x Good luck hun for your test. xxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Mags - thanks for this.  There is an early preganancy unit not too far from where I live.  I can go down on Wedneday.  Do you know how quickly they can turn the tests around?


----------



## mag108

Z: Get there first thing, expect result back by 3pm, that day then get test redone 2days later to see if numbers are going up. x


----------



## LV.

Hey girlies! Good news here, I have 4 follies - 1x 13mm, 2 x 11mm and 1 x 8mm.  He said not to expect the 8mm to come to anything but hopefully it'll prove old Sher pants wrong. I'm thrilled because my last cycle was over a year ago and I only got 2 so I've improved with age! Lining is 8.5mm and he likes 9mm so has put me on vaginal viagra (ooo the glamour) but nurses said this is a precaution as follies still growing and lining should thicken naturally as follies grow. 

Top tip re stimms that's saved us buying more today, they pulled all the remainder drugs from all the vials we've used so far into a separate syringe and have 2 days extra of stimms. Why dont they tell you that at home? Save a packet seeings as the stimms are the priciest part

Much love to all

Xx


----------



## shortie66

woooooohoooooo the lovely lv,           for all ur follies sweetheart      


Zahida good luck darling           


Spuds love ur ** status     


Elinor sorry darling i forgot         for ur 2ww


p.s lost 1lb at fat club    was hoping for more but at least its better than putting a pound on


----------



## Spuds

WAHOOOOOOO SHORTIE XXX    to weight - a pound is a whole bag of sugar and is fabulouso xxxxx


Spuds
xx


----------



## shortie66

spuds       


P.S.  are we still on for that curry night spuds    I cant remember the date was it november 26th?? 


Anyone else interested        Im sure there were quite a few of us    If anyone can let me know i'll try and sort something out hopefully with the help of LM        as im not to be trusted on my own.


Probably somewhere in birmingham. I know theres a fab restaurant there called around the world in 80 dishes. buffet style and does exatly what it says, all different dishes from around the world      Think me n scottie will have to try it out


----------



## Spuds

Aghhhhh - have found ticker website but don't know how to load it grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Shorts xxx would love to do curry night (money pending which is pants at the minute) xxxx DH would like to do one too but just broke the bad news its a girly one lol xxx


Spudulika
xx


----------



## Spuds




----------



## Spuds

HA HA HA HA HA SUSSED THE BL**DY SILLY THING LOL   

Spuds
xx


----------



## shortie66

spuds u will have to start saving NOOOOWWWWWWWWW       Flight and a curry and u can crash at mine


----------



## almond

Quick one ladies, first chance I've had to get on comp all day ...

To my shock, both fertilised! Even though we only have 2, we're waiting til day 5. First, I want to see what happens and second we have a DQ alpha match 0501 (same as Anna SB I think) and I don't want to transfer embryos unnecessarily. We risk having nothing at day 5 or even day 3, but I think its the right decision

Next update on Wed - eek

LV - know we texted but still jealous of your 3!!! Fab news, and all the best for Wed   

Anna SB - re weight loss and steroids - its the carbs that do it, I think, apparently they change the way your body processes carbs (I asked pharmacist on FF a while ago). I always feel sick from steroids, and cut down on carbs this cycle because trying to be healthy etc and lost weight - got a bit worried so have been eating more this past week and weight has come back on nicely ...!

Donkey - f cow and 20 eggs   

I'm up for a London meet in the holidays   

  to  Zahida

and massive hugs to Malini, and LM and Jo       

Got to go, we're popping out
xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Mags - thanks for the advice re bnlood test.  feel so much better now.  

Almond woo hoo - go embies      

Shortie - well done with the weightloss, the slower it comes off the better.  Would love to do a curry night but my birthday is at the end of November and are planning to be away for it (if we have any money!)

LV - your follies sound perfect, sending u lots of   

AFM still hanging on in there.  love to all


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Wooohoooo go almond         


Zahida when are u testing sweetheart?       


Day off for me again today    Am doing a leaflet drop, banking, getting scottie birthday card/presents etc. Bit early to go anywhere yet so think im gonna do an hour of ironing cos at the mo i have 4 huuuuuggggeeeeeee baskets full of the sodding stuff


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie - testing tomorrow morning.


----------



## shortie66

Z             for tomorrow sweetheart      


Well im all dressed and ready to go    Bit early for the bank so going up my brothers first for some cartridge refills, its very handy havin a brother to refill cartridges, saves me a bloody fortune


----------



## Little Me

Hi all


Almond was thinking about you loads and so pleased hun     


Z- hang in there love    


Shorts- wheres that 80 dish place then love?   
Well done hun, that over half a stone      


Lv- great news love   




Got Jas in the office with me today - he's getting rid of a virus on my work pc - F knows what I've done but it looks bad        
On my laptop at mo 


xxxx


----------



## AoC

elinor said:


> Anna of C - I am still checking in regularly with my counsellor - the best thing about NHS fertility treatment (and the only free bit!) Hope yours is as nice as mine. I don't want to stop seeing her when (see, I am being positive!) this all works out and I am 'sorted' ...


Quick reply, as this bit caught my eye! Actually, it's one of my bugbears with the NHS, Elinor, that when IVF is provided out of county, they don't make sure there is some accessible counselling more local to the people receiving treatment! My last treatment was in Newcastle, a four hour round trip away - and the counsellor there is based in the antenatal unit and only part time. On the plus side, when I went to my GP, there was no issue with referring me for primary care counselling instead. I keep meaning to write to our local trust about this one, because I think lots of people are missing out because it's hard enough travelling to the clinic for tx, let alone getting there regularly for counselling.

That little rant at my NHS over, I'm glad you've got a good 'un!  And I like your positive thinking!


----------



## AoC

Fab monster catchup, Elinor - kudos!  Fingers crossed for you.  

You and me both with the sex talk, Mash.    Feel loads better.

WOO HOO LV, that's looking great!!!

Congrats on the ferts, Almond, and lots and lots of dividing vibes  for the wait.

*waving madly*


----------



## fluffy jumper

Just quickly wanted to say - well done Almond and DH.  Fab news on 100% fert rate.

LV.  Four follies, wonderful news.

better go as I am back at work today.  

Zahida.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## popsi

afternoon ladies

just a quick catch up x

almond...woo hoo fab news xx

lv..4 is wonderful you will prove sher wrong i bet x

zahida...good luck honey xx

shorts...your doing FAB on the weight loss honey well done you x

lm...    at virus...but bet its lovely to have J with you x

Annaofc..ment to tell you ,,, when we were on hols in Torquay we were having a drink overlooking the harbour one evening and there were morris dancers there.. our Princes LOVED them and was clapping and waving along to them, i thought of you and was teling DH all about you xxx

love to the rest of you amazing ladies... off for a bath now while i have an hour as little lady having nap x

all good this end... everything going to plan so far     xx


----------



## AoC

The kids love the morris, and the morris loves the kids.... we always get at least one tot wanting to dance along, so we hand them a hankie, or a stick with bells on it, and let them jig!  If we get enough people, we also dance Greenham Common, a community dance that anyone can do, invented by the women of the Greenham Common nuclear disarmament camp.    Greenham's always fun - kids and grannies, boys and bemused husbands, twirling and skipping.  

Dancing's good for the soul.


----------



## Jumanji

Has anyone heard from Purps?  I hope she is ok?


----------



## laurab

VERY QUICKLY...


Almond - FABULOUS!!!!      Come on little twinnies!


LV - Great news.      


Jen - I've just texted Purps.... Ill let you know her reply.


I am SOOO tired, maybe this muggy humid weather, I really cant keep my eyes open....


----------



## laurab

Purps is fine just heard from her. XX


----------



## Jumanji

oh good! Thanks Laura


----------



## purple72

Sorry Ladies, Yes I'm good just having fun filling the Skip DH has got out back, getting rid of a lifetime of junk ready to replace it with lot's of baby stuff   

Leg had not swollen agian, will go for rescan thursday to be on safe side but much happier this week!

LJ bless you for worrying about me, makes me feel V special!   

Thinking of you all!

Z      for the morn hunny

LV fab news on the follies,

Almond 100% fertilisation! Mr white was definately doing his thang hey!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Donkey

Excellent, so far that looks like me, Tracey, Laura, Louise, Zahida & Almond!! An after work evening drink looks best on a Thursday for Laura. What about 29th July or 5th August&#8230;at a push I could do 12th August but would rather not and then I'm away&#8230; 

Shortie I'm up for a curry, you girls made the effort to come down south last Christmas and Birmingham is only a couple of hours. 

Almond - fantastic 100% fertilisation 

LV great news on the follies&#8230;are there any other benefits to the Viagra? 

Purps good to hear your leg is better. 

Malini and Jo I hope you're looking after yourselves 

lots of love
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mag108

Almond:   that is totally fab! 100% fert rate! thks for info on steroids, quaking in my boots about taking them

LV:   You too! Fab news! Old Sher pants will have to eat his pants!

Well done Shorts on the 1LB, it's still a loss!  

AFM: have calmed down a bit. Going to take a day or two off work to get my head around it all (too busy). HAd counselling the other day. It was ok. She did give ADVICE which I found unhelpful. 'whats your amh?...umh, the Drs here would prob guide you to DE'..  . (scuse me are you medical)...ALSO....biased towards DE in UK. Strongly so. Not much if any knowledge of tx outside NHS, used that as a guide, which was an obstacle as they are really have given up on people like me (so DE again)


----------



## mag108

kisses and hugs to all who need them


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Z good luck for testing tomoz hunny       


LM its on Broad Street hun, looks fab and even got a dance floor    Perhaps as theres only a few of us going we could do the 80's nightclub after        


Heaps and Donks so glad ur coming    


Anyone else wanna come please let me know and i'll see about prices etc.


----------



## Kittycat104

Almond - woo hoo!  Fab news. I am so pleased for you.


LV - great news too,  if you can't have 8 follies, then I heard 4 is the next best thing.  Lets hope that little one gets its a*se into gear and catches up soon.


Heaps - I can't remember - are you wanting to do an OE or DE cycle with CARE?


Mag - that counsellor doesn't sound that helpful to me.  Are you any further forward with the Serum/OE/DE decision?


Donks - 29th July good for me.


Zahida - I have my toes and fingers crossed for you   


Hugs to everyone else.


Louise x


----------



## laurab

Hi All,


Just off for a shower and then going to have a early night.  Feel totally pooped tonight.


So Zahilda......       I am so looking forward to hearing your good news in the morning.   


Right love to all... I may pop back after my bath but I reckon I will crash.


Night night girls.


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies     

Almond and LV - sending loads of          across the pond to you both.   

Zahida -         for tomorrow morning   

Sorry I haven't posted recently - I am reading but find everything takes much longer than it used to - it can take me all day to reply to a text   I won't even attempt persos as I know I'll miss someone out and I don't want to do that. Please accept a group hug if that's OK.  

Shortie - I'm up for the curry please and for staying over if poss  .

I can't believe Emilia is 4 weeks old already - it's amazing how quickly the time has passed. We survived last week by ourselves when RH went back to work and are still trying to get the BF sorted - she knows exactly what to do, but it's not as easy as taking the expressed milk from the bottle, so guess what she choses   The breast pump and I spend a lot of time together!!! 

Thank you so much to everyone for the really generous present for her - we are hoping to buy her some things in the next week or so, so I will let you know when we have. 

We are taking our first trip on a train tomorrow to go and visit Malini and Charlie, so I will try and take lots of piccies.

Love and           to everyone.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Donkey

Heaps   

I think we forget it's hard for our parents too.  I know it's true but even though I'm very excited about adoption I  still feel as if I could have done more   


Hello RC lovely to see you   
xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Donks - 29th works for me.  I could possibly do 5th August, but maybe away on holiday


----------



## fluffy jumper

29th July or 5th Aug works for me, the other date I will be in Manchester.

Zahida.  Good luck for tomorrow.

RC.  No need for personals we all understand, just want to know how the three of you are getting on.

Mag. It doesn't sound like your consellor should be calling herself a counsellor.

Re the Curry night.  Can I decide nearer the time.  That is my birthdah weekend and DH and Max might want to do something for me - well here's hoping anyway!


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Not had chance to go on here for the last couple of days.  Been dead busy.

So I have only had time to skim the last couple of pages to find out whats going on with you guys so sorry if I have missed anything really important.

Zahidae Good luck for tomorrow.     for a BFP for you
Almond & LV Wishing you both lots of luck too.
Mags Hope your next session goes better.  If not I would ask for a different one cos she doesn't sound too understanding to me.  Sending you     
Sorry for crap personals Hi to everyone else.

AFM Still no symptoms apart from boobs are a little sore.  So hope Stan is hanging in there.  Have a scan on 30/07/10.

I won't be on here for the next couple of days cos DH says the computer is running slow and hes going to fix it.  It will be in bits tomorrow on the floor.      God knows how long it will be out of action !!!

As Always Take Care

Ginger  Baby


----------



## laurab

29th is good for me. Cant do 5th can do 12th. 


Z -


----------



## mag108

Louise: no decision yet, erring towards OE


----------



## Ourturn

Almond - go embies!      Yes I have a 501 match with dh which means its a 4.1 which is not great BUT there babies who have come from a 4.1, 4.1 match .....steroids should help with the immune reaction
Great tip re carbs.....problem is I crave them! 

LV - go follies!      

Shortie - I could do a cuza in Brum. 

Donks - I'm off work next week. Can't travel because of the pup but you're welcome to visit me in Shropshire. 

Mag - ditch the woman, sounds rubbish. My counsellor was attached to my nhs clinic yet she was ready to admit their shortcommings and understood my frustrations. 

Zuri - can't belive how far along you are! 

Heaps     

Zahida - good luck!      

RC - have a fab time with Malini and Charlie   

Purps - do take care and make sure you ask them whether you should be on heparin as a precaution   

Evening all
Must go to bed, shattered 
Anna x


----------



## Spuds

Girls !!!


Been waiting ALL DAY to tell you this and still pinching myself but out of nowhere got a BFP this morning !!!!!!!!!


Feels so weird even writing the letters - never in a million years thought we would get this far to be honest and had already done a pregnancy test two weeks ago on day period due and it was a negative WTF ??!!!


So here we are !!!! Feeling so excited and scared and in disbelief but VERY VERY guarded because we know there are so many more hurdles to get through but to get to here fills us with such hope it is hard to describe


I really hope our news is good news all round for team PR and proves miracles do happen when you least expect them - I know how hard it is getting BFP news but this is shared news and I hope you lot realise you are family to me  


I know I'm going to find it tough over the next few hours/days/weeks/months and fear the worst of course but going to stick with the PMA and a reality check too. 


Me and DH sitting here celebrating with a small bottle of champagne and I got an M&S walnut whip   


Thank you girls for getting us this far from the bottom of our hearts                           


Mr & Mrs Spuds
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

OMG Spuds, that's just the most brilliant news!!!!! 

       

how fantastic!!!  that all will be well for you and that you will have a very happy and healthy  pregnancy sweetheart    ooooh I am so happy for you and your DH, I hope I'm not the only one still up to congratulate you!

Almond - so happy that both fertilised, am  that you will have a lovely strong pair of blastocysts to put back on day 5   

LV - yay re follies!  - wishing you so much luck hon   

Sorry for no more personals but have a bath waiting and have been really dying to get into one all day, feel so sticky!

Lots of love to everybody


----------



## Spuds

Thank you so much steph xxxx we are gobsmacked and had to go to bed - couldn't post earlier cos took mil to show and have been gagging to get on here all night lol xxx

massive love to almond and lv too - blinkin brilliant news and a good run for team pr xxxxx

gnight all xxxxx


----------



## LV.

OMG Spuds, that is just incredible news! So your cycle worked then?! Wow you hear stories of BFN and then a BFP but it almost seems like an urban myth, that's just so amazing. So thrilled for you darling, you deserve this and here's hoping for 9 very uneventful months for you xxx

Hello girlies, thanks for all thie follie vibes. 

Will try and sort proper wifi for a day and catch up


----------



## lucky_mum

LV - hi hon!  

Spuds - am a little confused now, is this a natural surprise BFP or have you cycled since March?  either way, still  for you!

RC - hi sweetie, looking forward to seeing you all so much  - please give Malini a    for me when you see her   

Had lovely bath and off to bed now, am cream crackered, V teething/not sleeping too well/is now toddling 90% of the time indoors and into everything (my LO a toddler, how did that happen so quickly??  ) so keeping us on our toes, wouldn't have it any other way though, love her so much 

Night all


----------



## LV.

No I think it's me confusing things Steph. Brain is totally addled with meds and heat


----------



## beachgirl

Woohoo what fantastic news to wake up to Spuds...congratulations on your BFP x x x


----------



## Züri

wow brilliant news Spuds you must be elated, so so happy for you!!! 


Great news Almond on fertilisation


good luck LV and Zahida


x


----------



## Kittycat104

Popping on before work to see if any news from Zahida and get an extra surprise from Spuds!

Brilliant news- am so chuffed for you.  Was it a completely natural cycle?  

Let's hope this is the start of a roll of team PR

Louise x


----------



## Spuds

Ello Ello


Sorry for confusion    but it was a natural cycle which makes it all the more weird and gobsmacking for us tbh !!! Have been taking 45mg of DHEA a day which must have done something I reckon ? ......But I did a test the day period was due (cheap old boots sticks and that said negative then the clear response jobby said a big positive 2 weeks later !!


All seems really surreal and trying hard not to get excited but its really difficult - keep pinching myself and being realistic saying how fab it is to get to this stage and I will enjoy each day as it comes and try not to panic about what could happen - so weird - I know if we had not gone through all we have then I would be bouncing the walls by now but we all know how tough this journey is   


Sending loads of love 


Sorry for the me rant - will catch up properly later tonight


Loads and Loads of Love
Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

WOO HOOO Spuds ur having a baby new potato! Hee hee just got ur txt. Was gonna say u can afford a curry now! xxx
Z good luck 4 testing hunny. xxx
Morning everyone. xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Well ladies it wasn't good news for me - did the test and it was a big fat negative.  I was expecting the  result but it has still knocked me for six   .  I don't understand why it happened - we had a fantastic embryo transferred back.  I am starting wonder if I have some unknown immune issue that is stopping embryos implanting or I have hidden C my mind is going round in circles trying to figure out where it went wrong. 

Spuds -great news about your natural BFP, I am glad there is some happier news on this thread for a change.    

Almond and LV wishing you all the best with your cycles


----------



## laurab

Z- Im so so so sorry sweetheartt, I had high hopes for you.  Unfortunately there is often no reason, take time to come to terms with this and then we will all help you with your next step.


----------



## laurab

SPuds - OMFG!!!!!!!!! Thats the best news ever!!  DHEA IS a miracle, completely believe that made difference on my last cycle. SO when is scan?  So chuffed for you my lovely. 

Shorts - New potato!!! PMSL!


----------



## shortie66

Zahida darling im so sorry. Please dont drive yourself mad trying 2 find a reason why it hasn't worked tho hunny. There is no answer, I wish there were. xxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies   


I've been struggling to up with you all, let alone post   


JerseySpuds, how fantastic         new house, new baby!!!


Almond, delighted you got 2 gorgeous embies! Come on twinnies    


LV, fab follies news, come on follies      


Zahida, I am so sorry to hear your news, it's just so unfair, there's just no justification in this painful IF journey    


LW xxx


----------



## Jumanji

Hi all!

Zahida - I am so very sorry; there are no words to make the pain better and, sadly, you'll just have to give yourself time.  I know it must be hard for you to get a BFN just as Spuds gets her BFP.  I remember feeling terrible when another PR, Babyspoons, got her BFN the same day as Kate got her BFP. It seemed so cruel.  Now Babyspoons as her very own baby - your time will come.  Meanwhile, be good to yourself.     

LV - come on follies!

Almond - great news re fertilisation!!  Come on dynamic duo!

Spuds - what can I say?  Many, many congratulations!  That is such fantastic news!  You must be delighted.  Have you got an early scan booked?  

love to everyone else, especailly to other recetn BFNs.


----------



## IzziLu

OMG, OMG, OMG Spuds... that's absolutely fantastic news     I'm soooo excited for you, you'll be positively blooming when we meet up!    Shortie, Laura, wouldn't we be talking a new Jersey Royal?     

Almond, wonderful news on the fertilisation,   they go all the way      

LV, four fabulous follies!       that the littl'un catches up and you get four equally fabulous eggies   

Zahida, have responded on the Jinny thread sweetie but more        Take care of yourself   

Love to everyone else   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## purple72

Zahida sweetie, so very very sorry for your news sweetie, BFN are soooo hard! Take some time and take care of yourself, as our lovely LJ says, your time will come sweetie! for now know we are all thinking of you and sending you the warmest hugs xxxx

Jersey sweetie, so many many congratulations sweetie! you must be so shocked, I remeber that feeling well, as well as the scary times ahead but they definately ease up and it eventually becomes real! I think I did about 10 pee sticks after we found out on a regular basis till we got to 6 weeks and a private scan! Is there a chance you can book one? especially as you must be 6 weeks ish now!

Lot's of love to everyone else xx


----------



## popsi

woo hooo spuds i was just NOT expecting to log on and see that wonderful news today... HUGE congrats to you and your Dh xxxx i am overwhelmed for you x

zahida... I am so sorry honey, take time to look after yourself darling this is so hard xx

shorts... morning sweets xxx

anyone heard how Malini is xx

love to everyone got to go .. got a noisy princess who want out of her high chair xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Zahida.  I am so sorry, life is just so bloody unfair sometimes.  Take your time to grieve and slowly recover before you make any decisions about the future.

Life shows its randomness when in one line I am sending hugs and comiserations and in the very next saying

Jersey,  Wow, wonderful wonderful news.  I bet you can't believe it.  If you period was due two weeks ago you should be able to get a scan now or very soon.

Reminder to self, must get back on the DHEA.  Oh, and get the house move sorted so I can follow suit with the 'new house, new baby'

Malini is OK, she will be back when she is ready
Better get back to work.


----------



## Little Me

Girls 

Z- I've PM'd you hun. So very sorry, it's horrible to be typing the same words to you (and Mal & Jo) as I was ready myself 2 weeks ago      
    

Tracey- You simply have to be at the curry hunny- can we change any dates ladies?   
I'm pretty easy  I think       

And Spudsy- WFT           ps, that's a good WFT by the way   
My Gwad, delighted for  you, how wonderful     
A Jersey Mid   
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

**** y- Have a lovely family day with Mal and CharlieDoglet   

Purps- glad you're ok love   

Shorts- ooooh, food and and a dancefloor - my dream     

pops-   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

if we are talking the Friday night for the curry I could make it as I could come back on Saturday lunchtime.


----------



## Little Me

How's about we try aim for Friday 26th November then ladies ? 
xxxx


Hi Tracey


----------



## laurab

I think RC is visiting Malini today? If so hope you girls have a lovely day.


Ohhh curry... I LURVE curry!


----------



## Little Me

Laura- how are you? still knackered today?
Yep, looks like a Birmingham curry night / get together in November. really hope you will be there love?   
It was Shorts idea but seems like she's come up with a good possible venue right in centre so when we get ideas of whos coming me n Shorts will perhaps go check it out.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

Hi Zahida as little Jenny said it will happen one day everyday on here is surprising enough with different things happening all the time.
keep the faith and sending you


----------



## shortie66

LM sounds like a good idea 2 me ;-) 
Im fine 4 friday november 26th. Think Spuds and arsey want 2 stop at mine, its a double bed tho girls if thats ok, or we have 2 sofas. 1 a 2 seater 1 a 3 seater. xxx


----------



## calypso-sky

jersey spuds OMFG X ONE MILLION THAT IS UBER SUPERP NEWS NICE ONE.......  
IT NEEDS TO ALL SINK IN SO TAKE YOUR TIME .. WONDERFUL   
send     look like we might join izzi to come over and celebrate with lil cats and you..... and dh don't forget


----------



## Little Me

I would offer someone to stay but its our weekend for boys so will have Ryan on the Friday
The other 2 spare bedrooms are J's office and a spare with no bed. Sorry ladies, how rubbish is that

Lost of cheap places though on Broad street. xx


----------



## T0PCAT

Thanks girls - we'll be ok, just need sometime to come to terms with it all.  We still have our 2 frosties so still have options.  Mind is just spinning right now - don't know what I would do if you weren't all here for me.  

Jo/Mal hope you are both ok


----------



## AoC

Zahida, I'm so sorry. Many, many hugs for you.  Please take care of yourself - what do you fancy as a treat?  Maybe something you couldn't have in 2WW?  I remember marching straight out of the hosp at Leeds and into a Starbucks and saying, "give me an enormous coffee.  I don't care what type.  Just Give. Me. An. Enormous. Coffee."  They must have thought I was mad as a hatter.  Which of course, I was....  It's not fair, sweetheart.  More hugs.  (I know contrasts are tough, but they're not linked.  There's not a limited number of BFPs to go round.)

Ah, Mash.  My sister in food-names.  Oh.  MY.  GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!  OMG!  OMG!  You've been and gone and done it, sweetie!!!  Oh, I'm so excited!  LOL!  Squeeeeee!!!!  A new potato!  LOL!

Ah, man.  I'm completely discombobulated now....

But... curry night?  Um.  It's a long way, but.... not entirely impossible.  Although it looks more expensive to train it to Birmingham than to London!  26th Nov in Birmingham, right?


----------



## Ourturn

Zahida - I am so sorry its a bfn, its so so hard                        

Spuds - omg that's amazing! Congrats! I MUST start taking dhea! 

Just sneaking on


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Zahida - I am so so sorry lovely. Difficult on the same day as Spuds fab news too. But what AOC said is so pertinent - there are NOT a finite number of BFP's. Take good care of yourself lovely. And thank you so much for thinking of me (and Mal) at such a difficult time for yourself, what a big heart you have.

Spuds -        Congratulations lovely. I am so pleased for you. I have faith in the old DHEA too, I'm sure that's the reason my response went from 1 immature egg to 2 mature eggs, (when I was 4 years older too.) I will keep everything crossed that you have a smooth 8 months ahead of you.

Almond - I was so pleased to hear bout your 100% FERTILISATION. Come on embies!

LV - 4 follies is just great - 2 spare. Way to go.

Love to you all,
Jo x


----------



## elinor

sneaking on at work....

Zahida - so sorry - sending thoughts and    and hoping you and DH are comforting each other.... no wisdom or words to offer - just hoping the heartfelt support from here reaches you.

best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## elinor

sneaking back for a quick post (sorry to all those I miss out - can't do a mammoth catch up and manage lunch!)

Spuds - fantastic news!!! wonderful - so pleased to hear about your   . Congratulations and like everyone else I want to know when you are having your first scan! We want you to see baby new potato!!

Almond - 100% fertilization is fab! hope those two embies come back home with you soon, and stay around for the full nine months!

LV - four follies!! Fantastic! Hope they keep growing and you stay sane with all the madness of cycling overseas/ time differences/ extreme weather situations. 

Little Me - did your computer viruses get fixed yesterday? Hope all is well with that (and you are gradually feeling stronger about other things).

Shortie - Hi there you! Can anyone come for a curry in November? Birmingham is on direct train route from Edinburgh, would be nice to meet you in 3d.

Jo, Popsi, Laura, Tracey, RC, LW, Annas (sobroody and of C), Heaps, Nix (where are you?) sending    and   
Everyone else - hope all is well. I am getting to that end of 2ww stage where one minute you are convinced it has worked, the next that it has failed. Only not testing early so I can live in the bubble another couple of days hoping that it has worked this time....
love and best wishes to all
elinor x


----------



## Spuds

Just sneaking on at work to send a huge hug to Zahide. Sweetheart I am so very very sorry love and wish I could give you a hug for real xxxxx take some time honey and go easy on yourself - we are all here for you my love xxxxxxxxxx

Spuds 
xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies   


So glad im home im pooped    


Zahida so sorry sweetheart        as i said earlier please do not drive urself crazy looking for answers cos there are none      


Aofc let me know which train station u would be coming from and i'll ask my neighbour to push the special button on his computer and see what price he can come up with  
Spuds here come the             brilliant brilliant news for you and gav.     


Elinor            for ya sweetheart     
LV great news on the follies hunny        


Im gonna try and make a list now for the curry night, please let me know if you want to come or if you've said ur coming and ive missed u off the list     Cant help it i am blonde after all, even if it is out of a bottle   


Friday 26th November


LM
Arsey 
Spuds
LV
Tracey
Elinor
AofC
Donks
Heaps
Annasob
Shortie
Louises
Laura u said u love curry but dunno if that means ur coming or not   
Zahida - maybe

Anyone else


----------



## T0PCAT

shortie66 said:


> Im gonna try and make a list now for the curry night, please let me know if you want to come or if you've said ur coming and ive missed u off the list   Cant help it i am blonde after all, even if it is out of a bottle
> 
> you make me laugh
> 
> I am tentatively going to say yes for the 26th - might be away for my birthday that week. Will know nearer the time
> 
> Elinor


----------



## laurab

Zahilda - How are you doing now? Are you at work?  As Sausage says, go do something you love doing. Spend some money, new hair do, or the ole favourite nice nosh and wine. I have been thinking of you all day and hope your doing as well as can be expected on a day like this.   


Elinor - Hang in there sweetpea.


----------



## wishy-washy

Zahida, I'm so sorry you didn't get the news we were all hoping for you. Big hugs   

Malini - I've not posted since you got your result either. I was so desperate for it to have been a positive, you sound so grounded and I wish you the best of luck with whatever direction you decide next   

Spuds - Wow, what fantastic news  I bet you haven't come back to down to earth yet. My BFP is only just sinking in with me now so it may take you some time to truly believe it. You've made my day with that news. 

Reading along with you girls I long for happiness for you all and it's just so lovely when we get another positive story. I just wish it didn't take so long, you're all amazing  

Elinor & LV     

Hello to everyone else  and  to you all xxx

Wishy-Washy


----------



## wishy-washy

Thought this might help all those struggling with BMS. 

I've been wanting to post about Maca since I got my BFP but have been a little timid in doing so as there are still question marks over whether my twins have a chromosomal problem until I cave in and do an amnio test to prove otherwise. From the scans I'm pretty sure everything is fine but when I first found out there might be one I really worried that it might have been because of something I was talking (although I was only taking vitamin and mineral supplements, spirulina, maca, B vits, preconception vits etc). I have googled loads and Maca is a vitamin supplement so couldn't possible casue chromosomal problems (its just me worrying) and is used for fertility by loads of women. I was going to wait until I had the all clear on the chromosome front to tell you how it turned me from what you have been describing in your sex talk into a sex starved 18-20 something year old. But with all the talk about BMS I thought I should share it with you sooner rather than later. 

I read on FF about Maca as a vitamin supplement for ttc. It is a natural viagra for men but the local women also take it to conceive, it's from a root vegetable and I bought my organic joyvit Maca from www.maca.co.uk. I took it 3 times a day, the effect was amazing it not only gave me extra energy but I couldn't take my eyes off my DH and couldn't wait to lure him into bed, spent lots of time thinking of ways to seduce him, it gave me a sex drive that I had never experienced before. The month we conceived we did it every 24hrs from about day 4, mainly because I just couldn't get enough. Before I was just like many of you have described but this definitely took the effort out of it. I read in zita wests book, and I think Purple posted a bbcnews article recently, that sperm quality can be improved if ejaculation happens every day. I didn't put my DH on Maca but it could be a good natural alternative to viagra for anyone who wants to supper charge their DHs/DPs.

Also those of you that suffer from endo, I used to find it too painful and would make excuses to avoid it but after reading Diana Mill's book I did a month of a wheat and dairy free diet adding in new supplements and it did reduce the pain during BMS, although I never got as far as having endo confirmed via larapscopic surgery as was about to have it when got my BFP. 

I do wonder if it was me taking maca that resulted in twins? Has anyone else taken it before? 

Wishy-Washy


----------



## shortie66

Have added u both Z and heaps


----------



## Ourturn

shortie - please add me to the list for the 26th Nov. 

Wishy washy - Lovely to hear from you    It was Pix who got me into Maca last year and I had a suprise natural bfp after taking it for 3 months last September whilst down regging. 
Have been a bit lax taking it along with my zillon other suplements but I need to start taking it again.


----------



## Little Me

Hi all.

Shorts............ is this the place you're thinking of love?

http://www.aroundtheworldin80dishes.net/index.php

If so, ladies, take a look.
It's right in the heart of broad Street so excellent for dancing hot spots too


----------



## shortie66

LM thats the one hunny    looks fab doesnt it?  Me n scottie had booked one night to go, but ended up cancelling as i was knackered as per usual.  Think me you scottie and jay should go check it out tho first make sure its ok for everyone     


Annasob added u hunny


----------



## nicki70

Hello Girls

I hope you don't mind me barging onto your thread but having lurked for months & months I just had to say 'Congratulations' to Jerseyspud on her surprise natural BFP!

    



Jersey - Not sure if you remember me but we were 2ww buddies during your last TX, I'd only managed to get one egg at the time so came on here & got loads & loads of support from you lovely girls.  Also taken your advice & am presently on day 6 of stimms at The lovely Lister & hoping for a better response.   

Wishing you all the best & I shall go back to just lurking...   

Nicki xx


----------



## Little Me

I remember you Nikki   
Lots of luck love and come join us anytime   

Shorts- Perhaps I'll give em a call and see what's what with reserving a table?


----------



## shortie66

Yes nicki cmon join in with us.    We dont just talk about tx on here you know, we discuss sex (or lack of it) eggs (or lack of them) having an orgasm before et (do it urself style) or where were gonna go for our next p1 ss up, ermmmm i mean nice quiet restrained night out. Obviously with no dancing or drinking   


LM good idea


----------



## nicki70

I know!

That's the reason I'm still lurking!!!       

OK, I'll let you know how I get on at my first stimm scan tomorrow....


----------



## T0PCAT

Laura - didn't go in to work ended up 'working from home'.  Boss was lovely said to take as much time as I needed.  Will head back in tomorow, no point moping around at home on my own.

Think it is going to be quiet night with a pizza and some wine (gonna be cheap date).   

You and AOC are right we need to treat ourselves - we were planning a trip to Iceland in August and out it on hold because of the tx cycle.  So going to start organising it and put IVF on the back burner for a few months.  

Thinking of taking DHEA for a few months too and maybe some of this maca that wishy mentioned too.  Can anyone advise on the daily doseage of DHEA I should take?

  LM, niki, wishy, shortie, heaps, SB, spuds, izz, nix, mal, jo, gb, almond, lv, rc, lw, tracey, mag, calypso


----------



## TryMeditate

Hello,

I know it's been so long most of you have probably forgotten me!  I was sooo hoping to write a long post today, but it looks like one minute more on FF will be pushing it... I haven't read back at all - im so sorry :-(.  

I just wanted to say I think of you all really often.  So much has been happening with us - all home \ financial \ country of residence issues - people ask me how it is i havent fallen apart with whats been goin on , but really i think...sure i dont have a minute to myself, don't sleep much, it is stressful - but compared to infertilty... this is a walk in the park.  

apologies for the punctuation, but i'm typing one handed as my little miracle sits on my lap grabbing the computer     

it looks like in september \ october things will settle down a little for us.........and I'm hoping I can post a lot more then!

I really have to go. Just wanted you all to know im thinking of you and sending all the love and hugs i can.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Evening Ladies


Zahida - Firstly can I send you some more       what a lovely boss you have - makes a real difference xx - I hope you enjoy your pizza tonight honey and grab a bottle of wine and some nice expensive chocolate xx nothing like it with a lovely long bath and a silly dvd      we all have each other here love through the good times and the bad and we get there together -promise xxxxx


Nicki70 - Of Course I remember you honey xxxx lovely to hear from you and thank you for your message - please come and join us - we wont bite (well dunno about that Shortie one lol) - good luck and let us know how you got on xxxx


Girls - I am so touched by all your messages - trying very hard to keep it together but your words and kindness mean so much to me and DH - thank you thank you thank you - my only wish is that we all got the BFP's we want and so deserve at the same time so we could have a huge hormonal party together xxxxxxx we will get there I'm sure and I'm sticking here with lifelong friends whatever our outcome  - thats you lot btw   


On the DHEA - I just checked and had flippin chucked bottle out cos was waiting for new batch to arrive and I cant flippin remember the dose now but I took between 2-3 tablets a day - up to the maximum dose - and took them since April/May - definitely felt they were doing something - wasn't always convinced it was good because it messed with my cycle but I'm not complaining now at all !!


Going to get the new potato (PMSL Shorts) scanned next week I hope - and look forward to a curry and a bed at Shorts in November - cant wait - thanks Shorts xxxx


Good Luck Almondy xxxx and LV xxxxxx sending loads of this       


Love to Mal, Nix, So Broody, LV, LJ, Calypso, GB, RC, Sausagio, and the whole team - would be lost without you all


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Zahida - re the DHEA, 75 mg is the usual max dose for fertility. Try that, and get 25 mg tablets so you can drop to 50mg a day if you get bothered with side effects. i didn't get any side effects (except they made me really horny, not necessarily a bad thing!

Also, it needs to be ultra-micronised quality (try dhea.com, but they had sold out of ultra-micronised recently so you may have to wait a bit.)

Big hug for you tonight.   x

Ps Hi Sam - lovely to 'see' you.


----------



## laurab

Z - How old are you? I think they reccommend 75mg if your 40ish, I took 50 mg for 4 months before my successful cycle as I was 32.  Enjoy your pizza.  In your honor I'm gonna have wine too and chinese.... dirty food always makes you feel better.


Nicki - welcome back. Good Luck tomorrow.


Sam - Glad all is well with you and your little perfect angel!   


Spuds -   


Right off to get on with bits.... may be back later may not.  Work tomorrow then camera club so if not later... will check in on Friday.


----------



## T0PCAT

Laura - I am 39 and turn 40 in November.  Will try 75mg initially can always drop it if I have any side effects (tho DH would love it if my sex drive perked up).  Checked DHEA.com they are expecting somemore stock mid August.  

Jo, spuds


----------



## Züri

Z I am really sorry


----------



## lucky_mum

Zahida - so, so sorry it didn't work hon    (and that I missed you off my personals late last night   ) - sending you huge


----------



## laurab

Zahida - I would just get the ordinary DHEA to get you going, thats all I took, dont want to be waiting 6 weeks to start! 


Hiya Steph..


----------



## Kittycat104

Evening all


Zahida - so sorry - BFN is so tough.  Glad you have spent the day composing yourself at home.  Look to the future, those frosties are waiting for you and I am hoping one (or both!) of those will be your magic embie.  I have been taking 75mg too - can't say its made any difference to my sex drive at all though - just given me lots of spots and the last few weeks, my hair is falling out quite a lot.  No wonder my sex life is a bit down the pain - I am not exactly a pretty sight!  Think I need to get started on the maca...


Jerseyspuds - scan next week - how exciting!  Have you done anything else to celebrate today?


Shortie - loving your summary of our chat. Count me in for the curry.


Hugs to everyone else - LV, Almond, Malini, Tracey, Laura, LM, Calypso, Wishy Washy, RC, Anna x 2 and anyone I have missed.


Louise xx


----------



## shortie66

Counted u in louises   


Steph what about you hunny?     


Laura and you too hunny, u keeps ignoring me


----------



## mag108

Zahida
Very very sorry to hear your news sweetie. Have a big hug from me sweetie. We are all here for you. Take good care x




Spuds: Very good news ! What a surprise! x


----------



## Little Me

I'm looking forward to our Do girls.


BUT- I can't help by    that none of us will be drinking alcohol due to being well n truly up the duff  


Watching Peter Andre       


xxxx


----------



## laurab

Ahh Shortie Pants Im not ignoring you!! My personals are very very poor at the moment.. have been for a while... sorry.   Birmingham is prob too far for me to come for an evenng, I'd love to stay over but not left the bobbings over night yet...  I will have a think its still a while off and I could maybe look at tim taking the poppets to Notts and then meet him on the sat maybe....it is also the same week as my photography exhibition which is on the sun-tue the week before so tim will have to  have the poppets for 3 days already that week.  It will be an entire year almost to the day since we had our xmas do last year.  Wonder how many bubs and babies we will have produced this year!    


My feet stink... any suggestions?


----------



## beachgirl

I'm joining in the wine party..along with lemon cheesecake,...


----------



## Spuds

Laura B - DH's answer for my stinky feet is to cut them off    


Lou hellooo - so far my treat is being with you lot early, a bath and bed - perfect xxx


Love to all


Spuds
xxxx


----------



## shortie66

laura ahhhh good i kept thinking i had bo     Stinky feet    Washing up bowl and plonk ur feet in while watching the telly, i havent done that in years       Hope u can find some way to make it up here tho      


Beachy how bout you hunny


----------



## Donkey

Zahida I'm so sorry... we all understnad how you feel, take care   

Lots of love
xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies     

Zahida - I am so sorry about your BFN - please look after yourself and try not to beat yourself up trying to find a reason why it didn't work - unfortunately there isn't always an obvious reason   . Rest assured though, it won't be due to anything you did/didn't do, so please don't think it is. Hope you enjoy your you time and whatever it was naughty you decided to have tonight. Sending you and DH loads of           

Shortie - Spuds can have the double bed for her and baby spud - I'm quite happy with a sofa/floor as I do intend to be drinking this year (you have been warned  )   

Spuds - I couldn't believe it when I saw your post - congratulations to you and Gav   - RH and I are over the moon for you. Don't even think about any dieting now, Mrs, or else   And curries are fine to eat in pregnancy - I had a craving for them, so you'll be fine in November.   

We had a lovely day with Malini and Charlie today and Emilia enjoyed her first train journey. Piccies will be on ** in a few minutes.

       to Almond, LV and Elinor and   to Team PR.

Love and           to everyone.

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Spuds

RC         Thank you honey xxx cant wait for Nov and will be good for you to be able to drink this year !! xxx 


Spuds
xx


----------



## Donkey

Spuds what can i say  Fantastic news, soooooo exciting    Enjoy every minute   

Shortie - me too!!!!!!!!!!!!     It looks like lots of us will be in Brum!

Laura  I've heard stinky feet are made worse by not drinking enough water.  Do you drink enough?

So it looks like a little London meet after work on Thursday 29th July.  Now I falter....any suggestions as to where?

Anna thank you for the invite I will let you know   

I had an appt through today for my cyst operation, I'so relieved it's when I'm on holiday...I'm such a coward   

I have a ginger kitten ticked under my arm helping me type   

much love
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Thank you Donks


----------



## shortie66

Donks added you sweetheart     


Arsey       we may have to have a drinkathon      


Evening spuds, hope ur looking after the baby new potato


----------



## T0PCAT

Donks - I quite often have kitty sitting on my lap when i am typing.  Suggestions for meeting up: 

if the weather is good then there are a couple of fixed boats with bars near embankment 

or there is a really nice underground wine bar called O'neils near there too but that can be really busy. 

Going to be in London on saturday for my friends wedding reception so can ask them where is good to go

failing that you can't go wrong with covent garden


----------



## Spuds

Evening Shorts   


Evening Zedders


----------



## Kittycat104

Ping pong or wahaca quite good for a meet up.  Where is it easiest for everyone to get to?


----------



## laurab

Maybe we should send ALly and Pix and invite to drinks?


----------



## LV.

Zahida - so sorry sweetie pie. Hope you had that treat. Lots of love xxx

Elinor - possie vibes coming your way

Sorry rubbish persos but I can only seem to use the quick reply thing here, can't to PMs either, just won't type in the box, grrrrr

Had scan today and lost a follie - puh! So the tiddler jumped ship but the other 3 are doing fine. E2 is only 100 but Sher said not to worry as that happens in this protocol. Back tomorrow for next scan. 

Still sooooo hot, can't sunbathe as the heat is intolerable. 

I'm up for curry!! And London meet, is there a date for that or did I miss it?

Yippeeee for Spudsie once again!

Oh and hello Sam! Lovely to hear from you xx


----------



## calypso-sky

wot is happening couple hours away and i feel left out boo hoo who is going where and when ,,,


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Yet another day off for me today   


Am gonna catch up with as much ironing as i can manage, do a little leaflet drop for cafe, and inaly go get scottie his birthday card/pressies etc.


Calypso think some of the london girlies are having a little meet up soon, and we are organising a curry night in birmingham on friday 26th november for our pr early xmas do      let me know if u wanna come hunny   


I have gynea today, feeling a bit    about what to say


----------



## purple72

Good luck today shorts sweetie,

I'd love to come to the curry night but I think I'll still have little one firmly attached to my breast at that point (if all goes well) if DH has his way! he came home form a Sisters away day yesterday and told me I can start to hand express x3 a day from 36 weeks WTF    apparently then I can draw off the tiny drops into a syringe and freeze them. Honestly I just hope the breastfeeding works and I can do it, otherwise he's going to be so disappointed, no pressure hey!

Enjoy your day today ladies thinking of you all xxx


----------



## shortie66

purps couldnt you leave him enough "expressed" for the night       Ahhhh hunny we understand


----------



## purple72

Put me down as a maybe and I'll let you guys know nearer the time, I'd probably come for the meal and then drive home though xxx


----------



## AoC

Ooooh, Shortie.  I could come from Carlisle or Penrith - either works fine.    Is there any chance I could crash at yours?  I really don't mind the floor, honest!

Hugs to you Elinor - fingers still crossed!

More hugs for you, Zahida.  I'm glad you've got good plans, though - you'll have to tell us all about Iceland when you get back!

Gotta rush.  NOT looking forward to today - too much squooshed into it.

Purps - BF is a lovely thing between you and bubs.  Tell him to but out!  ggg  Pressure and worrying about whether it works or not is the last thing you need.


----------



## shortie66

Purps will do sweetheart    no pressure hunny, just see how you feel closer to the time. If we have to give definate numbers i'll just put scott in a frock and a long blonde wig to take ur place      Might have to shave the legs first tho    and god knows where i'll hide his bits   


Aofc yes hunny, you can crash at mine    Spuds has double bed, arsey has big sofa, lv has little sofa (i think) tho hopefully she'll be preggers too and sharing double bed with spuds    we have a double sleeping bag and loads of duvets (god knows where they came from) Will see bil when he comes home and see what he can do on travel tickets. Is there any particular time u would prefer to come down/go back and i'll get him to price as close as possible to the times


----------



## Little Me

Shorts good luck today hun


----------



## Little Me

ladies.....

Forgot to say last night....
I have a spare  room now, Ryan will come on the Saturday so the boys room is free.   
SO- I have a bunk bed and will get a Z bed too so  that's 3 spaces free.
That's as long as someone doesn't mind the top bunk of course?
if not, the bottom bunk and Z bed.

let me know....

xxx


----------



## shortie66

LM thanx hunny    just got ur txt as well, signal is crap round here    


I have managed to empty 1 basket of ironing only 2 to go, but im going shopping first as scotties bday is tuesday and if i dont get today im not gonna get chance to, plus i might need a few new bits myself


----------



## Little Me

what you getting Scottington?
What you getting you?
ps - you can soooo tell you've lost weight- your face looks tiny too


----------



## Little Me

Shorts- who's staying at your gaff?
xx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Team PR....just bobbing on to say hello whilst waiitng for LO to arrive...


----------



## AoC

Shortie and LM, you are such sweethearts!

Shortie, I'd want to be coming down Fri pm, anytime after about 1pm, and coming back late afternoon (allowing for hangover!) the Sat, if that's okay?

I'm totally going to start saving my Starbucks money for this.... gmao - no more good coffee for me!

Oh, and Meant to Say: Orange knickers on sale at Matalan!!!


----------



## Little Me

Shorts - Sarah Swinny is coming too woohoo!!
That's one place at the Green's gone


----------



## beachgirl

The place won't know what's hit it....


----------



## Little Me

beachy- you are coming arent you? 
a place at mine to stay ....
xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

If there is room I would like a bed?


----------



## Little Me

Tracey- yes love, of course    we can have a b'day celebration for you too   
You ok with puss cats?

Ooooh, I've filled 2 vacancies already- excited


----------



## beachgirl

I'd like to come..will have to see if I can sort out trains and somewhere to stay...


----------



## fluffy jumper

I am fine with cats, love other people's just wouldn't want the tie of owning my own.
Don't have a birthday celebration for me or I might cry again!!!  I still remember how delicious those cup cakes were last year.


----------



## calypso-sky

count me in any more free beds or floor space available ...  

let me know LM and shortie can't wait .
just got call from jinny they thing my hsg results are fine to start cycling.. but don't have any blleding hols left s
so next feb.. ahh well more drinking time then


----------



## Little Me

beachy- You're welcome to stay at mine- it'll be you, Tracey & our Sarah?
You'll have to fight amongst yourselves for the bottom bunk / z bed though   
xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Calypso  what great news

Thank you LM, that would be nice


----------



## Little Me

Cal- brill news on hsg and party


----------



## fluffy jumper

If LM and Shortie run out of room I don't mind finding a local hotel


----------



## Spuds

Just bobbing on to say a quick hellooo xxx

shorts enjoy your day off - hope u get a bit of shorts time too xx

sausagio !!! So excited about bir
ingham xx 

Can't wait to see everyone

lv sending loads of love for your follies - 3 is the magic number xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Hiya Spuds...has it sunk in yet? x


----------



## Little Me

Don't be daft Tracey   

Ok- calypso- Shorts has room for you   

Heaps- and you can kip at mine   

I think I'm then officially out of room as I will have 5   
jas ain't gonna know whats hit him


----------



## Little Me

ps- I only have one loo / bathroom so I will  be ready for when everyone gets there 
How's everyone travelling?
car or train?
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

I could always come by car and drive home so there's more room for everyone...probably cheaper than train


----------



## Little Me

Beachy then you can't drink hun
don't be daft
xx


----------



## beachgirl

Well, it's an option anyway LM...do you have any travellodges nearby?


----------



## Little Me

Plenty love but I've got you down at Chez Green - so don't worry but your call of course x
there is one on Broad Street pretty much opposite the proposed venue

Here is link for anyone who need sit

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_book/hotel_overview.php?hotel_id=109


----------



## beachgirl

Thank you sweetie


----------



## Little Me

and the 3 fur babies can meet you


----------



## beachgirl

I should bring mine and Sarah should bring her's...they'd havea  ball


----------



## Little Me

could you imagine 7 cats too!!
Charlie has started growling - first the tesco man and then at Holly last night
little scamp!


----------



## beachgirl

Oh no..mine boy cats' curled up beside me, LO in bed and goodness knows where my girl cat is....


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi ladies - made it into work.  lasted about 10 mins at my desk.  Had a good old cry in the toilets but feeling a little fragile still.  There are two people who know besides my manager both really lovely ladies.  One of them is on the IVF waggon as she has polycystic ovaries so has made it easier to have someone who understands.  

On my own tonight as DH is away working (life has to go on), going to go bug my neighbiour for company.  sorry no perso bobbing on from and its an open plan offcie with no privacy


----------



## Little Me

Z- You're doing well hun. We all repair in different ways and in different time scales. not that we ever really reapair but we get stronger


----------



## beachgirl

ZAhida    sweetie, big hugs, it doesn't get easier does it x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Zahida - big hugs from me too. Take it easy, it's still such early days. Thinking of you. xxx


----------



## IzziLu

Afternoon all   

Zahida      I'm so impressed that you made it into work at all today! It's bound to be a difficult day - look after yourself sweetie     

Purps have you been for your leg check-up this morning    How d'it go? 

and Shorts, hope your gynae appointment has been successful    btw if the curry night is open to all-comers can you put me down as a maybe    I'd absolutely love to come    but it's a bit far in advance to say a definite yes   

Spuds    you seen the doc and sorted your scan yet?   

Nicki    again.... long time no speak    how has your scan gone today? 

Almond - how're those embies doing?      

and LV       for your three wonder follies! Hope the scan goes well today - you must be coming up for EC soon?   

Elinor isn't the 2WW nearly at an end for you now?      for the right result sweetie   

Meant to ask..... Tracey how long you coming to Cornwall for and where are you staying   

Hi Beachy - how's your day going?   

LM is it still really lonely in your office without your brother?     

Jo, I'm sure your still in need of hugs too as well as dishing them out     

and Mal      thinking of you   

RC and LW - how're you mummies doing?   

  Heaps, Cal, AoC, Louise, Laura, Popsi, AnnaSB, Zuri, Steph, Mag, Swinny, Donks, LJ and everyone else I've missed   

Working from home this afternoon and struggling to get my concentrating head on..... hence why I'm here     

Love to everyone   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Rural Chick

Zahida and Jo -            to you both xxxx

I'm getting all excited about our Team PR night out        
        

  for those persos Izzi - we're great thanks xxxx


----------



## LV.

Thanks Spuds - did you get my text? I have just thougt I think I must have sent it to your old no before you moved to Jersey as I lost a bunch of newer numbers when I got my new phone xx

Excited about curry!

Can someone tell me when the London meet is please?

Nervous about scan today, hope I don't lose anymore follies. Why does this always happen to me? This is the 3rd cycle where follies have disappeared on me 

Xx


----------



## beachgirl

Izzilu, it's going ok thank you for asking, just really itchy as my rash is back...sure excema is a sign of high NK cells..

Hi RC and LV x


----------



## fluffy jumper

London meet is 29th July after work.  Somewhere central


----------



## beachgirl

I'm in London on the 31st july if anyone is around?


----------



## IzziLu

LV - I'm sure it will be ok today....Sher predicted three eggies didn't he?     

Beachy    for itchy rashes     

RC I can see you're excited!        

Tracey - PMing you in a mo   

I xXx


----------



## LV.

Thanks Tracey but poop - will miss it as not back from Vegas till 1st August. Will miss you in London too Beach which is a shame xx

Thanks Izzi. Just had a word with myself as promised I'd be super positive all the way through this and not get in a tiswas. Only need 1 hey.

Xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Izzi.  I have sent you a PM about Cornwall incase my reply gets lost among posts.

I emailed CRM today to find out where I am on the list - apparently I am next on the list - eeek.  I had better decide whether I want to go ahead.  I did a very early pee stick this morning.  Partly because I was going to call CRM and thought I might get a plesant surprise with a first response and partly because I am giong out drinking tonight .  Unsurprisingly it was BFN, I know I am only on day 23 but first response says it is 99% accurate six days early.

Zahida.  As others have said, the fact that you are at work at all means you are very brave.

Beachy, I will get back to you about 31st July


----------



## Little Me

Hi **** y x

Izz- I'm ok love, just havin a cuppa    still got over a week left  but forgot to mention...my lovely cousin form London is coming to share our  office from next week doing his IT receuitment as his wife has had a big promotion in Birmingham so they're moving   
Really looking forward to that
xx

LV lots of luck hun


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies   


Well im in complete     here, went for gynea app she asked for past history ivf etc, said yes they could get tubes removed went off to see the big boss man, came back and said ok we have a date of August 11th. So looks like i'll be in and having it done ermmmm 2 weeks next wednesday.   


Will read back in a bit and find out how many i need to add to list. 


Heaps will an airbed do hunny? have run out of beds and sofas    


Zahida take ur time sweetheart, just tiny small steps


----------



## fluffy jumper

OMG that is quick shorts.  Are you sure it is the NHS you are talking about!

Re curry night, will you be moved house by then?


----------



## Little Me

Shorts - oooh just had your text   
Think Calypso will be at yours hun not  heaps
 
Hope you're ok


----------



## popsi

just a quick one as making tea


Shorts .... WOOOO HOOOOO how fab honey, not for the surgery but you know where i am coming from xxx its made on tx that we get excited about operations we must be   

love to everyone.. got to dash need to prepare fish xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi LM - lovely ** piccies of you and Jase    

LV - good luck for your scan and      that no more follies disappear    

Tracey -        day 23 is way too early - my line on one of those 6 days early pee sticks was really faint with an HCG of 71.    

Beachy - can't wait to meet you at the curry if we haven't met before. Sorry about the itching.    

Izzi - that was only beginning to get excited - you wait til we get closer to the day      

Shorts - hope all goes well at the gynae      Just read your post - OMG that's good news. I'll bring my camping mat and sleep on the floor so someone else can have the sofa.    

Popsi - hope you and your princess are both OK.


----------



## shortie66

Tracey yep hun defo nhs      think it was when i gave her my history of investigations with the nhs that shocked her    Hopefully should be moved by end of august if everything goes to plan.   


Arsey u have already bagged the sofa, but if u could still bring the camping mat someone else could always use it      

LM oh god course it is    Just saw heaps post asking if there was room for her anywhere and got a bit confuddled    


Popsi know what u mean hunny     Scared to death tbh but will be glad when its done.


----------



## IzziLu

Wow Shortie that's seriously speedy, good on ya! Sounds like you guilted the doc into doing something quickly     

All this talk of where everyone's sleeping - isn't it a bit academic - won't you all be up     all night?   

LM - that's great that your cuz is coming to join you, it'll be a real family affair in that office of yours


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Shortie - that's great news about the tubes!!! Get em out and get back for your frosties girl!

RC and Izzi - thanks for the hugs. That's really sweet of you to think of me. And they are needed too. 

Much love to you all, jo x


----------



## shortie66

Jo any chance of persuading u to come up for a curry       Ah big         darling


----------



## beachgirl

LO just gone so going to have a coffee and read back


----------



## Little Me

hugs to Jo


----------



## elinor

Hi guys

Just hopping on at work (giving my self a break from frantic knicker-checking) so not much time for personals (sorry!)

LV - three follies is three chances - hope all three keep going       - there's some hopes and prayers for each little one.

Shortie - brilliant result on the hydro! 11 August! on the NHS! Hope this sorts things for you, so you can cycle in the autumn and get your BFP in 2010... in time for our curry night out?

Tracey - I read the small print (and believe me it was small) on a first response early test thing once, and it only actually claims to be 99% accurate _on the first day of your missed period_ - it _can_ detect up to 6 days before that, and most of the packaging suggests that the 99% accuracy relates to that but it does not, the early use accuracy is much much lower. There was a chart that showed:
day of missed period - 99% accuracy
one day before - 86%
two days before - 71% etc...
(can't remember the exact figures, but basically most women are not producing enough HcG, even when they are pregnant, for it to show positive for even 50% at this stage). This was when I got pregnant last year, so they may have made them better since then, but the packaging looks similar to me, and didn't show me as pg till OTD. Will keep my fingers crossed that things change in the next few days.... 

Laura - hope you can get the little ones accustomed to managing with just their dad so you can join the November curry get-away!

Jo, Beachy, IzzyLu and everyone else: Hello!

bizarre situation at work today (I am a social worker - adults with mental health problems) - stuck outside locked psychiatric ward (buzzer on door not working) - banging on the door and then having to go round the corner to shout through an open window 'let me in!'. Not how it usually goes....

Better go - will post Saturday (OTD), but although I go in 10am they don't phone with results till after 4pm, so it might be later in the day (and I am away tomorrow - might post if I start to get desparate to test early...)

All best wishes and lots of love
Elinor xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Elinor - sending loads of         for Saturday. I love the story of you being locked OUT of the ward    

Almond - hope all is OK in NY           

LV - sending more         for those follies   

Jo - sending more            

Zahida -


----------



## fluffy jumper

I have everything crossed for you Elinor.  I admire you for doing the work that you do.
thanks for the info on 1st response. I think it is still so unlikely to have worked I will have the few drinks I was giong to have tonight.


----------



## shortie66

Just about to update list, so please tell me if i've missed u off and ur coming and vice versa


----------



## shortie66

So far ladies we have:


Defo


LM
Arsey
Spuds
LV
Tracey
Elinor
Donks
Aofc
Heaps 
Annasob
Shortie
Lousies
Sarah (Swinny)
Calypso
Beachy
Ally


Maybes


Laura 
Zahida
Purps
Wazycat
Izzilu
Steph

Ok who are we missing from the last party    


Malini, Almond, LittleJenny, Steph, Rupee, Pixie, Ally, Mir ermmmmm gone blank HELPPPPPPPPP!!!


Plus of course anyone else who would like to come, all most welcome, dont matter if u been on the thread 3 years or 3 days.


----------



## T0PCAT

Hey Girlies, 

just popped on to wish Elinor, Almond, LV good luck with their tx.        

Shorts - sometimes the NHS does get it right   

Spuds, GB - yummy mummies to be    

LM, Jo and Mal - special hugs for you girlies       

AFM - went to step at lunchtime, really enjoyed it.  It took my mind off things for 40 mins trying to follow the instructor.    Going to take the opportunity to lose some weight, get fit again and hopefully mentally fit too. My neighbour and her daughter are going to spoil me tonight, with a chick flick and some wine.....

  to team PR


----------



## Jo Macmillan

shortie66 said:


> Jo any chance of persuading u to come up for a curry    Ah big       darling


When is it? Sorry, I haven't been paying attention as I thought it was too far away, but maybe......?


----------



## calypso-sky

yeah izzi you are right who is gonna be sleeping ? oohhhhI think im crashing at yours shortie is that so ? ive got a blow up velvet number that can be packed up small in a jiffy . double of course if anyone wants to squish in  but looks like i might be sleeping on the roof      loving it ...

Shortie is the test your first time? is it the Hydrosalpiney or the hystercopy ?

tracey good news about crm hopefully you wont need them   

hi zahida          
good luck elinor         
hi LM  thanks for sorting out sleeping stuff for party in brum 
hi RC,  AofC , popsi, purps GB and stan , Spuds and lil potato,      
HI beachy fraggles, sobroody,
anyone i have missed im soo sorry but hope           you accept these ...


----------



## calypso-sky

Hola mi amigo Jo , Buenas Tardes senora...


----------



## shortie66

Jo its on Friday 29th November in Birmingham hunny, loads of wine bars 80's clubs, we can all dance round a handbag to our hearts content      


Calypso velvet number        Scottie already thinks all his birthdays have come at once     Plenty of room on the floors hunny     Nah hunny op is a laparoscopy which aint too bad i've been told   


Hello Zahida sweetheart, enjoy the chick flick and especially the wine


----------



## shortie66

Scott has just told me to tell all the girls stopping at ours they may need to bring chastity belts as our labrador lewis does quite like the females    He has a point, but he is very lovable and cuddly and i promise i will try and make him behave


----------



## calypso-sky

Calypso velvet number        Scottie already thinks all his birthdays have come at once     Plenty of room on the floors hunny     Nah hunny op is a laparoscopy which aint too bad i've been told   

LOL shortie its my blow up deluxe bed lmfao


----------



## calypso-sky

can someone please give me five bubbles im feeling weird with the 802       i will pay if i have to i can make stuff ie sew buttons on and hems and make packed lunches if anyone wants


----------



## purple72

Done Calypso hunny

Evening ladies, 

Big hugs to you all thinking of you.

Rescan went fine so no further follow up

Sx


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies   


Just popping on to say lots of follie growing vibes LV      


I hope all is well Almond      


Sticky vibes Elinor      


Hugs to Zahida, Jo (how's Meglet?) and Malini      


Anyone heard from Driver lately?


Great news Purps   

Sorry I'm so rubbish at personals. Toby sends milky pouts to you all   


Love LW xxxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

thanks purps glad your scan went well must have been scary for yah    

hi toby and LW    how are u coping BF ?


----------



## Overthemoon

Hi Cal, not good with the BF but still hanging on in there. Toby is easily pleased so long as he gets his milk, he's oblivious to the problems!We've been treated for thrush and mastitis but still not resolved the problems. I'm so head over heels in love with him, I love him more each day if that's possible. I hope you're doing ok?


----------



## shortie66

LW toby is just scrumptious.       Any more photos going on ******** soon     


Purps glad rescan went ok hunny       Loads of rest now sweetheart, let dh put all the furniture together


----------



## Overthemoon

Thanks Shortie, I've just been uploading the pics from my camera onto my computer, I think I have nearly a thousand photos!!! Will try to get a couple of the latest ones on there.


----------



## shortie66

LW Ahhhh good i do love looking at photos of our pr newborns gives me hope and gives me the strength to carry on trying. Some peeps may think im weird, and well they'd be right i am weird


----------



## beachgirl

Where has tonight gone...went to Mhell when DH got home with mum to the M & S sale, got back cooked dinner and now finishing off some wine and cheesecake...


----------



## shortie66

OOOOOOOOOO beachy cheesecake, please stop teasing me    i'll go grab my weightwatchers chocolate wafer


----------



## beachgirl

Shorts...and I've just opened a box of Hotel Chocolate SUmmer Desserts too....


----------



## Spuds

I want the chocolate dessert badly     - hiya Beachy xx - no still not sunk in !! xxx 


Shorts - helloooo - cant wait for curry nite - will get flight booked pay day !!


Z - honey you are doing brilliantly xxxx - really good idea to get into the fitness nonsense because at a minimum it keeps your head straight and gets rid of the stress xxxxx sending loads of    your way xxx


LV - hope all is going good honey 


Love to Almond, Calypso, GB LM Tracey and the team 


Tracey xxx not wanting to freak you out or anything but my test was BFN on test date !!!! you  have been warned   


Loads and Loads of Love 
Spuds n LP  
XXX


----------



## beachgirl

Spuds, jsut had a nice lemon meringue


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - I have several +tive tests and only one was early..all the others were not +tive until 14dpo or later...mostly tested with FR's. Implantation can happy any time from 6 - 12 dpo and hcg does not start being produced until implantation occurs. So testing 6 days early ie 8dpo will be pointless for most women as implanation won't have even occured. Think they say that so you test early, test -tive and end up buying more tests!

Evening all x


----------



## Little Me

yo ladies 


**** y-  AM is on hols love- Ireland I believe   


Shorts- I'm rather enjoying arranging the 26th with you hunny   


Elinor- lots of luck love   


i LOVE LOVE LOVE lemon meringue              


I got in tonight from work ladies to find that our neighbour at the back of ours had placed some strips of nails along the top of our yes OUR garden fence                      
- obviously to stop our cats climbing over it - the fact theres loads of other ways over there is besides the point.
Needless to say I stomped round there and politely  told him that he needed to remove them immediately and that I thought it was a very weird and cruel thing that he'd done. My voice was raised, but I kept my cool. 
They were gone within 5 mins of my visit 


What a cock eh!!!!!!


Hi JerseyMids     , LW n Beachy oooh and Anna xxxx
xxxxx


xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

i know I am a bit weird but I think I am addicted to pee sticks.  I love the three minnutes of hope you get.  Promise to leave them alone for a a couple more days at least.  You think I would know, on my successful (although MC) Lister cycle I was a BFN on OTD and BFP two days later.

LM I can't believe the cheek of your neighbour

Purple.  Fab news that all was well at the scan

Almond and LV.  Lots of luck to you both.

Elinor, hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad.

I was very good this morning and got up extra early to get an earlier train so I could get to work and get important things done.  Then got distracted by the Monsoon sale at Waterloo station, spent half and hour and bought a dress.  Ended up getting to work at normal time!


----------



## Ourturn

LM - OMG that's shocking...what c0ck indeed! Have you had problems with him before?

Tracey - looove Monsoon 

x


----------



## Little Me

Tracey love, that's not weird, like you say- it's hope...and hope is such a lovely feeling   
You shopaholic you   


Anna- today was the first time I've ever spoke to him in 11 yrs!!!
When Charlie went missing in Janruary, his wife ws really quite pleasant to Jason too 
They're a couple in their late 60's I'd say and this was the first we knew they thought our cats were "pests" I said to him I don't make a habit of having "words" with my neighbours and why could he not have knocked our door and said he had a problem.
I think I shamed him xx


----------



## Overthemoon

Good grief LM, what a nightmare, you handled that so well   


Beachie, you've got me dribbling here


----------



## Little Me

LW- I coud have punched him really


----------



## Overthemoon

Put the strip of nails under the back wheels of his car?


----------



## Little Me

good idea but he took them down when I told him to


----------



## laurab

Hi girls,


Off to bed in a mo... god you have coverd alot of pages today! 


Got home and my puddy tat has a big tear in his skin.  Its all open about the size of a 1pence. Ive just bathed and put savlon on it. Think I should try to get babysitters tom so I can take him to the vet or should I just wait a couple of days? 


Gonna have to read back now see whats happened to LM...... any other important news today?


----------



## LV.

Hey gals. Not had chance to read back as wifi dodging again so I hope you are all good, but just to say my 3 follies are still there and growing and EC is going to be on Sunday

Mwah!

Xxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Just a quickie!

Shortie - please could you put me down as a maybe - for the same reasons as Laura really, ie not left LO overnight before and not sure who would have her etc as couldn't leave her with DH - also we are now thinking that we will go back to Cz for our FET sometime in October/November, not sure when/depends on cycle etc - let me have a think about it (if Laura does decide to go then maybe we could travel together L?  )

Laura - poor Oscar    how did he do that? I would watch it for a couple of days and see if it starts to heal 

LV/Almond/Heaps/Nicki - good luck with cycling   

Elinor - good luck for testing hon!   

Must go to bed as only got 4 hours sleep last night (V teething) and busy day today - sooo tired!  lots of love to all


----------



## beachgirl

Morning...

Laura    hope that Oscar is ok, keep an eye on him chick and take him tomorrow if he's not better..

LM...WTF..saw the pics you put on **...


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Heaps    it was good thank you..although LO's mum is talking about increasing her nursery days so not sure how much longer I'll be having her for...


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks Heaps...my friend isn't the considerate thinking type so I don't think she knows how much I enjoy having the LO and what it does mean to me...


----------



## laurab

Oh Beachy does she mean on the other days or your day? Maybe she is just giving you an opt out incase its getting too much?


Back in a mo..


----------



## beachgirl

Well she already goes to nursery on a Friday, so it would have to be 2 other days... I know Wed she takes her swimming so it woulnd't be Wed....

Anyone after a babysitter on a Thursday?


----------



## laurab

I work Thursdays Beachy!!!!!!


----------



## beachgirl

Laura...you might have a new Thursday nanny....wish you lived closer...who has them on Thursdays currently?


----------



## laurab

Tim does, he works compressed hours so he works very long days the others and has them on a Thursday, I utterly couldnt let them go to nursery, not yet anyway.  Even better why dont you come down next Thurs evening to meet with the girls, come back with me and stay and then spend Friday doing Chipperly type stuff!!


----------



## Ourturn

Shortie, LM - re November..how about trying the curry house that won the f word? Lasan I think. There's another excellent curry house in St Paul's square too. Know its a bit of a schlep to Broad Street, just an idea. 

I live a 40 min train ride north of brum. We have a spare room with a double bed. Also have an air bed and a sofa.  So if might suit anyone travelling down from the north. We could then catch the train into Brum and back.  So I could put up, up to 4 people IF two of you didn't mind sharing a double bed.

I was going to wait a few days before posting, but as I will need to sort out LIT and will be posting on the LIT thread I should let you know that I got an early faint bfp on an FR yesterday. Retested this am and the line is stronger. I'm only on cd25 but ov'd on cd12/13 so af is due tomorrow or Sunday and I won't even be 4 weeks until Monday. Its been nearly 3 months since I cleared the C and 1st month taking steroids. Tested early as I hadn't been taking celexane, so I took my 1st shot yesterday and started the fanny candles as a precaution. Have a consult with Dr G with a view to sorting out a drip on Monday. 
I can't get excited as I have always lost a pg by 7 weeks, so pray the usual spotting does not start at 5 weeks. But who knows, maybe this will be 9th time lucky? DH is very hopeful as he's convinced clearing the C will be the thing that allows me to carry without mc'ing. 

Anna x


----------



## laurab

OMG SB, I know we mustnt get excited but I so am.  I really think this MUST be your go.       I wont say any more ... oh except how could you not tell us!!!


----------



## Little Me

Anna gosh hun, wow. I'm quietly excited for you . wow!!!!     
With regards to Lasan- that's where I took Jason for his 40th and it  was nice but very pricey.  

laura- Hows your Oscar?
I have a oscar too   

Hi beachy & heaps


----------



## Spuds

Morning All    


Anna YAHOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Oh sweatheart that is just the best news     I am hoping and praying and sending billions of         your way those lines just keep getting stronger xxxxxxxx       




Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## Spuds

LM - WHAT A PAIR OF TOS*ERS !!! let me at em         you did so well not to deck them - if anyone did that about my overly protected and utterly spoilt moggies I'd have to stop myself wrapping the nails round their stupid human heads      not that I'm animal mad or anything ......much    



Beachy - lemon pie yummmmmm xxxx


LV - 3 IS MAGIC xxxxxxxxx


Tracey - nothing wrong with a pee stick addiction but do it post due day my lovely     


Laura -     


Day of boring housework for me - was meant to be in Ragdale Hall for a pamper wkend with Mum but she blew me out the night before because of money    was gutted - never mind has saved me £350 that I could really do with and I've used some of it for my flight in November to see you lovely lot so every cloud has a silver lining xxx


Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## popsi

morning everyone 

oh SB i am excited for you honey ( i know i know but cant help it ! xx) 

morning LM, Heaps, Beachy, Laura, spuds and everyone else

Beachy.. i would love you to look after my princess dreading to go back to work in the new year, your friend must be mad !! xxx

right ladies best dash, millions to do...the big day has arrived xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Laura - because I'm not even 4 weeks and feel I may be jinxing it    

LV - will be thinking of you Sunday      

LM - didn't realise it was pricey..that's a no goer then. 

Spuds - sorry about the pamper weekend   

Thanks pops


----------



## Spuds

So Broody        I know its hard      you are not jinxing anything my love xxx enjoy each day as it comes xxx


----------



## Little Me

ladies- could this be the start of PR luck changing?
First Spudsy, now Anna? xx


----------



## purple72

Laura, haven't read back yet but just wanted to say have sent you a pic of some cream you can pick up at Pets at home stores, it's amazing for healing cats cuts, scrapes and injuries! worth a try! worked a treat on Candy when her eye was all scratched to hell after her stitches got infected. Not expensive about 4 pounds I think lot's cheaper than vets and worked better than the cream the vet gave us that cost 25 pound plus consultation fee xx


----------



## AoC

Anna! I know you must be terrified, but I just wanted to say that I woke up with Nix's Team PR theme tune in my head this morning.... "I got a feelin'.... that today's gonna be a good day...." and I just knew there'd be some good stuff on PR this morning.  Hang on in there, love - you are trying this with a freshly laundered uterus - all shiny and new! It's not the same biology as before.    

LM - well done you! There is nothing so frightening to a male as a tiny woman waging terrible-but-polite war on him.

Laura - if you don't go to vets (my cats are terrible for picking up infections :/) then try bathing with warm salt water once or twice a day. Just soak a cotton wool ball or some kitchen roll in it, and hold on it as long as you can, or catch him and dribble it on him quickly. Difficult, I know, but it helps. We also use either tea tree or a homeopathic cream (for humans!) that has hypericum and calendula in it. *Generally* they seem to like something warm applied anyway, so they've quite enjoyed it when we've tried. And I won't trouble you with the time I had really good results for Merlin (our late lamented huge grey cat) with a home-made yarrow poultice.

No, I am not a witch. I am not at home to mobs equipped with stakes and flaming torches. 

This has been SUCH a freakin' busy week for me.  I'm behind on my writing goals, on my e-mails, on my PMs (RC, I know I have one from you!), and much as I've enjoyed my last two weekends (writing conference and bro's 40th) I am SO LOOKING FORWARD to a weekend at home.

To do list includes:-

Catchup e-mails
Pick up manuscript by the neck and shake it like a terrier with a rat until SOMETHING makes sense
Declare war on mildew and caterpillars in the back yard (I'm thinking a Freddy Krueger theme, replacing the razor hands with gardening gloves)
A trip to the dump with some of the pile of rocks and rubble that's been in the back yard for, um, six years?
Encourage (i.e. threaten and bully while smiling) DH to sow some more of 'his' radishes.
Clear up two dressing tables. Don't ask
Clean up cat sick. Likewise, don't ask.
Cook a version of Murgh Mussallam (sp?) (twice marinaded whole chicken cooked in foil - SCHLURP  ) that Dad used to do for Christmas, while listening to Sense and Sensbility on audio book (is it me, or is Marianne a complete t**t?)
Wibble slightly about missing Dad
Either start A/F and/or do a peestick (don't even go there. *sticks fingers in ears and goes la laaa laaaa*)
Make flapjack
Take flamethrower and/or napalm to front garden. Okay, it might just be a pair of shears.
Pick more sweetpeas  
Retire bolting lettuces, clear and refill containers for next sowings.
Watch about 12 episodes of NCIS, backed up on Sky+
Of course, I'll only do about a third of all that, but I'm still looking forward to the weekend.

And yes, I have had caffeine today. *bounce*


----------



## AoC

Waaaaaaah!  I had that all nicely formatted with bullet points!!!

and, WAaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!  I just hit my elbow on the corner of the filing cabinet!!!


----------



## Spuds

Hiya Sausage


just lost post grrrrr 


Your list tired me out reading it though I did notice a little something in there   sending loads of mash love to you my virtual sister    


Spuds
xxx


----------



## purple72

Bloody hell! Anna hunny very quietly doing imaginary cartwheels for you hunny bunny!! How wonderful is that!    

Sausage I love your posts xx


----------



## laurab

Sausage... could you be our 3rd nat BFP in the same amount of days!!??


----------



## laurab

And I have a to-do list too that involves cat puke and human poo (dont ask!)


Thanks for the oscar advice, it looked a bit dryer today so fingers crossed we wont need the vets, no idea how he did it... maybe cauf=ght on a thorn or something? He is a very soppy persian so lets me do anything to him. I did bath it last night and this morning ... must admit didnt use salt... will do later.  I'll try nip to pets at home when tim home later as on own today.  Is it ok to use normal human savlon? AS thats all I have in??


----------



## purple72

Sure it'll be fine laura hunny, though worth getting that stuff in as it's amazing, has T tree lavender and Aloe in it and just works a treat, is also harmless when they lick it xx

Sausage sweetie     x


----------



## popsi

OMG !! sausage ... what a fab post x oh i noticed the little    mention...    
purps glad your leg is better honey x

i should go to bath soon lol x


----------



## Spuds

Right - must do housework lol


Laura - defo try salt water - my vet suggested it on one of my moggs on a really nasty gammy wound and it did wonders xxxx


Spuds
xx


----------



## beachgirl

SB


----------



## mag108

SB: wishing all the best for you. Know how hard this bit is but you have done so much now to resolve issues.


----------



## nicki70

Hi Girls 

Thank you for asking about my scan which I had yesterday & all seems to be going ok so far.  Was really worried as have had 2 bad responses at my last clinic but they said i had 4/5 good sized follies on my right ovary & 1 good size on my left plus a few tiddlers which may or may not catch up. Phew!   

Must say I really like the Lister, they were happy for me to try the short protocol (although Dr Tolba didn't think it would make any difference to the amount of eggs I get) & yesterday was made to feel completely normal for having that amount of follies after 7 days of stimms - infact I was told this was very good for someone of my age (40!). So maybe I'm not a poor responder after all & it really is down to the right drugs & protocol... 

At my last clinic (NHS) I only got 3 eggs the 1st time & just 1 on the second despite my FSH being 6 & AMH 23!!  The Lister retested & FSH now is 8 & AMH 9, so AMH has nose dived in the last year but seem to have a better response with the new drugs.  As furious as I was with my NHS clinic at least I didn't have to pay to find out what doesn't work! Next scan is on Monday so hopefully I will get a rough idea of when egg collection will be.       

Anyway - Sorry this is a me post & am chuffed that some of you still remember me from Feb/March time!

Annaofcumberland - Presume your also called sausage?!  Good luck getting through your list!         

Laurab - Hope the cat get better & you find a way of getting to the vets if needed! 

Jerseyspuds - Still smile when I think about your news        xx

Nicki xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Sausage, I love your posts.  

Annasb.  Don't worry about jinxing.  I firmly believe that what will be will be, it doesn't matter whether you mention it early, (or look at a pair of designer maternity jeans like I did on ebay and thought that's what jinxed a pg!).
Just think, you have one major hurdle out of the way, getting pg in the first place.  I will of course have absolutely everything crossed for you.

Nicki70.  sounds like your tx is going well.

Almond.  Any news on your embies? have I missed a post?


----------



## shortie66

Morning all posting from phone so a bit crap!
So broody quietly doing a jig round the cafe tables 4 u xxx
Nicki great news on the follies hunny xxx
Pop back on when im home 2 post properly lol
Love 2 all xxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Just a quickie to say well done nix70 xxxx that's brilliant news and so chuffed all is going well for you at lister xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AoC

It WAS a particularly upbeat post, wasn't it?  LOL!

Well done Nicki!

Don't see why savlon would be a problem, Laura.   

I shouldn't have mentioned anything re A/F or not.  *eyeroll*  There's no particular reason to be hopeful, just after our joint BMS revelations, you'll understand that a month where there's any chance at all is a pretty rare and wonderful thing.    That's all.


----------



## Ourturn

Nicki - that is a fantastic response taking your age into account! Keep growing follies     

Tracey - with my 1st bfp I bought some maternity clothes in the sale and even a couple of baby grows. How niave was I! Couldn't bare to get rid of them as I didn't want to look at them so they have stayed hidden in the loft. Was convinced that bought on my run of miscarriages...daft I know. You are right...its the 1st major hurdle over with (which is a hurdle considering I turn 39 soon poor amh etc) ...next will be hcg levels, then the 6 week scan.

Anna - thanks my love, when are you testing?   

Laura - bless your puddy cat. Laughed at your pooh comment. Daisy left me a deposit this am despite going in the garden a few minutes before! 

Thanks Mags, Shorts, Beachey, Purps

Although I am supposed to be on my holibobs now, have just done 3 hours of work and have a bit more to do this pm    Ahh well at least I can have tv on. 

Anna x


----------



## beachgirl

I keep going and doing some ironing...only managed 5 things so far!!!


----------



## purple72

Beach sweetie I can send some over if you need some more?

For those charter members that have lost the links to the extra smiley icons here is a new link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242407.0;topicseen


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anna.  I'm not a fan of hcg levels, since my mc after ivf at the lister when the levels were doing as they should but the pg wasn't I don't really believe in them very much.  I think the scan is what counts.  It is gonna seem like the longest two weeks of your life.  I remember wishing I could take a sleeping pill which would make me sleep for two weeks and wake up on the day of the 1st scan.

I am having a very tearful day today for some reason.  Started when the head teacher at school asked to meet to discuss a letter I had written (long story, Max put in a class with none of his friends, school fobbed us off last year saying next year they would mix them up, found they aren't mixing them and max is sad still to be in the other class). It is not that big a deal as he is relatively happy .  Anyway after i left I started crying and now can't stop.  DH asked me if I had been crying and I said NO.  Rubbish that I don't want to open up to my DH, would rather discuss here.
I suppose it is probably all the other supressed emotions rather than the school issue but I am worried that if I meet with her later on I will cry and a) teacher will think I am an emotional wreck crying over my childs class b) Max will think it is a really big deal as he will think i am crying over what class he is in - can't say to a five year old 'oh don't worry darling I have all sorts of other supressed emotions'!


----------



## purple72

Oh Tracey sweetie, take some deep breaths and if the tears come just say to the teacher that it's a tough time right now and this is one of many things you are juggling.

Or put meeting off! wish I could send you some real hugs, but here are some cyber ones x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Thanks Purps.  school finishes at 1.30 so i need to pull myself together incase she nabs me in the playground


----------



## purple72

Take some deep breaths sweetie, and if she does stop you just say " can we do this another time please? I'm reslly not in the right frame of mind today, sorry" 

Big hugs sweetie xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Travey- I agree with Purps love


----------



## beachgirl

Tracey,    I know its hard but try and talk to DH, maybe he could then go with you to the school, I'm terrible at trying to express what I feel in words...much easier to do it on paper, I always get emotional...

Purps, gave up ironing...


----------



## Overthemoon

Woweee AnnaSB, that's fantastic! Come in embie, snuggle in tight       Get your feet up and stop working on holiday!


Beachie, you can come and squidge Toby whenever you want to, you don't have to wait for a Thursday   


Great news Nicki      


Well done LV, come on follies     


AnnaSausage, feet up for you too young lady     


LW xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey       maybe being emotional is a good sign iykwim!   

LW - thanks. 

Spoke to Mr G and he sounded so genuinely happy. He does want me to go to Athens and pooled donor lit. There will be a clinic in August so I am going to get booked into that.  He said whilst clearing C will bring my nkcells down..it takes up tp 9 months...and I have only been clear for 3 so will need to continue with steroids, IL drips and get my levels retested in 3 weeks

Anna x


----------



## Spuds

Anna    


Tracey - are you there ? ok now ? - I know its hard talking to our DH's sometimes but on this occasion he may be what you need to give you that extra support at school when you need it honey and/or can you do my favourite trick and delegate this one to him     xxx


Got to go to M&S and get something edible in the house for me and the cats   


Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Spuds

Sorry and DH


----------



## laurab

Mmmmm M&S grub!


----------



## beachgirl

Just got up from a lovely afternoon sleep...off out tonight for sister's 40th, I've organised a meal at our local indian..

LW...you might just find me knocking one day soon chick, hope you're both doing ok?

Mmm..M & S...called in the food department last night after hitting the sales..thye do know how to tempt you don't they...

Laura, would love to come next week but we're in London on the Sat so I think twice in one week would be pushing it...


----------



## laurab

Aftrenoon nap! Ohhh nice.  What you doing in London? Show? Meal/ hotel? Alway doing something nice!


----------



## Little Me

Girlies,

Just want to wish you all happy weekends, got to go as one of our schools has just called me to say he needs to spend some BIG ££££ before end of term othewise they lose the ££. So got big quote to do now
             

Love to you all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies   


Not had chance to catch up properly yet, been a manic day today.


Tracey hope u are ok the school sweetheart       


Love and        to everyone.  Scott taking me out for tea in a bit, all i've had to eat today is a banana, not had time for anything else


----------



## beachgirl

LM...oh add an extra few bucks on the end hun..

Shorts, enjoy your meal out, you deserve a good night..might see you later on the JD....

Laura, we're down with friends for the day, they've booked a show but we're doing the galleries then we've booked a restaurant for dinner before coming home..can't afford to stay overnight


----------



## shortie66

Beachy have a lovely time sweetie    hmmmmm london hotel prices are mega expensive. Yes i think you should join me on the jd later


----------



## Züri

Woo hoo Anna Sb what amazing news!!! so pleased for you xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Anna SB -      cone on little embie, pls hang around we are really lovely on the PR board honest

AOC      hope its good news

Sorry no persos heading out in 5 mins

I didn't sleep very well lastnight so tired beyond belief.  Been invited to a work friends house to meet her family and pizza (twice in one week!!!).  Then in London tomorrow for my friends wedding reception, haven't seen them for ages so looking forward to seeing them

AF has arrived with a vengence so feeling doubly rubbish

love to all


----------



## laurab

Enjoy your meal out shorts what you having? Dont tell me if its Thai as I'll be Tooooo jealous!


SOunds a lovely day Beachy, hope you have a fab time.... what you got planned this weekend? 


Zahilda -    Its just crap isnt it, you have all the heart ache of a bfn and then the pain in the @rse that is AF.


Sausage - how did you get on with your jobs.... most impotantly has af arrived? Or have you peed on a stick??


----------



## LV.

Wooooo hooooo for Anna! Amazing news girlie. Best chance yet, eh? That is worth some bubbles in my mineral water me thinks

Xxx


----------



## calypso-sky

nice one Anna         wonderful good news cameth in 3's       as Zahida says please stay with us so we can name you and see you next spring      

enjoy your frens wedding Zahida     
LV sending you loads of        hope you coping over there
HI laura , zuri , Purps, Izzilou ,shortie and beachy  

tracey hope you managed at the school ok babes 

LM plenty work for your dh over the summer keep him busy more time for you on here   
HI Purps and AofC
A BIG SHOUT OUT TO OUR PR GIRLS SPUDS AND GINGER AND STAN AND MINI SPUDNICK  
Ive got a pimms in my hand got work tomorrow oooohhh do i have more pimms or do i goeth to bed ?


----------



## calypso-sky

thanks for my 77's girls thank you


----------



## laurab

More Pimms I think Calypso!


----------



## shortie66

Defo more pimms cal     


Think im gonna hit the jd in abit, as never did get out for tea.   


You joining us on the rum tonight laura


----------



## purple72

Definately pims sweetie, have blown you a few more

Enjoy your drinky poos ladies and have a nice evening!

Sxxx


----------



## shortie66

Purps are u joining us with an orange squash         ANd has ur lovely dh put all the furniture together yet


----------



## calypso-sky

ahh purps u spoil me       
check my ** chicks there is a naked granny on there my fren sent me thought it was awfulll... 
shortie might have pimms straight
u joining us laura


----------



## laurab

yup Im here girls.


Just popped some stiliton mushrooms in the oven and got a ice bottle of red here.  Got no coke for my rum so that'll have to be for tomorrow!   


Still got few jobs to do... should be finished in time for masterchef i hope!    I love food!


----------



## Kittycat104

Anna - wow!  I am quietly very hopeful for you xxx

I am joining you all on the white wine


----------



## Kittycat104

Forgot to say to LM - just seen those awful spikes on **.  Is the man some sort of mean cat torturer?


----------



## fluffy jumper

Evening girls. I am about to open a bottle of wine.

when I got to school the head said she had a long talk with Max and his teacher and they were leaving him where he was.  Typically I can't get a thing out of Max as to what she said.  there was so much going on I didn't get chance to get emotional as I had to get him and his friend to a party.  In one way it is good as to be honest I think my tears are more about the other things like my failure to give him a sibling.  I just feel so that I shouldn't be in this situation.  If Marcus hadn't died I would be very happy with my family of two and as 44 and 3/4 be happy with a 5 and 8 year old.  I wouldn't have ever had a miscarriage or infertility.  it is pants.

Feel a bit better but I know it just lays under the surface.

I will be more cheery for the rest of the evening.

On the subject of M&S food, has anyone tried the spicy meatballs with diced saute potatoes - my fave.


----------



## calypso-sky

trying to find a band for dh's 40th omg  so hard to do any ideas for featherstone castle free to come up if anyone want to its the first week in september.. think larpe.... live action role play ooh err knights wizards etc sword and sorcery... the whole castle its quote dormy but sleeps 100 plus yikessss
welcometh lou lou to the friday night sess..
wine is evil makes me groan in the morning


----------



## calypso-sky

ooh tracey


----------



## laurab

Oh Tracey, I have tears in my eyes.  It is so unfair.  I cant even imagine what you go through over the lose of MArcus. I have often looked at his picture on ** and it does make me weep.  Your such an amazing lady and yes it is so unfair. I am really sorry that you are here with us, as you shouldn't be. But none of it is your fault.  You are a brilliant mum to Max and he is a lovely young man so I hope you are very proud of him.    Its no wonder you still have days where you feel low.   


On a brighter note I love M&S little thai fish wontons(?) they just go in the mircowave for about a minute and they are lush!


----------



## shortie66

Tracey          sweetheart you are so so brave      


Im up for a session tonight girls, scottie cooking a chilli wedges and garlic bread   


Have emailed clinic to see when i'll be good to go after bi salpi thingummybob     


Hi louises welcome to the friday night p1 ss up   


Cal good luck with the party hunny


----------



## Spuds

Evening all   


Tracey - honey - you are the bravest woman I know and it is complete sh*t that you are here my love - completely and utterly unfair and I have nothing but compassion for your situation - of course you are going to get low - please vent, rant rave whatever you need   we are all here for you honey 24/7    


Calypso xx - thanks for the shout and enjoy your pimms xxx


Tonight I shall mostly be drinking some weird elderflower stuff I found at M&S lol - had lovely profiteroles though - orgasmic     xxx


Shorts - large JD please   


Loads of Love
Spuds and Little Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Tracey - glad you didn't get emotional with Max's teacher but feel so sad for you about how you are feeling.  Life really is sh*t sometimes.

Just on to glass of wine no 2.  Could eat some of those meatballs now.

Evening shortie, cal and laura x


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - can't even begin to imagine what you have been through        

Zahida - thank you. How are you doing? 

Calypso - we had this band for our wedding and they were amazing, everyone raved about them

http://www.questtheband.co.uk/home.html

Ladyv - thanks...fizzy water love it 

Spuds - their profiterols are lush! Are you having a scan soon?

Beachey - enjoy the 40th

Thanks Zuri, Lou, shorts and everyone for your positivity...god knows I need it. But I am very thankful and cautiously optimistic if a bit terrified! Mr G wanted hcg levels so called my nhs consultant. He had me come in for bloods this afternoon, then I have to go back for 2nd bloods Monday. As long as they look good he will book me in for a scan. Also managed to organise IL drip for Monday. 
So with all the stuff I had to do for work, looking after the doglets and the running around this afternoon had no time to shop so ended up having M & S pizza and salads for tea. There is also a peach melba cheescake in the fridge..naughty! 
Think this thread is sponsored by M& S at the mo!

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Spuds i will have a larrrrrgeeeeeee jd for ya hunny        


Hiya anna


----------



## Spuds

Shorts - thanks honey       


Anna - my fault think I started the M&S drool bit ooo their pizzas are lovely too lol - havent booked a scan - pondering on it to see how long I can wait but the earliest they will do for me here is between 7-8 weeks so would be week after next if I do xx


Love
Spuds
xx


----------



## Spuds

Sorry hello lou too


----------



## Ourturn

Shortie - have a jd for me please!

Heaps - I tested 11/12 dpo not expecting to see anything, but did so just in case as I need to start celexane injections and pessaries asap if pg. I had started the steroids much earlier but was nervous about starting blood thinners at the start of my cycle. We had nookie the day of my cbfm peak, the day after and a week later (maybe that helped implantation   ). No real symptoms to speak off, boobs aren't even sore. Only thing I do have is a heightened sense of smell (but get that leading up to af anyway) and permanently feel hot and bothered.  

Spuds - not too long to wait..but I know everyday can seem like an eternity. Hope you chundering like a good un (in the nicest possible way) 

Night night all

x


----------



## calypso-sky

good night lovelies
thanks anna looking at them now babes ...
everyone gone to bed? guess i better go sat here refreshing posts gawd im sad        

see you in the morning toodolooooo nighty night      go make some methane between the sheets girlies


----------



## shortie66

Anna sorted hunny      


Heaps my brains been mush for the last oooo 30 years   


LV good luck for ec on sunday sweetheart            


Nighty night cal


----------



## fluffy jumper

NIGHT GIRLS


----------



## laurab

Good night Tracey.


----------



## beachgirl

Where's everyone going?  Just back and having a JB and lemonade


----------



## shortie66

Im here beachy, i'll have another jd and coke with ya hunny      


Just heard on the local news channel about a man having botched treatment at Russells Hall Hospital, not what i want to hear 2 weeks before going for the op


----------



## lucky_mum

Woooooo ASB - what fantastic news to log onto! sooo happy for you, hope that all will be well and that your immunes tx will do the trick this time and scan in a couple of weeks will show a lovely heartbeat/wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy  

Tracey - huge    

Good luck to those with stuff going on this weekend - think it's Elinor testing? Almond for ET? and LV for EC?    
My M&S fave is their Indonesian Satay Sauce (in a jar) - you have to add crunchy peanut butter to it and then marinate chicken kebabs in it - gorgeous with pak choi and rice 

Have a great weekend all 

How about tonight's 'Stenders?! what a doof-doof! (DH's reaction was "F*** Offffffffffff"  )


----------



## almond

Hi ladies, its been mad here and havent been able to get on - 2 of my closest friends flew out to NY as a surprise, and its been busy ever since! 

Read back a few pages but not finished as my Mum is here and can't be on comp too long ... but have I read correctly, that congrats are in order for Anna SB and Spuds?! Wow! So happy for you!

Also, so sorry to read re Zahida - its devastating, I'm so sorry   

News from me - ET today, we went to day 5 and had an early blast and a compacted something or other. All I can remember is that the dr said that the early blast made him smile (because of quality)    and the other one wasn't great, but still good enough to transfer. He thinks we're in with a good chance! OMG! So leaving with much better odds than came with, and who'd have thought it! Still dont know if this is the way my child is coming, but so grateful to have the chance.

Prob wont get on much now as get loopy in 2ww, but thinking of you all as ever, and might not be able to stay away. Thanks SO much for all your support
xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Almond - thanks hun its very early still. What lovely friends you have. And congrats on being PUPO with not one but two blasts! Just goes to show its not quantity that counts! Sending you lots of sticky vibes


----------



## shortie66

Woo hoo almond, fantastic news hunny. xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Woohoo ALmond...congrats on being PUPO


----------



## T0PCAT

I had the best sleep ever but still up early.  Had lovely evening with my new friend, her kids are so lovely.  made me even more determined not to give up.  DH I and had a chat about how he is feeling, he says he is still numb and has to focus on the next steps.  Its his way of dealing with it all.  

I also wanted to find out more about the hidden C test - how do i get one done?  I seem have gone into overdrive and want every test I can get done before going back for my frosties.   
But before then a holiday - two weeks to go I am really excited not that we have booked anything yet.  Oh and DH has next exam in October, if he passes he just has to wait for promotion to come up and its his.  

Almond -    these are tears of joy that your embies made it to blastocyst.  Sending u lots of      and hope the 2WW doesn't drive u crazy

Tracey    

LV - I hope your follies are behaving themselves.  

Donks - let me know wher we are meeting on thursday, Wahacca is good as one of the others suggested.


----------



## Ourturn

Steph - thanks hun, I'm totally paranoid taking things one day at a time.

Zahida - its good that you and dh were able to talk  A holiday is just what you need, are you off any where nice?

Re the C test, here's the C thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190643.1380

There is also an immunology FAQ under 'investigations & immunology'

You can have the test done one of two ways. Direct via Penny at Serum or via Dr Gorgy at FGA London. 
Cost via Penny is 200 euros + a bank transfer fee (don't take cards) of around £25 + postage. Telephone consult with Penny over results is free. She wil then send over the prescription or help you get the antib's from greece (I think) 
Via Mr Gorgy its £200 including the fedex fee to send the sample over. If you are not a patient of his you will need to pay for a phone consult to discuss the results if you are +ive and he will send the prescription to you. Consult will be £90 I think.

I did the test via Mr G as I am seeing him for my immunes, but did arrange a call with Penny when I found out I was +tive. Dr Gorgy has been consulting with Penny and Dr Toth in the states (one of the top C experts for c in the world) re treatment. That said the 1st line treatment he recommends is that which Penny developed.

Anna x


----------



## calypso-sky

woohoo for almond   nice one    
morning shortie sweets and laura, lou what time did you go to bed?
morning tracey and purps      

shortie train to birmingham isnt it? planning my trip

morning mags     
hope you are feeling better today tracey        

Zahida i think sobroody has info on hidden c from dr G send her a pm 
glad you had a nice evening with your friend      

pimms is good no bad head this morning and my first customer has not shown up      ...  ooh well more time on here


----------



## Spuds

Morning All  


Ok - all too weird - 1st I'm awake on a Saturday before 11am and second - I have no hangover ??!!!! - all too bl**dy weird   


Morning Calypso - well done on he Pimms and not getting a headache hope you get to chat on here loads with the odd Saturday customer lol - sending loads of   


Shorts - Did you have a HUGE jd fo rme - ah ha - did you get my hangover - is that where it went   


Almond - sooo lovely to hear your news that fantastic !!!! Congratulations PUPO lady xxxx sending loads of        your way and thanks for your message - we are over the moon and petrified at the same time ! - hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too mad we are here if you need us love      


Morning Tracey N beachy    


Z - sending     its really good DH is telling you how he feels -- the guys so often bottle it up - I think a long relaxing holiday with plenty of wine and chill out time will do you the world of good love xxx


DH has just paraded himself minus pants through the lounge - he is utterley hung over as went out for 'one' with his mate and came back singing at 11.30 - 8 pints and a burger later lol - he couldn't resist telling his best mate here what was happening and he knows all the problems we have had so is taking it day by day too.


DH was soo soppy last night when he got in then asked for the millionth time if it was his because he cant believe it      he is of course in the sin bin but its kinda understandable he cant believe we have got here either - particularly with our lack of sex and general traumas etc - MEN Arghhhhh !!!!!




Love to all
Spuds
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Oh no Spuds...you should have filmed him for the blackmail later on....


----------



## Spuds

lol - pants wish had thought of that !!


xx


----------



## beachgirl

It looks a like it's going to be a great day out there...we have sunshine...hope it lasts


----------



## Spuds

Ah beachy - cloudy over here today - which - I hasten to add DH is happy about lol !!


----------



## beachgirl

Happy about clouds Spuds....


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

Quikcie while doing housework to say

Almond love- such great news xxxxx

Spuds n Anna- still smiling for you lovely ladies xxx

Z enjoy the wedding love xxx

Morn beachy xxxxx

Right washing to hang out 
Xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

MOrning LM....nice day for washing...any other plans?


----------



## AoC

It's f-f-f-f-freeeeeeezing, here!  I can't get warm!  Just about to go outside and harvest lettuces, I don't see how this will help.... ggg

Tracey, sweetheart.  Many hugs for you.  You're entitled to be sad and fragile - you've had to deal with so much, and you're still a fab Mum to your boy.  

ALMOND!  Congrats on being PUPO - you did great!

Strange morning.  Woken by a peacock screaming on our chimney at 6.30am.

Yes, you did read that right.  I was trying to have a lie-in, and leaped up, dragged on my dressing gown and stalked outside to have 'words' with whoever was playing with a broken siren at that godawful time in the morning.  Ended up standing in the backyard goggling at a large peacock honking from the middle chimney stack on our roof.

As you do.

It's going to be a strange weekend....

A/F on her way.  A little sad, but not surprised.  It was kinda fun to hope - I haven't done that in a good long while.    

Right.  Off to wrestle lettuces!


----------



## T0PCAT

AOC     .


----------



## shortie66

Aofc         sweetheart 


Beachy LM Zahida Jersey      


Think i may have to have a little celebration drink this evening


----------



## AoC

Well, I've dealt with the lettuces, the chicken is in the oven in its second marinade, and I've cleaned the bathroom.  Oh, and watched two lots of NCIS.  *g*

The garden's in that difficult stage where it's cropping, but also attracting pests.  I took my eye off the ball for a couple of weeks, so I need to get back into the routine of proper horticulture!  

Thanks Heaps!  I'm not totally sure about travel yet, so I'll keep your kind offer in mind.    And fingers crossed for your cycle.  Wishing hard for you!

Thanks for the hugs.  I'm okay, really.  I'd almost forgotten what this kind of wierdness felt like. 

And I'd also forgotten what eating wheat felt like.  I caved yesterday and ate four onion rings.  I laughed to Husband at the time that I'd regret it today.

I do.  *eyeroll*  What a DUMB thing to do just before A/F.

Off to make cucumber raita, the wierd mint sauce that Husband likes, onion salad and buttery onion rice.  Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmm m mmmmm......


----------



## elinor

Haven't had a chance to read back at all yet - will try to do so and then some personals before I give up and go have an early night (stayed out late yesterday with friends in Glasgow - didn't feel like it with testing today, but only one person 'knew' so I didn't like to be the one to be a party pooper...)

Anyway, I got   !

Stunned and more than a bit surprised, because I was so devastated that 'fresh' DE cycle had to be cancelled back in May - I thought FET would be much less likely to work. But I suppose it goes to show that my body just doesn't like being mucked around too much, and FET even on a natural cycle, can work.

I now have to find earlier references to hcg levels, just so I can fret about that (I am not sure what 350 is, if you are testing equivalent to 16dpo? then read back the dozen or so pages that I have missed just by being away a day and a half and then will post again.

Love to all
Elinor x


----------



## shortie66

Elinor here come the           

WOOOOOOHOOOOOO ANOTHER BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Aofc ooooo ur dinner sounds scrumptious.

I have caveed in this evening and order an indian takeaway  Only had a yogurt and cherries for dinner so think im due one  

Hiya heaps  never give up hope hunny, cos u just never know


----------



## Little Me

Elinor absolute brilliant love well done xxxxx

Aoc sorry af looks like it's coming Hun xx

Evening shorts xxx

And pops xxxxxxxx


Love to all
Xc


----------



## beachgirl

Elinor, fantastic news chick x


----------



## Spuds

Hiya Beachy xx

Evening LM     


Sausagio     sorry the beetch AF is looming - hope you had a lovely day in the garden and making gorgeous grubxxxxxx




Elinor - that is BRILLIANT !!!!!           Many many CONGRATULATIONS honey xxxxx


Helloo Heaps xxx - thanks for your message love - will probably cave for a scan next week xx


Shorts JD n JD please xxx


Am already in bed - knackered - with a mini roll and a glass of milk lol


Loads of Love to all


LV any news love xxx


Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Sorry aofc missed ur news the beatch was on way, huge        for you sweetheart   


Hiya beacy and lm     


Spuds bed    already      ah dont worry i'll have a little jd for ya    not many tho as am up at stupid oclock in the morning to do a car boot sale


----------



## AoC

OMG, Elinor!  Congratulations, that's fantastic!  Ooooooh you beauty!  ggg


----------



## popsi

just a really quick post as my head is still in the clouds xx

elinor... woo hoo well done honey xxx

aoc..    

kate..thanks for your call yesterday ment the world honey xx

just wanted to say love to you all, and thank you so much for all your lovely comments on our photos, yesterday was a fantastic day and our precious daughter is now legally ours, xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Elinor - fantastic news CONGRATULATIONS     a hcg of 350 16dpo sounds very good to me! Well done missus

Anna - Sorry af is comming    Peacock...how fab! We get pheasants but never a peacock. Did you get a pic? My veggie garden is in a similar state to yours by the sounds of it.. Plan to do a lot of tidying whilst I'm off next week. Currently harvesting broad beans, red and yellow beetoot, spring onions and courgettes. I have three good sized pumpkins coming through too...I loooooooove this time of year    Your dinner sounds great! 

Spuds - what is your dh like! 

Heaps, AOC - you're more than welcome to stay at mine for the doo as you're travelling from the north, but understand in you want to stay in Brum. 

popsi - will pm you, can you add me as friend on ** please?

Evening shorts, lm and beachey

Made saltinbocca this evening with home grown veg and herbs, yummy even if I say so myself! 

Had a facial this afternoon which was a treat, and needed as I have broken out in lots of horrid under the skin spots 

Anna x


----------



## calypso-sky

congrats elinor       WOO HOO WOO H OO OOOOOOOO


----------



## elinor

Ok, now I have caught up (a bit) so thanks for the congratulations, but I am not putting tickers up or relaxing just yet - I don't have a great track record for STAYING pregnant, once I get there, but hoping and praying that this time will be the one that sticks the full 9 months...

LV - fab news on all 3 follies growing, and best of luck for EC tomorrow (hope I am in time for good wishes to reach you with the time difference and everything - will be off to buy some orange pants tomorrow and will think of Barry White playing at all the PR homes later in the day...)    

Shortie - I think you fully deserve a curry with healthy eating today and last week managing a WW choc wafer to Beachy's lemon meringue and hotel chocolate stuff just sent to tempt us all!  

Little Me - hope your cats are ok despite the neighbours - does that sort of behaviour not qualify them for an ASBO? Sounds pretty anti-social to me! But good news on your cousin moving nearer and sharing office.

Tracey -     . So sorry you are feeling down - but entirely understandable, in the circumstances. Sounds like it was better to be busy yesterday and not have to talk to teacher any more, but if they said one thing last year and are now going back on it you can always challenge them when YOU are ready for it, and feeling stronger, not when they catch you in the playground and your head is full of everything else.   

Sobroody - Anna - OMG!!       A faint   is still a   !! Congratulations, and I am glad you have spoken to Drs to arrange all the necessaary additional meds. I have to sort GP appointment Monday to get clexane, so this am was phoning around late night pharmacies (could get gp appointment for Mon, but not till 5.30pm, and pharmacy near there shuts at 6, so if they're running late....) Might still just go to work late and sit in morning 'emergency' clinic instead, just for less stress... Hope you are staying calm!!

Laura - how is pussycat this evening? I hope injury is getting better.

Stephjoy - ok, so if you're not coming in Nov because you are thinking of FET around then that is, I grant you, a decent reason to be elsewhere. How exciting.....

Heaps - hope the puregon is working for you    this month!

Anna of C - how can you talk about 'homemade yarrow poultice' and deny being a witch? Or at least someone who has an extensive knowledge of traditional herbal remedies.... oh, I'm entirely with you on Marianne in S and S'bility - rarely was a character more in need of a good slap, imho.

Almond - two blasts on board!! Hurrah!! Hope the 2ww doesn't drive you mad, and congrats on such a positive cycle!     

Nicki70 - looks like a very respectable crop for the PR board. Great to hear a different clinic and a different approach can turn things round, and good luck for next scan!

Popsi - Congratulations on having the law recognise what you and DH and your princess are already living - the three of you as a beautiful family. Hope you have celebrated the day!

Izzilu - only one more day of antibiotics for you!!  Can you join the little natural BFP gang we have coming along on team PR after that, do you think? ....   

Jo -   sending hugs.

Zahida -   for you too. AF really is the pits after bfn.

Calypso sky - have sent you some bubbles. Hope you don't mind it ending in a '7' not a '77' and not quite sure why you are planning to sleep on car roof in November after the curry meet-up, but I hope it's because you're planning to have a good time  !

Purps - pleased to hear you got the all-clear on scan last Thursday. You had us all worried! Doe this mean you are still on track for home birth? Hope so!

LW - can I keep your sticky vibes and spread them out slowly over the next 8-9 months? I hope the photos of Toby upload ok, and 1000s seems about right for so wonderous an event, I think.

Beachgirl - jealous of your selection of puddings last week, with that and the afternoon nap yesterday I think you have a lifestyle I can aspire to!

Jersey (and little new potato) - I can now join you on the anxious wait for a scan.... I'm on holiday for two weeks so miss the chance till 20 August, which will be 8 weeks!! Not sure have hungover, underwearless hubby parading around would actually be much compensation for missing out on a break at Ragdale hall. Hope he is now full of contrition and treating you with the care, respect and tenderness due to your condition!!

RC, Mags, Zuri, Louise104, Nix, Ally and everyone I have forgotten really hope all is well.
Love and all best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## laurab

Fantastic news Elinor.... I'm completely made up for you!    


LV - Think its EC tom? Good Luck!


ALmond - Ohhhh blasts, amazing, well done you! You can stil post if your loopy!     


ASB - How you feeling?  


Tracey - You ok my lovely, call if you want a chat.    


Not long been home so still jobs to do but tim gone to get a take away! Yum... King Prawn Dansak heading my way!


Oh and yes Steph - I watched it on iplayer and made tim watch the last bit when he came in as it was so great!!! I LOVVVE eastenders... roll on Monday!!


----------



## laurab

Sausage - Sorry AF is coming too.


----------



## Ourturn

Elinor - thanks hun, line is getting stronger and i'm only 13 dpo today. Will now what my levels are doing late Monday (hopefully) Many supermarkets have pharmacies, so you could try getting celexane from a supermaket pharmacy if your gp is running late? Also may Boots on retail parks tend to stay open a bit later..ie 7 - 8pm. 
If you had posted earlier I could have stuck a couple of celexane in the post for you...I have a stash left over from my last tx. You don't live anywhere near shropshire do you? In the meantime are you taking 75mg dispersable aspirin? 

Laura - keeping busy and trying not to over analyse symptoms

Daisy jumped on DH and he tipped half a glass of wine over my head! Can't drink but I now smell like a wino!


----------



## popsi

Anna... added you honey xx


----------



## elinor

Sobroody - thanks for the offer, but I am in Edinburgh (I have called the local pharmacies and found one about a mile away that is open till 7) and I am taking aspirin (and prednisilone, and lots of folic acid (they recommend 5mg dose - can't remember if that's cos of the steroids or the clexane or the combo, but basically taking enough that I rattle and trying to eat healthily too...)) Next hurdle is first scan on 20 August - seems like a lifetime away!

love
Elinor x


----------



## Ourturn

Elinor - are you taking vits b16 and 12? Important if you're on high dose folic acid. They are now sayiong vit d is v important too..especially if you live up north! 

Popsi - your photos have made me well up. So happy for you hunny

Anna x


----------



## Miranda7

Wheeeeee! I haven't read back v far, but huge congrats to SoBroody and Elinor! Woweeeee!


----------



## sweetpea74

well good evening ladies, it has been some time but i have always said i'm a crap poster! I've just come back from a week away surfing down st davids south wales which was a great break, mixed weather but still good fun nonetheless!   


And sooo much has gone on since I last posted, you guys are so good at posting I'll never keep up   


So it seems CONGRATULATIONS are due to you AnnaSB and Jersey on your BFP's and to you too Elinor, hello by the way!! But its just sooo great to hear good news on this thread so massive hugs all round!!   


And well done Almond on being PUPO, 2 embies is fantastic, sending lots of positive vibes your way     


Hey Zahida and so sorry to read you have had negative news recently - hopefully the positive vibes can wear off on you for your next plans   


And big HUGS to you Tracey on what must be a difficult time for you...we're all here for you lovely   


hello LV and good luck in LV - I havent read back far enough so not sure where you're at??


Evening shortie, popsi, beachy, laura, mags, nix, LJ, heaps, RC & RH, calypso, miranda, AoC, purps, LM and all the rest of you lovely ladies.   


AFM lady 'lumps' all gone thank goodness, think it was just a pimple in the end but in SUCH a sensitive place!! Thanks for all your advice anyways guys! I'm still waiting to see if my lovely SIL is still maybe up for a round and am waiting for her to say (she offered the day my cousin let me down but I havent heard anything since   ...) My consultant said for us to come and have a chat around beginning of Aug though so I may bite the bullet soon and ask her if she's up for that in the first instance...hmmm..we shall see....


I have a quick question too if you dont mind - do any of you ladies have a preference between Menopur and Gonal F?? As this next round will def be the last I want to make sure its right..all of my previous attempts have been with Menopur so maybe this is the time to switch?? Ach I dunno...


anyways night gals and hopefully I'll post again soon!!


sweetpea x


----------



## LV.

Elinor - woo hoo!! Congrats lady! Hope you get your doc bits sorted out

Yes, EC is tomorrow for us. Thanks for all the orangey bits, muchos appreciated. [email protected] it to be honest, all those fears of not having any eggs/ having ovulated etc etc... You know the drill  Off to stick my head in a bucket of ice or something.

Xxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Elinor - wooooooooo and another one!  fantastic news!    so glad the FET worked for you  - wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy!  

LV - wishing you so much luck hon - thinking of you lots!! hope you get some super-duper eggies  

Pops - adore the pics on ** - what a special moment that must have been!  she is absolutely gorgeous, look forward to seeing more pics soon xx

Lots of love to everybody else! xxxx


----------



## AoC

Popsi, that must have been such a fantastic day!  So proud of you all, if that's not a presumptious thing to say. 

LV, thinking of you today!  Lots of positive wishes coming your way!!!

Hang on in there, Elinor - at least with an 8 week scan, it's unlikely it'll be ambiguous, and they'll be able to see so much more - exciting!

A/F went awol, so I took a test just in case.  Emphatically BFN, so at least I can take my meds without hesitating now!   Feel slightly like an idiot, so will now revert to my 'never take a test until you're at least a week late' rule.  

Have a nice Sunday, Team PR.


----------



## beachgirl

Anna, big hugs hun


----------



## beachgirl

Off up to the Air show today at Windermere, just sorting out our picnic, hope the weather stays good


----------



## Züri

excellent news Elinor! wow all these BFP's - I hope we keep on getting lots more


So how many BFP's have we had lately, ginger Baby, Jersey, AnnaSB and Elinor... I hope this is the start of a very positive run for all you girls xx


Popsi loved the ** pics. I think I missed a post about yesterday, was yesterday the day that you had all the clear from social services etc... she is super cute xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

AnnaofC. I love NCIS.  Sorry AF is here, however unlikely we are to get a BFP it is still a crashing disappointment when we don't.
Mine arrived this morning.

Elinor.  Wonderful wonderful news on your BFP.

Popsi.  Congratulations on pricess being legally yours.  What a wonderful day.

Almond.  Fantastic news on having two blasts on board.  when do you come home?

LV.  I hope EC went well for you.

I have just eaten a plate of croissants and coffee.  Felt better while eating it, now just feel fat, bloated, sad and angry.


----------



## Swinny

OMG OMG that's what you get if you miss the thread for a week or so..... Jersey, Anna and Elinor          

Oh my goodness I am thrilled for you all   

Anna - So what did you do then?? I have some pred and Clexane left and I am tempted.

Izzi - I meant to message back sooner honey. I managed to clear the C with my antiB's (one course) and funnily enough my AF has totally changed as a result. I used to get spotting before my AF showed (usually 4-5 days prior), but for the last 2 AF's no spotting and bob on day 24. I am really hoping that it's a positive sign. How are you doing? How long left on the antiB's??

AnnaoC  

Beachy - Enjoy Windermere, hope the sun sticks his hat on for you xx

Almond - Hello PUPO Princess 

Popsi - The piccies on ** are so lovely xx Your little angel is gorgeooooooous 

Glad we're having a Christmas party, hopefully we'll all be on Orange Juice by then too. Thanks LM for booking me in at Chez LM for the night. Looking forward to welcoming you to Swinny Towers in 3 weeks time xx

If anybody fancies that by the way girls me, Wazycat and LM are going to the Real 80's Summer Party at Heaton Park on the 14th of August, so if anybody fancies it??
http://www.heatonpark.org.uk/HeatonPark/What_To_See__Do/Whats_On/Default.aspx?CmsContentID=183

LV -  hope EC went well xx

AFM Been super busy at work so not been up to much other than that. Off to the Gym with Mag108 today for a lovely swim and jacuzzi

Have a lovely Sunday girlies

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Spuds

Morning Team   


Swinny hellooo - thanks for your msge - if I were closer and had the cash would love to have come to the 80's do - I still live in it      


Elinor      on the scan wait honey - but I think 8 wks is better because they will see more xxxx DH has behaved himself now lol and waiting on me hand and foot - this is great   


Shorts - thank you for the JD xxxx am going to church and deliberating whether I'm aloud the wine ha ha ha - thankfully making me feel squiffy thinking about it so shall just have the biscuit instead     am so excited about our curry love really cant wait xxxx


Sausagio     your test will happen my love I'm sure of it - hope you have a great day weeding or making your magical potions    Love you loads - mash x


LV -                                       


Girls - hope everyone has a good day - I will try and keep posting but have my Stepdaughter and step grandchildren coming over today for a week - it is going to be chaos !!! - but will try to sneak on in the evenings xx


Its going to be soooo hard not to tell her - I know she will be over the moon - she has been a real support over all of this but we can't risk it until after the 12 week scan - so wish  me luck I can keep my gob shut !!


Loads and Loads of Love to you all


Spuds n ltln
xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

LV - thinking of you today         

Spuds - have a good day 

Swinny - Dr G told me to take 75mg aspirin (all the time), 25mg pred and 40mg clexane from cd5 and cyclogest x2 from a bfp when ttc naturally. This month I took 10mg pred cd 6, then 25mg from peak day cd 12 then celexane on my 1st +tive test (11 dpo) along with the cyclogest. 

Lots to do 
x


----------



## Spuds

You too Anna - hang on in there with me and Eli


----------



## laurab

Morning Girls.


AOC - After my ectopic and finding out there was zero chance of getting preg nat I still managed to test most months about 2 days before af due... as i 'felt' pregnant!     Think dirty... lots of sex and next month could be an entirely different result.   


Tracey - Unless there has been a massive change since your last visit, you are certianly not fat.    Angry and sad seem pretty normal reactions to what you've been through.   


Swins - Oh Id love to come... Im a bit of a groover after a few drinks but wont be able to.   


Hows our preggo ladies today?


LV - Thinking of youtoday!!   


Almond - Hope your still lurking to pick up all our orange vibes to you?


X


----------



## Overthemoon

Woweee Elinor, fantastic news, feet up now lovely and plenty more sticky vibes coming your way. I used this table as a guide but HCG levels vary enormously, the important thing is the doubling rate. http://www.betabase.info/      

Lots of sticky vibes Almond PUPO princess      

Good luck today LV for EC      

We have Kazzie40 here staying with us for the weekend so Toby is getting loads of squidges lucky boy!

xxxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Elinor - woo hoo, amazing news.  Sending you lots       .  

Swinny - would love to join you but going to be away on holidays.  

Spuds - good luck with keeping quiet, I don't think I could

Tracey    AF after BFN sucks, mine is awful really heavy with cramps that are making me sick.  You derserved the croissants after the week you have had so don't feel guilty.  

Popsi      for you DH and your princess. 

AOC -     

SB -    

LV - entirely natural to be freaking out I was the same the whole way thru my last tx cycle.  Its so important to you and you are convinced somehting will go wrong - its normal to be like this.       for EC hun

Sweetpea - glad the lumps were nothing sinister.  Hopefully your SIL is still up for helping you, if you don't ask.....

Beachy - hope you have good weather today

LM - hope your neighbour hasn't set out anymore suprises for your puss cats

AFM - in hotel room after wedding reception lastnight with not much of a hangover, had a huge breakfast with croissants etc.  feeling a little unhealthy, gonna go for a run when we get home and then start organising our trip to iceland.. woop woop.


----------



## fluffy jumper

HI Zahida.  I'm glad you have something to look forward to.  Iceland should be fab.


----------



## AoC

OMG, Beachy!  If I'd known I could have buzzed down and met you.    Windermere is only an hour's drive or so from me!  Hope the cloud is high enough there for a good show.    

Ah, Tracey.              Thanks.  I'm trying to stave off the sad and fat feeling... mostly with more chocolate.  This, I know, is doomed to failure.  Husband is watching the GP, so I wonder if I might nip out somewhere.  Hmmm.  Console yourself - we both know the bloated and fat, at least, is the b*ggering a/f and will pass.  As will the sad.   

LOL @ magical potions, Mash (and new pot)!  I'll admit yesterday I made a quick peppermint tea from the garden, and then followed it up with a star anise and ginger version.  Spot the woman who's still trying to soothe her digestion!  I'm not really a herbs and potions expert, but I so would love to be.  I've always thought that if I went into historial re-enactments properly, I'd love to specialise in all the natural remedies, dyes and household brews.  

And I'll be wishing you luck with keeping your gob shut.  I'd want to do the same thing, although I'd find it hard, too.   

You know, you are all the loveliest people.  *wobbly smile*  Thanks for the hugs and words but mostly for UNDERSTANDING.  

Ouch Zahida.  Lots of sympathy.       I know whereof you speak!  Ginger or peppermint to help with the sicky feeling?  In almost any form - even ginger beer and/or polos!


----------



## Spuds

Sausagio - definitely see you in a previous life mixing up natural remedies, dyes and homebrew ) - hey and if you do decide to do it in this one can you save me a bit of brew lol         to you my virtual sis xx


Sneaking post in after church, lunch and coffee and walnut cake which was lush   


Sending you all my love   


Spuds n NP
xxx


----------



## AoC

Love ya, sis.


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Not been on here for a few days so have tried to read back 40 odd pages but too much for me to read.  So personels are a bit crap today.

Zahidae So sorry for you my darling.  Sending you some     
Spuds, Anna, Elinor congratulations to you all on your BFP.  So pleased for you all.  Its a miracle.  Sometimes dreams do come true if you wait long enough.  Now you will be like me constantly checking for symptoms. I still can't belive its real.  Got another scan on Friday when i will be 7.5 weeks.
Almond wishing you all the luck in the world while you are on the 2ww.

Hello to everyone else.

As always take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Kittycat104

Elinor - what great news!  Looks like someone has dropped a whole load of luck and baby dust on team PR.  Let's hope it lasts!

Almond- fingers crossed for you, PUPO lady!  When do you head home?  Have you managed to fit in any sightseeing?

LV- how did you get on today?

Been to see my mum today.  We don't have the easiest of relationships and she still can't seem to understand why I just can't get pregnant.  I know she is disappointed at lack of granchildren but her view that if I 'just relaxed' doesn't help!

I'm going to see toy story 3 tonight.  Am I mad?  Will it be full of kids?

Louise x


----------



## Little Me

LV- For EC hun    


Anna , Elinor & Spuds    all keeps going well lovely ladies   


Almond- Hoping for another miracle lovely    


GB- the BEST of luck and love for your scan hun    


AOC-    


Thanks Sarah, I look forward to a girly do on the 14th    


Pops- Your angel is a beauty   


Shorts-   


Love to every one   


Girls, I may disappear for a while from FF. 
I'm struggling a bit at the moment and need to try and see if I can focus on other stuff - if at all possible .

Really hope you understand ladies   


Anne
xxxxxx

ps- I hope the happy news continues


----------



## calypso-sky

Hi LM take all the time you need sweet heart keep in touch when you need to ..               

louises hope u enjoy toy story should be fun i heard     . is it gonna be in 3d?

Hi AofC    
Sobroody my sweetcorn plants are growing must confess to throwing a snail in next door's wildlife santuary cuz i just could not kill the poor slimer     

Hi Jersey ..  

yess I agree this thread is getting some well deserved luck time .. may it continue..

gonna go wipe my runny nose      .... ps getting bloods done to see what im allergic to. there is an option on the test bag for immunes cuz gonna go get special nurse to do bloods got doddgey veins that don't show up. should i be cheeky and tick that box as well or would it not work ..              

Hi shortie, laura, popsi, beachy, tracey, purps
and driver when do you get back ?

Hi zahida


----------



## Donkey

My cat has just dived in the bath with dh      and been catapulted back out in a panic    

sorry i've been absent the lat few days of school were manic and I've been out a lot   


Thursday 29th is becoming quite a party    I see that wahaca and ping pong have been suggested.  I've been to wahaca and loved it...does anyone mind if we try ping pong as I'd like to try there too?  What time is good for people to meet?  I'm flexible as I'm not working.

shortie great news on the hospital date.  The nhs are obviously raisng their game, I got a date for my op - 26th august but I'm on holiday...I was secretly relieved as I'm scared   

LM take all the time you need   

tracey you have been through so, so much.  You are so brave    as for Max's school, if you are unhappy kick up a fuss, parents have A LOT of power  

Annasob what can I say but a huge congratulations I am so pleased for you   

Elinor the same for you too, you have been through so much   

LV everything is crossed for EC

Popsi wonderful, wonderful news   

lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

LM - sending you huge        

Louise - that is so tough        One gp told me to relax and it would happen after mc no3, could have throttled her!

Calyspo - Slugs are evil! 

Ginger - good luck for the next scan 

Donks - room at mine if you want to stay hun

Evening spuds, elinor, LW, Anna, Tracey, Zahida and anyone else who is around. 

Have just had a really bad case of the trots and I'm a bit freaked out. Have a real sense of forboding about my blood test tomorrow. 2nd test is 1st thing and I should know the two numbers by late afternoon. Having IL drip in the afternoon, what if this is another failing pg and this is a waste of money? Have been testing with fr's each morning to see what happens to the lines (I KNOW I shouldn't). This mornings line was the same as yesterdays, stronger than previous days but not that strong. CB digi said preg 1-2 weeks. 14 dpo, cd 27 today and af should have arrived today..it hasn't thank god. But have slight back ache and the trots are worrying me.
Sorry for the moan, my optimism was short lived!
Anna x


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi Donks - never been to ping pong so happy to go there.  I can be at kings cross within half an hour, so happy to meet up early if others can make it then.  

ASB - perfectly normal behaviour considering what you have been thru.      for tomorrow sweetie

Calypso - I am scared of slugs and snail, I run away when i see them.  DH thinks its really cute.  

AFM - still feeling very rough, its not a hangover cos I didn't drink that much lastnight.  AF is still very sore and heavy, dosed up on pain killers but still sore.  AOC had some lemon and ginger tea so hopefully that will help.  

Louise hope Toy story 3 was good, just watched TS2 on BBC3 .


----------



## Kittycat104

Anna - I am not surprised you feel nervous considering what you have been through to get here    for tomorrow.


Zahida - sorry you are feeling grotty - hope a good nights sleep helps


Enjoyed Toy Story and mercifully quite kid free.  The 3D was amazing.


I like Ping Pong - probably best to book as it gets busy.  There is one in Soho, one off Oxford Street, one on Goodge Street and one in Waterloo - think they are the most central.  


xx


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


LM take all the time u need sweetie, sometimes its good to take a break        


LV hope ec has gone well for ya hunny             


Anna hope ur bloods come back ok tomoz sweetie i will be ur            for you till ur's returns     


Donks will you have to get hairdryer on the cat       


Hiya cal, ginger, louises aofc spuda and new tata zahida and everyone else.


I have got pre-assessment on wednesay for op, where they do all kinds of weird and wonderful tests apparently    Will just be glad when its over, happy that its being done, but terrified all the same      Clinic have emailed back to say minimum of 6 weeks before going back for FET, think i'll propbably leave 10-12 weeks tho


----------



## laurab

Shorts I meant to say that I had that op few years ago and had my adhesions removed.... it was brilliant, no pain in my belly since and had loads of pains before! Hoorah.  I have a disgusting story about a leaky belly button afterwards I can share with if you can stomach it!!   


Had big barney with Tim tonight after a really lovely weekend.  Funny these massive arguments always seem to happen few days before AF due....


----------



## beachgirl

FLying visit from me as not long since home...drove to Windermere, just parked up and got call from home to say ambulance had been called for dad...so got straight back in the car and drove home again...
no idea what's wrong with him, just home from the hospital..


----------



## laurab

AWww Beachy. Fingers crossed its nothing serious.


----------



## LV.

Hello girls. We got 2 eggs, hate these ever decreasing numbers. The woman in the next cubicle got over 50 eggs, 40 of which were mature. I wish they had sound proofed rooms, feel such a failure. 

LM - a break is sometimes just the tonic, I felt much better after some time out and could start refreshed.  Lots of love

Beach - hope your dad is ok an fit's nothing serious. You must be worried, big hugs

Anna - good luck for your bloods tomorrow, hope your tum settles. Try some peppermint tea, always works for my poorly tums

Shorts - good luck for your op, is it this week or next? 

Sorry, feeble attempt at personals. Feeling a little  and a tad sore

Much love

Xxx


----------



## laurab

LV - 2 eggs is 2 eggs... yes we would all love 10 (not sure I would want 40!!??) but 2 is still double what people get each month.  So... COME ON LITTLE EGGIES!!!     Got everything crossed for 100% fertilisation.


----------



## Ourturn

Beachy - hope your Dad is ok   

Shortie - sure the tests will be fine hun      This op will give you a lovely spring clean which will allow your frosties to grow   

Ladyv - 2 eggs will be all it takes! Look at Almond, she got blasts from her two. You are NOT A FAILURE!!!!! 40 is just ridiculous! Sending you Barry White vibes         

Laura - hope you make up soon   

Zahida - hope the pain killers kick in soon hun   

Lou - thanks


----------



## laurab

Im off to bed now.


LV - Ill be singing a few barry whites for you before bed my lovely.    


ASB - Got everything crossed for you tom.    


Night my loves. XX


----------



## almond

LV - I know we've texted but I felt so low after EC and look what happened. The protocol optimises egg quality and you have had great quality before so you in are with a great shot       

Anna - good luck for tomorrow   

Kate - good luck with assessment on Wed, in case I don't get on   

Zahida - be gentle with yourself, its devastating, and the physical side of it really takes a toll as well   

Thanks so much for all your good wishes ladies. I'm already mental, convinced I've done something to ruin it, had too full a bladder after ET, didnt rest enough etc. ARRGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Still in shock that we ended up with such a good embie (plus another one), and that we've come away with such good odds - but the fact it feels within touching distance and the hope that brings is terrifying. A lot of years of disappointment and sadness and despair, it's so hard to believe the dream could come true.

Sorry for lack of personals, it really doesnt mean I am not thinking of each and every one of you. Lots of love to all
xxx


----------



## almond

Quick question for immune ladies - anyone know the max ok dose of epa / dha after ET? ... I'm not on clexane. Will post on immunology board as well
xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning...well got through the night with no phone call so just going to get ready then see how he is when I get to work...that's the plus side of working in the hospital.

SB


----------



## Spuds

Beachy    yt 


LM     take all the time you need honey - we will be here for you when you get back xxx


Shorts - Good Luck      


SoBroody      hope all is ok -    


Sorry lack of personals - 6 and 3 year old step grandchildren have worn me out already     sneaking on at bathtime lol 


Thinking of you all


Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies
Woo hoo LV 2 golden eggies there sweetie. I can feel ur sadness tho hunny especially when greedy beatches get 40! 
Beachy hope ur dads ok sweetheart. xxx
Almond hope ur not going too crazy hunny xxx
Laura hmmm leaky belly button? :-S do I really wanna know? Oh go on then do tell.:-D
Seeing as they are delving into the depths im gonna ask them 2 take cyst off as well. Might be really cheeky and ask em 2 look inside uterus as well. Is that called a hysteroscopy does anyone know


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies     

ASB and Elinor - congrats on your BFPs and         for the next 8 months     

LV -         for those lovely eggies of yours    

Almond - congrats Mrs Pupo - sending you loads of       Please try not to worry - easier said than done, I know. FWIW, I had the fullest bladder imaginable after ET - I needed the bed pan twice and kept the nurse waiting both times after she came back, as I hadn't finished   . Just keep teling those precious embies how much you love them.    

Beachy -       that your Dad is OK.    

Popsi - I loved the pictures on ** - your princess is gorgeous.    

Laura - your meet up at Wimpole Hall looked fab - I bet loads of people did double takes when they saw so many little ones.    

Shortie - I'll text you later, but we are thinking of doing our PR pressie shop on Sunday, so I hope we may be able to meet up then. I think a womb look is a hysteroscopy - at least, that's what the Lister did for me when I had one - they even took pictures for me     

        to Zahida, Jo, Malini, Tracey, AOC, Heaps, LM and anyone else in need of hugs.

  to the rest of fab Team PR.

We had a lovely time with Steph, DD and DH yesterday. I hope we can do as well will Emilia as Steph and DH have done with their little one. I  shall put the piccies on ** later today. 

Love and            to everyone

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## AoC

Totall understand, LM.  You take your time, but know we're here if we need you.

Anna SB, I can completely understand your anxiety!  Take each day at a time, and break it up into 'bits' if you can.  Concentrate on getting through the morning at the mo, yeah?    We're wishing hard with you.

Shorts, it's moving fast, hooray!  

LOL Laura!  I had an infection in my belly button after my lap, but it wasn't too bad.  Tough spot to keep really clean!  Do you take starflower oil and b vits?  When I remember to, I still feel like I'm the only reasonable person and everyone else is a tw*t, PMT-style-y, but I CAN actually tell myself that's not real and I don't have to fly off the handle... ggg  Kind of the difference between a wolf that bites, and a wolf that only growls...  

Oh no, Beachy, how awful!  Hope he's okay, and they figure it out very quickly.

LV - she was a freak.  You did GREAT, sweetheart!  Bet if she'd had your issues, she'd have got none at all..... (I'm being such a ***** today!)

Elinor, hang on in there.  

CAn I share a minor anxiety?  Very minor, compared with everything else on here. **TMI Alert**  My a/f is not behaving normally, and it's usually so predictable.  I had cramps on Fri and expected to start then, but didn't really start until this am, and it's very dark, dry and lots of dead blood in it, when usually it's free-moving and scarlet.  I don't know what to think about it, really.  Any ideas?  :-/


----------



## fluffy jumper

Beachy.  I hope all is OK with your Dad.

Annasb.  It is natural to feel the way you do.  I hope with all my heart that this is the one for you.

AnnaofC.  I think our AF's are in synch.  Mine is almost black this month.

LV. YOU ARE NOT A FAILURE.

Almond.  It is hard to keep a PMA. I don't think it makes a difference whether you are negative or postive.  What will be will be now so don't beat yourself up.  Everything is as it should be.


Re Thursday night.  I am happy with ping pong.  The one near waterloo on the southbank woudl be great for me as I get the train home from Waterloo but could do any of the others.

AFM.  Still feeling really down.  I perked up while I ate steak and chips with a large wine last night but feel flat again this mornign.  I have an evening out with a v good friend (and a couple of men so won't discuss anythign emotional!) tonight - wahacca! then seeing the lovely Malini for lunch thursday and many of you thursday evening so if that doesn't sort me out then nothing will.

laura, thanks so much for your concern, it means a lot.  Hope your belly button has stopped leaking!!!


----------



## Donkey

Beachy, any news on your dad? I hope he's ok 

Anna I'm sure your upset tummy is excitement / stress / nerves / worry and nothing more sinister than that. I have everything crossed for you. 

AOC my AF is often like that, my understanding is that it is old blood from the endo. Not sure if I'm right though!! 

LV 2 eggs are not to be sniffed at.   Those other women are freaks of nature. 

On Thursday we have:

Donkey
Tracey
Laura 
Louise
Zahida
Almond

Have I missed anyone (I skimmed through about 30 pages and my eyes went sqiffy), please let me know and I'll add you to the list.

I thought I'd book the one at Goodge Street as it is fairly central and we can easily get to Waterloo, Kings Cross and Euston from there.

What time? Is 6.30 too early?

Laura do you have Ali and Pixie's PM details / email. Could you contact them and invite them too? I tried to look them up and couldn't find them.

Big hugs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AoC

Thanks ladies.  Tracey - that's alright then - as long as we've just synchronised!  ;-)  Thanks Donks.


----------



## fluffy jumper

I contacted Ali via ******** and she can't come.  she is going out with some friends of her friend who died six months ago.

I will contact Pixie


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies   


Well done LV, 2 eggs is brilliant      


Lots of sticky vibes Almond      


Tracey      


I think Pixie is away in Turkey this week 


LW xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Just popping on 2 c if any news from anna yet? 
Arsey sunday is fine sweetheart, may be hungover tho as having party on satday night! Lol. Would u like 2 come 2 house or would u prefer 2 meet up somewhere? xxx
Tracey huge hugs sweetheart xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hello aofc lightweight and Donks. Its crap posting from phone as I cannot read back!


----------



## beachgirl

Quick update from me as at work and eating lunch whilst working as I'm finishing early to pick mum up for visiting...dad better than yesterday. has some x-rays so awaiting results x


----------



## AoC

Lots of thoughts for you all - there's so much going on!  Beachy I hope you get (good and reassuring) answers soon.

Anna, lots of things crossed for you.

I'm home today - just cried my way through Emma Thompson's Sense and Sensibility.  How could Marianne have preferred Willoughby to Colonel Brandon, even for a second?  Love Elinor's hysterics at the end, when she realises Edward hasn't married Lucy, and so can marry her.    Proper happy crying, hiccups and all!

Now, of course, have swollen eyes and a headache.  *eyeroll*

It's grey here, and raining.  Again.  House is damp, cold and bleurgh.  Much like my uterus, in fact....  ggg


----------



## AoC

But can recommend a duvet with three cats on top of it, in lieu of hot water bottle.  ;-)


----------



## fluffy jumper

AnnaofCumberland said:


> It's grey here, and raining. Again. House is damp, cold and bleurgh. Much like my uterus, in fact.... ggg


 I know that wasn't meant to make me laugh but it did  sorry Anna

Beach, I hope the results coming back saying it is nothing serious


----------



## almond

Beach -    hope you get some good news today

Anna -   

Morning all

Is it this Thurs we're meeting? I'm only flying back Wed so might be too    but hopefully not ...
xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Yes it is this Thursday.  We said 6.30 at PingPong, Googe Street.


----------



## almond

Hi Tracey, thanks for that. I'll definitely be there if I can, I'll text on Thurs. Thanks for your calming words by the way, it really helps. I'm so sorry you're feeling down, I'm not surprised    With everything that has happened, and then with IF on top, it must just hit you sometimes. You are one of the loveliest most genuine people I've met, and absolute proof to me that life can be random and cruel. I hope this week lifts you   

LV -        

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Shorts - won't hear until later..excepting the worst as the line was weaker this am 

Anna - your uterus is NOT cold and damp! Horrid here, rained lots today but its quite warm and muggy. 

Almond     

Thanks ladies but expecting the worst. Having my il drip at the moment. Luckily the nurse is a dog owner!

Anna


----------



## purple72

Ohh just had to read 7 pages to catch up and was on here on Sat?!?! You ladies can chat!!

Have so much I want to say but brain is like a very wide sieve at the moment! Elinor many congrats hunny bunny! so pleased for you!

Shorts, I know things are different for you and after having the op you will also have the tubes out but I firmly believe it was the spring clean that meant I got pregnant! I don't think the problem was ever with my tubes but with implantation and the op gave my womb a fresh start so bingo! 6 weeks later pregnant! so if you can book your FET for as soon after op as is viable, then I beleieve you will have the very best chance! 

Tracey sweetie, you've been through so much in the last few years! Please please go easy on yourself! Think if you were speaking to one of us who had experienced what you had, what would you say to us? Of course there are going to be times when you cannot shake the sadness, but things will get slightly easier at times. Hang on im there and let us and others in your life support you when you feel like this xxx

Anna Sausage      if you need time away, you KNOW we all understand, we'll be here when you get back and we will be thinking of you in the meantime xxx

Pops, She is just so adorable! I knew she'd be cute, but wow she's just a little doll xx

Laura hunny, Blummin' DH's they are a nightmare!    

Beach hope your dad gets some good results today and continues to improve!

AnnaSB don't give up hope hunny, remember you're still v early I think the numbers will be fine and the lines WILL get darker xxx

See  brain now gone to mush! Thinking of you all, just busy with DIY as I made an almighty F up with the nursery furniture, As it doesn't fit in the room DH has painted and was meant to be the nursery! Well It fits, but when we put the COt up we wont be able to open the wardrome door or the changing table's drawers        so now DH is having to take all the shelves down in the back bedroom/office, then he has to paint that room as the nursery, put the shelves up in the box room (which was going to be the nursery) and then move all the furniture! Thankfully he wasn't too mad at me

Love to all xxxx


----------



## almond

Anna - I'm praying that you get a good surprise, thinking of you

x


----------



## T0PCAT

Anna thinking of you

6.30 at ping pong sounds good donks - see u there


----------



## purple72

OH LV congrats on your 2 eggies hunny! will be thinking of ya and dancing to Mr white tonight ! xxx


----------



## laurab

Just bobbing on quickly for any news from LV and ASB.......


----------



## H&amp;P

Wow think I'll go on holiday more often if this is what I come back to   

Anna(SB), Jersey & Elinor - Huge congrats on your BFP's, I understand you are all cautious but can't not say well done to all of you.   

Almond & LV - really hoping the good luck continues


----------



## shortie66

Oooooo anna             for you sweetheart and        with all my heart      


Tracey        darling.


Purps thanx hunny    have to keep clinic up to date with whats happening, just wanna give myself enough time to recover properly    but am defo gonna ask em to do hysteroscopy thing as well. They'll probably say no, but if i should happen to mention that my doctor once said my uterus seemed bulky (which he did tho it was when he thought i was preggers about 3 years ago   ) then perhaps they might    
        at your nursery bedroom furniture antics 

Beachy thinking of you sweetheart, hope its good news for your dad       

Welcome back driver   did you have a lovely time in Ireland    I really wanna go there one day perhaps i should keep dropping hints to Scott     

Hiya almond zahida aofc and everyone else      


Have told scott he can take me to alton towers for my birthday    Hope for an overnight stay in a nice hotel and 3 goes each on all the rides before op


----------



## Ourturn

Lab are having problems...won't know result until the morning at the earliest


----------



## calypso-sky

oh AnasB              praying for you sweetheart


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anna.  Try and get some sleep tonight.  I hope you don't have to wait too long in the morning and that it is a good result.

AFM. I have just accepted an offer on our house (we have a new house lined up) so that is somethign to cheer me up.

Did you have a fab holiday AM?


----------



## Spuds

Hellloooo


Tracey - that's great news xxxx here's praying for the new house and new baby for you     sorry you have been feeling down love - I hope the girls lift your spirits on Thursday and you start to turn a corner      


Anna SB    pants you have to wait until tomorrow - sending you some        for the night - I am sure all will be well xxxxx


Shorts - go girl - get the full monty spring clean and again new house for you sooooo new baby      


LV - good luck lovey xxxxx


Driver - thank you very much xxxxx


Quick update - have booked early scan for 6th Aug - shi**ing it but if we never get further than this I want to treasure every moment - I know that sounds weird but I have learnt that I cant take anything for granted with flippin IF nonsense and need to take each day for what it is and enjoy it    


Loads of love to all you wonderful birds  


Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Donkey

Anna  be strong and hang in there   there may be different amounts of dye in the test,,,,wait until you get your numbers.  I'll be   for you.


I tried to book a table but they don't take bookings for less than 8 people.  However at 6.30 on a Thursday eve I'm sure it will be fine.  Whoever is there first grab a table!

Laura, Tracey and Almond and I should recognise each other    and for Zahida and Louise I'm fairly tall with long blonde hair.


shortie you're brave going to Alton towers, I'm a bit of a puker on anything that goes round and round and I'm a scaredy cat on other things...doesn't leave me much   

Tracey fab news on the house, it's so exciting being able to decorate   

Driver welcome home glad you had a good holiday, hope you are rested   

Purps had to laugh at your nursey disaster   

Spuds good news on the scan   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Spuds - glad the scan is booked - entirely understandable that mixture of nerves with a bit of gratitude at having got this far


Anna - really feel for you having to wait til morning - hoping so much it brings you good news


Tracey - house move!  Very exciting.  Do tell all - is it nearby? Bigger? Smaller?  Moving should be a good distraction for a bit anyway.


Driver - how was the holiday?


Donkey - Goodge Street good for me - might struggle to get there for 6.30 as working in Surrey that day but will leave as soon as I can.  Really looking forward to meeting some of the lovely team PR


RC - looking forward to viewing the photos of Emilia's latest adventure!


Beachy - hope your Dad is on the mend


I am grumpy this evening.  A friend invited me round for dinner next week via ** and lo and behold, I see a picture of her and new bump on her profile picture.  She has only been married a few months.  Life is so unfair - just had a little cry and now I feel bad about feeling completely pi**ed off about her good news.  Can't face dinner with her now (she doesn't know about IF) but can hardly avoid her for the next 5 months.  I know you all have been there and understand - just helps to write it down - don't want to sound like a bitter old cow to my fertile friends.


Maybe a glass of wine will make me feel better...


Louise x


----------



## Kittycat104

Donks - missed you!  Are you on **?  Can you PM me your ** name then I can see what you look like?


----------



## Donkey

Louise I've Pmd you xx


----------



## Spuds

Lou     


OK here's the rules;


1) have a BIG glass of wine
2) you don't have to go - there are always migraines
3) have a think about whether or not you want to let her know your situation 
4) if its a not see 5
5) there are always migraines     




Its complete pants people get it so easy - thinking of you my love    


Spuds
xx


----------



## Donkey

Spuds I totally agree!!!!!!!!!!...I get a lot of migraines    why put yourself through it?


( I actually do, but more than necessary in social situations  )

xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

I knew you'd understand!  What would I do without you?


Spuds - I have obeyed point 1 and have just had first gulp of the large white wine.


----------



## shortie66

Im joining in with a lager shandy    Scott has just got soaked running a bath cos i left the shower attachment switched on         Lost a pound and half at fat club again   


Louise there are also tummy upsets, which of course you wouldnt possibly want to pass round would you       


Donks i have a lot of tummy upsets      


Our party this weekend is adults only      i've decided thats what i want so thats what im having        Well one mate is bringing her 15 year old and a mate with her but they'll be drinking with us


----------



## Ali27

Having one of my occasional peeps on here and just wanted to say big congratulations to Elinor, So Broody, Ginger Baby and Jersey!!!  xx


----------



## laurab

Hi girls, 


Just watched eastenders and just going to have an early night...  totally shattered, couldnt sleep for some reason last night.


Just to ask... are we eating on Thursday? Ping Pong Goodge Street? Yes? 6.30? Cool.  Looking forward to it.   


No news form ASB or LV yet?    I have couple of jobs to do, so will bob back later if I get a mo.


----------



## Ourturn

Laura - no its an nhs lab and they have problems today so no results    Will hear in the am hopefully.

Driver - how was Ireland?

Tracey - new house, how exciting! Congrats hun   

Ali   

Louise - great advice from spuds!   Don't you just hate smug marrieds who 'oh get we got pregnant on honeymoon first time trying'     

Shorts - sounds like it will be a great party

Evening all 

Will go to bed soon, not sure how well I'll sleep. Thanks for all the kind and supportive words everyone

Anna x


----------



## Spuds

Good Luck Anna xxxxx and well done Lou    


Am shattered !!!


Gnight everyone


----------



## shortie66

Fooooooooookin hell i thought it ws only about half 7


----------



## laurab

Sorry ASB I missed it.  Got a a full night to worry.  PLease try not too... fill your head with positive happy thoughts. Really you may as well, there is no point feeling miserable, if the results arent good then you will be devastated no matter what frame of mind you are in today. Go rub your tum and enjoy every second....   praying that feeling will last until April??


----------



## Donkey

Laura yes to everything...see you Thursday   

Louise don't worry if you can't get there for 6.30 we can get a table, have a drink while waiting   

ASB try and sleep tonight   

xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks Donks, Laura, Spuds, 
Shortie


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Sorry to gate crash your thread found out this week i have a low amh 4.5 i started short protocol last week and had first scan today day 8 of stimms i have 1 follie on each ovary and and 3 lil ones    clinic has changed my dosage  im still on 450 gonalf and theyve added1 amp menopur hoping the menopur will help lil ones  has anyone had any success with follicle growth from adding extra stimming drugs ive been so worried all day ive got a scan on friday and i worried il only have 2   

Thanks ladies for advise soz again for jumping in   

R xxx


----------



## LV.

Hey girlies! So thrilled - both have fertilised, yay!!! Next update is Wednesday. Been getting a little tiddly in dodgy casino bars in celebration  

Thanks for all your lovely wishes and for keeping me on the straight and narrow

AnnaSB - hope tomorrow brings lovely news sweetheart. Thinking of you 

Xxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

WOo hoo, LV!  Grow, embies, grow xxx


----------



## LV.

I hadn't quite finished  

I hope you girlies have a wonderful, meet up, so jealous. Next one eh? Oh and....

Louise - cry off, seriously, you don't need to be fake smiling unnecessarily sweetheart

Tracey - big hugs accompanied by some smaller huglets for you

Much love, thanks for being so brill

Xxxx


----------



## popsi

just a quick post... i am not gonna attempt personals to everyone as brain is fuddled ! xx

just a quick mention ...

Tracey..     your very strong and brave its ok to be upset sometimes x

lv...wooo hoooo well done honey x

shorts..party party !! where is my invite lady xxx

lm...we understand but miss you already xx

karen...any news on your precious dad honey xx

annasb...     keep strong honey its all good news i am sure xx

sending HUGE hugs to everyone else....than you al for your wonderful comments and supportxxxx

and for your ** bullies more pics on there..... you will notice i never name her on **... dont want to do that at all .... still a little nervous xxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

LV - yay!!! for your 2 eggies both fertilising  hope they will be super-duper sticky embies, good luck for ET whenever it will be    

Almond - sooo happy that you are now PUPO with blasts, that is brilliant news, lots and lots of luck and velcro vibes   

AnnaSB - am  that tomorrow brings great reassuring news for you, hang in there   

LM - can understand you wanting to step back hon, have had to do it myself in the past  and am sure all will be here when you feel ready to come back - stay in touch on ** sweetie 

Pops, little princess is just gorgeous, gonna go look at piccies now! 

AFM, we had the loveliest afternoon with RC, RH & Emilia yesterday, she is an absolute dream of a baby, such a happy little thing and just gorgeous, enjoyed meeting her so much  they both looked sooo happy it was so heartwarming, and RH is a dream of a Daddy!  RC & RH - you are a wonderful family and she is such a lucky little girl to have parents like you  wish we lived closer!   

Lots of love to all as always - hope you those going for meal have a lovely time on Thursday, would have loved to come but we are off up to MILs in Cambs for the weekend, back on Sunday hopefully 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Hello  It's time for a new home ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243203.new#new


----------

